# Battletech/Mechwarrior PbP: "Days of the Jackal" [closed]



## Douane (Mar 22, 2004)

I've been thinking for some time now about running a Battletech / Mechwarrior PbP, the iconic game of big robots (though ripped off from Robotech), on these boards. 

Before I get too excited, though , I wanted to test if there's any interest in such a game at all.


The system used would be the 2nd Edition of Mechwarrior, subject to some houserules that came up over the years we played this. The important/needed parts of the rules will be posted here, so no one actually needs the MW RPG to play. (See posts #5, 6 and 7 below. If there are any questions, just ask away.  ) 

This will NOT be d20!

For those familiar with the setting, my preference runs to the "classic" 3025 era, but I know that this phase ain't really popular anymore. So nothing is set in stone here as I'm rather flexible concerning this and would like to hear your preferences (if you have any).



As for my "qualifications", I've been playing BT / MW for 16 years now and run a RL campaign that lasts for over 11 years. 


So, anyone interested? 


Folkert


----------



## Urbanmech (Mar 22, 2004)

Still interested.  An Inner Sphere game allows for a lot more flexibility.  Any initial ideas like merc or which house we would be affiliated with?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 23, 2004)

Ahem: WOOT!

Count me in without a doubt! I don't care about the time period or who our characters are tied to, but I'm much relieved to be Inner Sphere, this way the characters can have a lot more... character... I believe. 

Douane, are the rules you're using different from the ones Jemal intended to use? I'm hoping to just recycle my other character (with a few obvious changes) because it took a fair bit of time to create.


----------



## Douane (Mar 23, 2004)

Urbanmech said:
			
		

> Still interested.  An Inner Sphere game allows for a lot more flexibility.  Any initial ideas like merc or which house we would be affiliated with?




Urbanmech,

well, no. 

Actually, I do have some ideas but I don't want to force them upon anyone.

Another reason why I like the 3025 era; all the factions are still somewhat viable. (Unlike 3050+ where they are often divided into those who fight the Clans and ... others.)

I also do think that the IS is a bit more playable than the Clans; and certainly far less _alien_.


Merc play generally seems to be the standard assumption of MW, but I've played many a good game with house troops, so it certainly far from a universal truth.

Mercs, however, _are_ more flexible and likely to get around.


So, no final decision yet. 


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 23, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ahem: WOOT!
> 
> Count me in without a doubt! I don't care about the time period or who our characters are tied to, but I'm much relieved to be Inner Sphere, this way the characters can have a lot more... character... I believe.
> 
> Douane, are the rules you're using different from the ones Jemal intended to use? I'm hoping to just recycle my other character (with a few obvious changes) because it took a fair bit of time to create.




Festy,

good to see you. (Of course I would have mailed you anyway.  )


Yes, the system _is_ the same. (As I orginally provided those rules to Jemal.)

However, there are now a few more options to consider if we go for IS characters.

Mainly, you can now select one of these:


A1 30 points attributes, 20 points skills, Medium Mech (40-55), 1 point advantages

A2 30 points attributes, 20 points skills, Light Mech (20-35), 2 point advantages

A3 30 points attributes, 16 points skills, Heavy Mech (60-75), 1 point advantages

A4 30 points attributes, 16 points skills, Light Mech (20-35), 3 point advantages

A5 30 points attributes, 12 points skills, Heavy Mech (60-75), 2 point advantages

A6 30 points attributes, 12 points skills, Medium Mech (40-55), 3 point advantages



B1 27 points attributes, 24 points skills, Medium Mech (40-55), 1 point advantages

B2 27 points attributes, 24 points skills, Light Mech (20-35), 2 point advantages

B3 27 points attributes, 16 points skills, Assault Mech (80-100), 1 point advantages

B4 27 points attributes, 16 points skills, Light Mech (20-35), 4 point advantages

B5 27 points attributes, 12 points skills, Assault Mech (80-100), 2 point advantages

B6 27 points attributes, 12 points skills, Medium Mech (40-55), 4 point advantages



C1 24 points attributes, 24 points skills, Heavy Mech (60-75), 1 point advantages

C2 24 points attributes, 24 points skills, Light Mech (20-35), 3 point advantages

C3 24 points attributes, 20 points skills, Assault Mech (80-100), 1 point advantages

C4 24 points attributes, 20 points skills, Light Mech (20-35), 4 point advantages

C5 24 points attributes, 12 points skills, Assault Mech (80-100), 3 point advantages

C6 24 points attributes, 12 points skills, Heavy Mech (60-75), 4 point advantages



D1 21 points attributes, 24 points skills, Heavy Mech (60-75), 2 point advantages

D2 21 points attributes, 24 points skills, Medium Mech (40-55), 3 point advantages

D3 21 points attributes, 20 points skills, Assault Mech (80-100), 2 point advantages

D4 21 points attributes, 20 points skills, Medium Mech (40-55), 4 point advantages

D5 21 points attributes, 16 points skills, Assault Mech (80-100), 3 point advantages

D6 21 points attributes, 16 points skills, Heavy Mech (60-75), 4 point advantages



Just find the combination you like and apply it. 

Main reason for the changes: 
1. PCs have no longer a fixed genotype (ie. Clan Mechwarrior) 
2. Possession of a mech now makes a difference. (The good side to this: It is your own mech; unlike the Clans no superior can just take because he likes it better [and no fights over who uses which mech].)

So the results are considerable more variable.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 23, 2004)

Explanation of the 4 categories:

1. Attributes:
This determines the number of points that can be assigned to the initial attributes.

Every PC is defined by five attributes ranging normally from 1 to 6, with 3 being the average. (Some special situations may allow for attributes exceeding this maximum, however.) The five attributes are:

Build (BLD) - strength, stamina and the ability to withstand adverse conditions and wounds

Reflexes (REF) - dexterity, coordination and overall agility

Intuition (INT) - perception, instinct and the ability to think under pressure

Learning (LRN) - self-discipline, ability to understand complex concepts and learning speed

Charisma (CHA) - physical appearance, personal magnetism and strength of presence

Build, Reflexes, Learn and Charisma have a final value equal to the number of points assigned to them during creation. Intuition, however, has final value of half (round down) the attribute points assigned to it.


These attributes determine four characteristics which are needed to determine the final skill targets. Each is determined by subtracting two attribute from a base of 18.

Athletic (18-BLD-REF) 
Physical (18-REF-INT) 
Mental (18-INT-LRN) 
Social (18-INT-CHA)

The base skill target will be calculated by subtracting the skill level from the appropriate characteristic for the skill.

Example 1:

Yuri, with Build of 6 and Reflexes of 5 has an Athletics characteristic of 7+

Athletic ( 7+) (18-BLD-REF)



2. Skills
This determines the number of points that can be assigned to the initial skills. No starting character can buy a skill at a higher level than his LRN. 

It costs one point to buy a skill level of 1. Further skill levels my be purchased at a skill-point cost equal to the new level, ie. an additional 2 skill-points for skill level 2 and another 3 skill-points for skill level 3, bringing the total to 6 skill-points for a skill of level 3.

List of skills: (defining characteristic for each skill in brackets)

Acrobatics (Athl.)
Administration (Ment.)
Alternate Identity (Ment.)
Appraisal (Ment.)
Archery (Athl.)
Blade (Athl.)
Bureaucracy (Soc.)
Career Skills (divided into subskills) (Ment.)
Climbing (Athl.)
Communications (divided into subskills) (Ment.)
Computer (Ment.)
Cryptography (Ment.)
Demolitions (Ment.)
Disguise (Soc.)
Drive (Phys.)
Enginnering (Ment.)
Escape Artist (Phys.)
Forgery (Ment.)
Gambling (Ment.)
Gunnery (divided into subskills) (Phys.)
Impersonation (Soc.)
Interrogation (Soc.)
Jump pack (Athl.)
Leadership (Soc.)
Medtech (Ment.)
Navigation (Ment.)
Negotiation (also used for clan bidding) (Soc.)
Perception (Ment.)
Piloting (divided into subskills) (Phys.)
Protocol (Soc.)
Quickdraw (Phys.)
Running (Athl.)
Scrounge (Soc.)
Security Systems (Ment.)
Seduction (Soc.)
Small Arms (Phys.) 
Special Interests (divided into subskills) (Ment.)
Stealth (Phys.)
Strategy (Ment.)
Streetwise (Soc.)
Support Weapons (Phys.)
Survival  (Ment.)
Swimming (Athl.)
Tactics (used to determine initiative together with REF) (Ment.)
Technician (divided into subskills) (Ment.)
Throwing Weapons (Phys.)
Tinker (Ment.)
Tracking (Ment.)
Training (Soc.)
Unarmed Combat (Athl.)


The base skill target will be calculated by subtracting the skill level from the appropriate characteristic for the skill.

Different degrees of success and skill contests will be governed by a system of “margin of success”, for example a clan bidding might be decided by a roll versus each participants base skill target in negotiation. The one with the biggest margin obviously wins. J This system also works to determine degrees of success in other taks, ie. in a roll vs. Special interest: Clan traditions a higher margin might also give access to more obscure knowledge.


Example 2:

Yuri, with Build of 6 and Reflexes of 5 has an Athletics characteristic of 7+

Athletic ( 7+) (18-BLD-REF)

He also has an Unarmed Combat skill level of 1.

By subtracting this from the Athletics characteristic of 7+ we gain a base skill target of 6+ in Unarmed Combat, ie. barring any other special modifiers, he will hit an opponent with a punch by rolling 6+ on 2d6.


Special note for Mechwarriors:  The base skill target for Gunnery/Mech  and Piloting/mech should be directly transferred into the board game. So, if Yuri has base skill target of  4+ for Gunnery/Mech, this translates into a Gunnery skill of 4 in the board game!


SPECIAL: Skill point packages

"Academy package":

The PC has graduated from one of the military academies throughout the Inner Sphere.

This template provides an effective 25% reduction on skill point costs, at the price of limiting the choice of skills.

It gives you two skill at level 3, two skills at level 2, two skills at level 1 for the total cost of 15 skill points. 

Mandatory skills to take: 
Gunnery/mech 
Piloting/mech 
Small Arms 
Medtech 

Plus choose two from the following list: 
Bureaucracy 
Blade 
Leadership 
Support Weapons 
Survival 
Technician/Mech 
Unarmed Combat



"Mechwarrior Package" (for those with less formalized training)

15 points worth of skill points at the cost of 13 skill points.

Gunnery/mech 2
Piloting/mech 2
Small Arms 2
Unarmed Combat 2
Leadership 1
Survival 1
Technician/Mech 1



3. Advantages
Special abilities not covered by other points.

Examples (Cost):
Ambidexterous (1)
Combat Sense (2)
Contact (1-3)
Exceptional Attribute (2)
Extra Edge (1 per)(Edge provides re-rolls; everyone starts with Edge:1)
Land Grant (1)
Natural Apitude (2 non-combat skill; 3 combat skill) (Applied to one skill of choice, the PC may roll now 3d6 and take the best two)
Reputation 1
Sixth Sense (2)
Title (1-3)
Toughness (2)
Wealth (1-3)
Well-connected (1-3)
Well-equipped (1-3)



4. ‘Mech
Determines the weight of the ‘mech you personally own.

View the available mechs online here.
(Thanks to the guys from Chaosmarch.com!)


----------



## Douane (Mar 23, 2004)

*ADVANTAGES*

Ambidextrous (1): The PC can use both hands equally well. (This does not give him extra attacks.)

Combat Sense (2): The PC has a set of fighting instincts that usually keep him one step ahead of his opponents. He gains an extra +2 Initiative in personal combat or single mech combat. (The bonus of the tactics skill to initiative only applies in mech combat!)

Contact (1-3):	This advantage provides the PC with an acquaintance or ally who can supply information or aid.
1-point contact: No power and limited personal influence (for example, a warrior of a friendly clan, merchant or bartender)
2-point contact: small measure of power and influence in a limited area (f. e., renowned or highly-placed clan officer, minor nobles or guild leaders)
3-point contact: considerable power and influence (f. e., Bloodname House Keeper, planetary rulers or aides to house lords) 

Exceptional Attribute (2): A character with this advantage may  buy one of his attributes 1 point higher than normal, allowing a PC to have an attribute value of 7.

Extra Edge (1 per): Edge determines the number of re-rolls the PC has per adventure.

Land Grant (1): This advantage grants a PC with a noble title land commensurate with his station. (Knight: 10 sq. km, Baronet: 500 sq. km, Baron: 1,000 sq. km)

Natural Apitude (2 non-combat/3 combat): The PC has a “knack” for one skill. (The PC may roll now 3d6 and take the best two on a skill check.)

Reputation (1): The PC is known far and wide for something that sets him apart from others in some way. He receives a -1 modifier on negotiation, seduction and streetwise rolls.

Sixth Sense (2): The PC has the ability to sense impending attacks, allowing him to react in a timely manner. He might also sense other approaching dangers, though he usually only receives a very general warning about them.

Title (1-3): This advantage gives the PC a noble title. This title bestows only social status, unless land grant is also taken. The PC can also be heir to a title (not Knight though) for 1 point less.
1 point: Knight
2 point: Baronet
3 point: Baron

Toughness (2): The PC has a exceptional resistance to physical abuse. He makes Consciousness Rolls (both in personal combat and in Mech combat) with 3d6, using the best two. It might also help him withstand interrogation and such.

Wealth (1-3): A PC starts the game with more initial assets than normal (500 Cb).
1 point: 5,000 Cb
2 point: 50,000 Cb
3 point: 500,000 Cb

Well-connected (1-3):  The PC possesses a large number of friends, acquaintances and foes and may try to use them as temporary contacts. The PC has a number of attempts (equal to the number of points spent on the advantage) to locate appropriate contacts per adventure. Area of influence:
1 point: a single important world or small state
2 point: large state / successor house
3 point: Inner Sphere 

Well-equipped (1-3): A PC with this advantage starts the game with more _and_ better equipment than normal (200 Cb).
1 point: 1,000 Cb
2 point: 5,000 Cb
3 point: 25,000 Cb


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

Did I manage to scare everyone off with the rules? 


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2004)

Have you made any decision about Merc or House, or heck even the Com Gaurds.


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

*Shalimar*,

no definite decisision yet. I think merc would be generally preferable to house units, but as I said i had good campaigns with house units, too.

Frankly, I don't want to force my choice upon the players. (Heck, I've been a "Davion sympathizer" since I began playing, but I understand they are not exactly popular these days [or anytime in the past, for that matter]).

While I realize this bit of "indecisiveness" can be very off-putting to potential players, I don't want to chase off anyone because of a "I would never play that ..." factor, simply because we don't seem to have that many potential players here.

(And if we were to decide upon 3025, there aren't even any ComGuards yet.) 



Everyone,

But *Shalimar* brings up a good point: What are you preferences?

My own are, as indicated above, 3025 (simply because it is a more challenging (and satisfying in my opinion) era and a merc unit (either established or new).


So, what about you?


Folkert


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2004)

3025 merc unit sounds good to me, my next choice would probably be post Clan invasion Davion (they're the house with lots of Clan stuff, right?).

Ah yes, someone had put up a brilliant link in the other thread which lead to an extensive database of mechs and their stats. I had it in my favourites but after reformatting I lost it, anyone remember where it was?


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> 3025 merc unit sounds good to me, my next choice would probably be post Clan invasion Davion (they're the house with lots of Clan stuff, right?).




One of them. The Clan invasion was fought purely on Steiner planets, but both by Davion and Steiner units, as they were still a "Federated Commonwealth" back then. But there is also Kurita and (due to their desperate need for troops) several merc units to managed to pry Clan tech away from the Combine as part of their contracts. (Whereas Davion and Steiner didn't give any away. [Unless you are part of the Kell Hounds, of course.  ]

The most extensive concentration is surely within ComGuard's Invader Galaxy post Tukkayid.


*Festy*, I will search for that link and post it here.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

*Festy*, 


here is something for you.


Please keep in mind, that, depending on the final decision, some designs might simply not be available. (Or rather, only with a very fitting background, which we'll have to create.  )


Folkert


----------



## Urbanmech (Mar 24, 2004)

I would really prefer Steiner or Davion since they are probably the easiest to relate to.  I think a House game would be more interesting than a Merc game Since one of the things I like about 3025 Battletech was all the House intrigue and being a merc you loose some of that.  I think you should stay away from Kurita and Liao since it is harder to role play that asian flavor (not to mention Liao getting kicked to the floor in the 4th Succession War).

One quick character generation question, how does title break down as far as advantage points go?


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

Urbanmech said:
			
		

> I would really prefer Steiner or Davion since they are probably the easiest to relate to.  I think a House game would be more interesting than a Merc game Since one of the things I like about 3025 Battletech was all the House intrigue and being a merc you loose some of that.




But being house could limit your freedom rather severely. As we are talking about lance level here, it might make the PCs a rather small cog. Besides, well, remember the fate of the Syrtis Fusiliers and the 10th Lyran Guard? 





> (not to mention Liao getting kicked to the floor in the 4th Succession War).




Yes, but did it happen yet? 

Besides, don't you want to be the one to stop the onslaught?





> One quick character generation question, how does title break down as far as advantage points go?




Sorry! Need to get my butt in gear (and find my stuff). But from memory (which should be correct) it goes:

1 - Knight
2 - Baronet
3 - Baron


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

> I think you should stay away from Kurita and Liao since it is harder to role play that asian flavor




Please remember that especially the Combine is not a monolithic asian block. While asian culture and traditions might be dominant throughout the Combine, they are not everywhere.


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

Just to confirm the title ranks:

1 Knight
2 Baronet
3 Baron

The noble title alone does not grant any land. You could also decide to be an heir to a title, in which case it costs 1 point less (though no Knight, of course).


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd be most interested in splitting the difference, ie a House merc.  A unit like the Kell Hounds, Eridani Light Horse or the Northwind Highlanders, they have a long term garrission contract with a house but they then have supplemental contracts sending smaller forces out on individual contracts.

Personally I have a few ideas:
1)All the players are independent of each other and on either Galtea the Merc world, or Solaris, and one of the players, or an NPC is putting together a merc unit, hiring people with Battlemechs or infantry training, or tech training, or whatever.
2)A conventional lance, or some other force in one of the house militaries
3)An unconventional house force, like what Katrina Steiner did with the Red Corsairs, or Death Commandos, or any intelligence service
4)Or we could just play some pirates  

I like number 1 the best, it gives us the chance to interact getting to know each other, it also gives us a big hand in forming it.  I like that it also removes the ability to have seeming unlimited resources as a house unit.

If we go with Merc I have an Idea or 2, The first is a distant relative of the Steiner Family who left in disgrace after her Company (Isn't nepotism grand?) was ambushed and destroyed by a Kurita ambush, she was ransomed off, and offered another command but it was only a ceremonial one with absolutely no chance of combat, so feeling bitter about it, she leaves, heading to a Merc recruiting world under an assumed name to hide any difficulties brought about by her past.  She would be a good but not very experienced mech warrior who is dispossesed.

Is there any bonus for being dispossesed since the size of your battle-mech seems to be factored into your other stats.  I would want Her to start dispossesed but later pick up a mech at some point during the game as salvage, or buy stealing one in furtherance of a contract.


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

Advantage list has been be updated! 

In case you want anything different / not on the list, talk to me! 


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

Everyone, 

I'm very, very sorry about this but I miscalculated the skill points rather heavily in the combinations I gave above. If you already did some design work on your PC, please recheck the values. Thanks!


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

> Is there any bonus for being dispossesed since the size of your battle-mech seems to be factored into your other stats. I would want Her to start dispossesed but later pick up a mech at some point during the game as salvage, or buy stealing one in furtherance of a contract.




Normally, no. 

However, this is one of the case where I'm willing to bend the rules without problems. 

Take any of the combinations with a light mech and disregard him. If you have anything particular on your mind as compensation, just tell me and we'll work something out.

There will be downside to this, though, so that those who actually spent points in character creation on their mechs don't come up short. (Few people will consider to give the dispossessed that "special" mech they just salvaged, because she/he couldn't obviously keep their last ride intact. Actual choice of model and the question of possession might also vary.) 


Folkert


----------



## Radiant (Mar 24, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Did I manage to scare everyone off with the rules?
> 
> 
> Folkert




and there I was just thinking something like
"oh crap I just sold my old Mechwarrior Rulebook, so much for that game"

Since I'm only running games right now I'd like to play if there still are places available.
Personaly I like Shalimars idea of independent mercenaries that get hired on Solaris the most but all the ideas sound like fun in one way or the other.


----------



## Douane (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi *Radiant*!

A place is of course available for you, so welcome to the game! 


Thanks for that hint concerning the rules; I just updated the first post to read that possession of the RPG rules is in no way necessary to play.


Folkert


----------



## Radiant (Mar 25, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Hi *Radiant*!
> 
> A place is of course available for you, so welcome to the game!
> 
> ...




lol, hab grad gesehen wo du herkommst. Sach mal du spielst nicht zufällig Warhmmer? 4 kumpels waren grad erst in Göttingen auf dem Turnier das iher da immer versanstaltet.
That'S grat, I was really fit with Meachwarrior and the Tabletop rules but that was a good while ago. Even played a few tournaments. Allways got my ass handed to me but that's beside the point 
Still the most interesting thing 'bout Mechwarrior is that is one of the few classic sci fi settings left. I miss good old spaceport bars, lasers and starships...


----------



## Douane (Mar 25, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> lol, hab grad gesehen wo du herkommst. Sach mal du spielst nicht zufällig Warhmmer? 4 kumpels waren grad erst in Göttingen auf dem Turnier das iher da immer versanstaltet.




Nein, so etwas! 

Habe niemals mit Warhammer angefangen, sondern immer BT die Treue gehalten. Wobei ich manchmal geglaubt habe, der letzte meiner Art hier zu sein.  




			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> That'S grat, I was really fit with Meachwarrior and the Tabletop rules but that was a good while ago. Even played a few tournaments. Allways got my ass handed to me but that's beside the point
> Still the most interesting thing 'bout Mechwarrior is that is one of the few classic sci fi settings left. I miss good old spaceport bars, lasers and starships...




Ah, I never did well at tournaments either, only won a small one once. But then, I never played to win, always for fun only. Probably lacked that final spark to propel me to the higher echolons. Had a great apitude for headshots, though. 


"Classic sci fi" !? Wait, didn't I tell about my super alien crossbred Clan Wolverine warriors who also developed psionics?   


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2004)

Here's the stats of the Character I would want to run.

McKenzie Steiner

Athletic (18-BLD-REF) 
Physical (18-REF-INT) 
Mental (18-INT-LRN) 
Social (18-INT-CHA)

(BLD) - 3
(REF) - 6
(INT) - 6
(LRN) - 4
(CHA) - 5

Athletic (+9)
Physical (6+)
Mental (8+)
Social (7+)

Gunnery 3(3+)
Piloting 3(3+)
Small Arms 1(5+)
First Aid 1(7+)
Leadership 2(5+)
Bureaucracy 2(5+)
Technician Specialized (Wolfhound) 2(6+)
Seduction 1(6+)
Tactics 1(7+) 
Stealth 1(5+)

Advantages:
3pt - Contact,The Character's aunt, Nondi Steiner

Languages:
German, Native
S/I 2 English

Background Abilites:
S/I: Steiner Politics 2 (6+) [They pretty much consumed her childhood]
S/I: Kurita BattleMechs 1 (7+) [Know thy Foe, knowledge picked up on Tamar]

Life Path:
*Cruicible :*They say Theodore Kurita himself led the Legion of Vega on that day and who are you to argue?
Still, that Hermes II almost got you. Your right hand knows it, too, and continues to twitch uncontrollably when you are confronted with fire, though the skin transplants have long healed by now.
*Combat Sense* (2): The PC has a set of fighting instincts that usually keep him one step ahead of his opponents. He gains an extra +2 Initiative in personal combat or single mech combat. (The bonus of the tactics skill to initiative only applies in mech combat!)
*Wealth*
*Tactics* 1
*Stealth* 1
*Disabled*: Fire causes uncontrollable Twitches in the right hand

*Garrison Duty*. BOR-ING!
*Seduction* 1


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 25, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Festy, here is something for you.




That's the one, many thx. 

By the way, bit off topic but I heard mention of Warhammer, you guys play?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 25, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> That's the one, many thx.
> 
> By the way, bit off topic but I heard mention of Warhammer, you guys play?




I did until recently. For 8 years or so. But now my stuff is flooding e-bay. Unlike Battletech I was pretty good at that one but I guess that won't help me in this game


----------



## Douane (Mar 25, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> That's the one, many thx.
> 
> By the way, bit off topic but I heard mention of Warhammer, you guys play?




No problem!


Sorry for that german bit! Actually I never did anything with Warhammer other than watch a few matches, Battletech took all my available time (and money). 


Folkert


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 25, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> I did until recently. For 8 years or so. But now my stuff is flooding e-bay. Unlike Battletech I was pretty good at that one but I guess that won't help me in this game




I used to play too, but after losing just about everything to careless siblings I've decided to wait till I move out to resume collecting.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> Sorry for that german bit!




*shrug* No problem there.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> Actually I never did anything with Warhammer other than watch a few matches, Battletech took all my available time (and money).




I can understand that, models can be disturbingly expensive.

I've got a Centurion (the version with a hatchet ) in mind for my character (if we go 3025), watcha think of them?


----------



## Douane (Mar 25, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I can understand that, models can be disturbingly expensive.




Unfortunately, not only the minis. When I really got into Mechwarrior, some of the early items had begun to go out of print, so I had to buy them secon-hand. (still cringing at the price I had to pay for the Star League Sourcebook) 




			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I've got a Centurion (the version with a hatchet ) in mind for my character (if we go 3025), watcha think of them?




Oh, what has the universe come to?  

A Centurion with a hatchet?   Don't you mean the Hatchetman?


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 25, 2004)

Ah, the mists of confusion have cleared!

The Centurion YLW (Yen Lo Wang) is a one-of-a-kind mech, a rather unique modification personally made for Justin Xiang Allard.


As this is anything but a stock mech, I would prefer not to use it. (The "in use by" bit of chaosmarch is totally wrong!) Sorry for that!

[Edit: Just for the geek-factor: Yen Lo Wang never actually carried a hatchet, he had three elongated fingernails instead.  ]


Folkert


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 25, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> The Centurion YLW (Yen Lo Wang) is a one-of-a-kind mech, a rather unique modification personally made for Justin Xiang Allard.
> 
> As this is anything but a stock mech, I would prefer not to use it. (The "in use by" bit of chaosmarch is totally wrong!) Sorry for that!




*wipes away tears* 

Oh well, guess I'll have to settle for the CN9-A or CN9-AH then, just gotta decide which...




			
				Douane said:
			
		

> [Edit: Just for the geek-factor: Yen Lo Wang never actually carried a hatchet, he had three elongated fingernails instead.  ]




Heh, kewl _and_ original.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2004)

...


----------



## Douane (Mar 25, 2004)

*Shalimar*,

did you get my email? 

There are some problems with that background.


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2004)

Just got it and replied.  If my reply is ok with you, I'll erase this background, as it should be a surprise for everyone if they figure out who she really is and what exactly she is doing.


----------



## Douane (Mar 25, 2004)

Still reading. 

Erase away to keep the suspension! 


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *wipes away tears*
> 
> Oh well, guess I'll have to settle for the CN9-A or CN9-AH then, just gotta decide which...



My suggestion would be the Centurion CN9-A, as powerful as the CN9-AH is with its Autocannon 20, it only has 10 rounds for it, and those will run out awfully fast, and Ammo is damn expensive for Mercs, if we were a house unit, the AC rounds wouldn't eat into our profits, the other problem is that you would almost definitely run out of rounds in the middle of a fight and be useless close up, what with the minimum arming range of the Lrms.

The CN9-A despite its less powerful AutoCannon has twice the ammo, as well as som laser weapons if it runs out of ammo, definitely a safer choice when we may have to fight longer engagements.  Now if it is a Centurian that has been in the family for a couple generations, subject to approval, there is no reason that over the decades that it couldn't have been tinkered with, trading off the LRMs for lasers or more ammo for the AC20.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2004)

Hmm, thanks for the advice Shal, good food for thought. 

I'll probably go for the CN9-A, you've convinced me pretty good.


----------



## Urbanmech (Mar 26, 2004)

You might also want to consider the CN9-AL which drops the AC-10 in favor of a large laser, extra heat sinks and max armor for a 50 ton mech.  No more ammo problems and more armor to last out the battle.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2004)

Personally when I am playing battletech I prefer running all energy configs myself, while the heat is a pain, you wont run into ammo explosions if you get too hot, or if the opponent gets in a lucky crit.  If someone crits your AC20 ammo, all your remaining ammo would explode doing total damage to that area of the mech and moving inward, so if it was 5 AC 20 rounds, that would be 100 points, more then enough to take out any mech of Medium or heavy size.

Out of curiosity, I am taking my Wolfhound, Festy appears to be taking a Centurion, Radiant, what are you and Urbanmech looking at sizewise?  depending on the Merc units make up, size wise, it can pretty much determine what are contracts could be.  I mean, the Wolfhound is fine in mostly any kind of Lance, its fast enough to scout and with its large laser, it can run the outsides of Combat if our lance is a hard hitting one, or if its a recon lance, it could make a damn good command mech.  So whats everyone's thoughts? is anyone thinking of going as aerospace, or maybe a technician?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 26, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Personally when I am playing battletech I prefer running all energy configs myself, while the heat is a pain, you wont run into ammo explosions if you get too hot, or if the opponent gets in a lucky crit.  If someone crits your AC20 ammo, all your remaining ammo would explode doing total damage to that area of the mech and moving inward, so if it was 5 AC 20 rounds, that would be 100 points, more then enough to take out any mech of Medium or heavy size.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I am taking my Wolfhound, Festy appears to be taking a Centurion, Radiant, what are you and Urbanmech looking at sizewise?  depending on the Merc units make up, size wise, it can pretty much determine what are contracts could be.  I mean, the Wolfhound is fine in mostly any kind of Lance, its fast enough to scout and with its large laser, it can run the outsides of Combat if our lance is a hard hitting one, or if its a recon lance, it could make a damn good command mech.  So whats everyone's thoughts? is anyone thinking of going as aerospace, or maybe a technician?




I will probably take what we still lack after you guys have chosen your mechs. But now that you mention it I'm thinking about a flyer, never had that before.


----------



## Douane (Mar 26, 2004)

Despite the obvious advantages of energy weapons, there's a number of situations in which ballistic weapons certainly are far more useful.

Just wait till you find yourself in a one-on-one battle (where I use the Solaris VII duelling rules). 


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2004)

You have a point, but I tend to think of it in lance on lance or company size engagements, 1v1 1 or 2 AC20 hits could definitely take down a mech, and ammo considerations wouldn't be a problem.  It depends on context, but I prefer always having some medium lasers for a back up in case of ammo problems.


----------



## Douane (Mar 26, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> [...]It depends on context, but I prefer always having some medium lasers for a back up in case of ammo problems.




And, believe me, so do I. 


My remark was merely meant to illustrate that ballistic weapons  do have their uses besides raw firepower.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 26, 2004)

Some (good) news:

1. I've just actualized the skills part of the rules with two packages who provide a discount on skill costs but limit your choice in return.
IMPORTANT! The academies of the IS are State Academies. Graduates are obliged to serve in the armed forces afterwards (usually 6 years at least). So take that into account for your background.

2. Everyone will get some bonus skill points (number yet undecided) to spent on the "soft" skills Career and Special Interest.



Folkert


----------



## Radiant (Mar 26, 2004)

what sizes of mechs did you guys take so far?


----------



## Douane (Mar 26, 2004)

Shalimar - Wolfhound

Festy_Dog - probably Centurion

Urbanmech - ?


But go with the one you like! 


Folkert


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2004)

Shal's is light, mine's medium.


----------



## Urbanmech (Mar 26, 2004)

Initial character rough draft: 30 attributes 20 skills med mech, 1 advantage
BLD 3
REF 6
INT 6
LRN 6
CHA 3

Athletics 9
Reflex 6
Mental 6
Social 9

Academy skill package
Pilot/Mech 2
Gunnery/Mech 3
Tech/Mech 3
Small Arms 2
First Aid 1
Unarmed 1
Computer 1
Cryptography 1
Security Systems 1
Communications 1
Tatics 1

Mech: Can't quite decide from a Shadow Hawk, Wolverine, Hunchback, or Phoenix Hawk (or one of their variants)

Advantage: Well Equiped 1

Character background to come once I have a look at my old books to see what Academy I graduated from.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 26, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Shal's is light, mine's medium.




so what do you think? Should we stay fast and light or could we use something with a little more weight?


----------



## Douane (Mar 26, 2004)

Combine both. Take a Charger.  

(ducks and runs away)


----------



## Radiant (Mar 26, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Combine both. Take a Charger.
> 
> (ducks and runs away)




I'd throw the Charger at you but let's be honset. It couldn't even hurt a normal human if it fell on him.  

I'm still considering not taking one at all and switching to a flyer.
Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2004)

If you were going with a Mech, and depending on how you see your role in the lance, and the lance's role in general, I'd go with an Orion or a Marauder for a heavy, or a Panther for a light.  If you fo Medium, depending on what type of Centurion and what mech Urbanmech is taking, I'd suggest a a huncback if Urban goes long, or an enforcer if he goes short.


----------



## Douane (Mar 26, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> I'm still considering not taking one at all and switching to a flyer.
> Decisions, decisions...




I'd actually prefer a mech, mostly for reasons of keeping it simple and cohesive, but go with whatever grabs you most and makes the best fun for you. 


Folkert


----------



## Urbanmech (Mar 26, 2004)

> Combine both. Take a Charger.




Yes take a Charger and I'll take a Jagermech someone else can take an Urbanmech and we can round out the lance with a Vulcan.  We will be the lance that kills very very slowly...or we could call ourselves the Tractor Drivers.

I'll decide on a mech tonight just have to fire up Heavy Metal Pro and check on the variants.


----------



## Douane (Mar 26, 2004)

Urbanmech said:
			
		

> Yes take a Charger and I'll take a Jagermech someone else can take an Urbanmech and we can round out the lance with a Vulcan.  We will be the lance that kills very very slowly...or we could call ourselves the Tractor Drivers.




I've the rules for agro-mechs right here, if we need them.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 27, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> If you were going with a Mech, and depending on how you see your role in the lance, and the lance's role in general, I'd go with an Orion or a Marauder for a heavy, or a Panther for a light. If you fo Medium, depending on what type of Centurion and what mech Urbanmech is taking, I'd suggest a a huncback if Urban goes long, or an enforcer if he goes short.




My prob is mostly to decide what size not the exact type. Since I have no idea what the role of the lance in general should be.
Will think about it till tomorow and maybe even just make a techie.



> Yes take a Charger and I'll take a Jagermech someone else can take an Urbanmech and we can round out the lance with a Vulcan. We will be the lance that kills very very slowly...or we could call ourselves the Tractor Drivers.




lovely. You know in all my time I can't remember a single one of these in use. Except in the novels of course I think there was even one about a mercenary in a charger.


----------



## Douane (Mar 27, 2004)

*Radiant*,

I don't think you would thave o exactly match your mech to the lance.

Ever seen the "Tales of  the Black widow" (Biß der schwarzen Witwe) scenario pack? Johnny Clavell uses his rifleman as leader of a recon lance. 

The history of BT is full of such appearant "mis-matches". (Noone can exactly be choosing, he has take what he can get. Remember that 3025 technology is still slowly failing with new mech production just barely equalizing combat and attrition losses.)

So don't take lance needs as your only measure-stick; besides you have probably never seen these guys before you get thrown together into a unit.  (So the choice of mech is more grounded in your background than anything else.)


[Just in case, though you probably already know: There's an academy version for techs. (Also, techs are far more the object of "worship" in these days as not everyone and his brother are able to build a mech in their backyard yet.  )


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh, and 

"Mercenary in a charger", that's Jeremiah Rose, founder of the Black Thorns. (Though, to be fair, he pilots the upgraded 3050 version.  )


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2004)

He piloted the Charger for 2 fights in his first contract, he switched over to a Warhawk Prime after that first campaign, heck he switched over towards the end of the first contract as soon as he repaired the mech, he isn't exactly know for piloting Chatgers though, is he?


----------



## Douane (Mar 27, 2004)

Yes, but he piloted him in all the fighting done in the first contract. Besides, once you have set a foot in the cockpit of a charger, it sticks to you. You'll never get rid of the ridicule. 


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 27, 2004)

Another little update:

I now have packages available if someone should have an interest in an intelligence-based background. (Though at the hefty price of 18 skill points and not including any kind of vehicle skills.)


Folkert


----------



## Radiant (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm lazy, what's the set best suited for a techie? Don't want want a vehicle but should have a pilot skill of one or so to park the big boys.


----------



## doghead (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey all

Folkert got in touch by email the other day, and I must say that it looks tempting. I've cleared the decks a bit, and a couple of other games that I am in are looking a bit terminal, so I'm up for it if there is a slot open.

My first choice would be a Locust pilot. That would pretty much put us into the scout recon catagory. Probably a competative one, but one with lots opportunities to get paid (and shot at). The intelligence package also looks tempting, but I tend to play alot of "social types".

I like the idea of a patchwork, patched up Merc unit trying to scratch a living, while staying that way. Living that is. Who wouldn't be hoping for the big break into the bigtime?

Will head over to the character generation posts and do some reading now.

cheers


----------



## doghead (Mar 28, 2004)

*This puppy*

Not sure about the configuration. Shalimar's point about not relying on expansive ammo options make sence. Medium Laser and 2 MGs? Anyway, open to suggestions.


----------



## Urbanmech (Mar 28, 2004)

I think I'm going to go with the Wolverine WVR-6K (large laser, extra medium laser, heat sinks, and armor replace the AC-5 and the jump jets of a normal Wolverine).  A family mech taken in battle versus the Draconis Combine and handed down through the years.  I'd like to have been a graduate of the NAIS Military School if that is alright Douane.  That covers the tech heavy background and the mech skills.

Doghead if you are looking for a good scout mech with some teeth check out the Jenner.  35 tons, 7/11/5 4 med lasers, SRM 4.  If you want more protection the F variant drops the SRM 4 for more armor.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2004)

That would put us at a lance of pilots and a technician, not really enough for a merc unit unless we had a bit of other stuff.  I'm thinking that we are each recruited with our own mechs, so there has to be a recruiter doing the recruitment, meaning that most likely it will be a demi company, Hopefully the Unit Co will have a beefier mech because we aren't all as fast enough to just run.


----------



## Douane (Mar 28, 2004)

Radiant,

i will check out some builds and get back to you, okay?


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2004)

I would second the Jenner F reccomendation, the two high end lights would both have a very good speed not to mention the power to pretty much shred other lights, it would also let us help out our bigger lance mates if we hit on some problems.

If your set on the Locost, er "trashcan with guns", I would suggest the E, 2 medim Lasers, 2 small lasers, although I wouldn't suggest the mech at all since to shoot with those, it needs to be in range of other mechs, and the thing does not have th armor god gave a turtle.


----------



## Douane (Mar 28, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> [...] My first choice would be a *Locust* pilot.




My hero!   

Seriously, it's been a long time since I saw someone using mechs at the lower ends of their available bracket. (And I have a soft spot in my heart for the Locust.)

If you are concerned about load-out, you might perhaps consider the 1E variant. Chaosmarch.com lists it incorrectly, in fact it has 2 medium lasers and 2 light lasers, a rather big increase in firepower and still without heat problems.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 28, 2004)

Urbanmech said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to go with the Wolverine WVR-6K (large laser, extra medium laser, heat sinks, and armor replace the AC-5 and the jump jets of a normal Wolverine).  A family mech taken in battle versus the Draconis Combine and handed down through the years.  I'd like to have been a graduate of the NAIS Military School if that is alright Douane.  That covers the tech heavy background and the mech skills.




Looking good so far! 

No problem with the NAIS, but you'd better come up with a good explanation why you deserted House Davion.


_"Yeah, we don't take kindly to traitors."_ 


(Er ...  )


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Mar 28, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I would second the Jenner F reccomendation, the two high end lights would both have a very good speed not to mention the power to pretty much shred other lights, it would also let us help out our bigger lance mates if we hit on some problems.
> 
> If your set on the Locost, er "trashcan with guns", I would suggest the E, 2 medim Lasers, 2 small lasers, although I wouldn't suggest the mech at all since to shoot with those, it needs to be in range of other mechs, and the thing does not have th armor god gave a turtle.




OK Shalimar, you convinced me. The Locust it is. I particularly like the "trashcan with guns" and "god gave a turtle" observation. 

"God gave a Turtle." That's the name of the mech. _Hasic's family couldn't pick the winning side if they were give two choices. Now all thats left of their once proud forces is the old training/house/garrison Locust "god gave a turtle"._

From the sounds of it, the SRM/Med laser may also be an option - get in as close as possible as fast as possible and open up with everything. Sounds like a plan. I'll need lotsa points in Piloting and Gunnery. Prolly not much left over for Seduction this time ...


The Jenner is a good machine, but my hearts just not in it. I'll roll up a couple of back up characters.


----------



## doghead (Mar 28, 2004)

*Hasic - beta version*

A2 - 30 points attributes, 20 points skills, 2 advantages

Hasic

*Attributes*

Build (BLD) - 3 	  (3 points)
Reflexes (REF) - 6 	(6 points)
Intuition (INT) - 6 	 (12 points)
Learning (LRN) - 4 	(4 points)
Charisma (CHA) - 5     (5 points)

Athletic (18-BLD-REF) - 9+
Physical (18-REF-INT) - 6+
Mental (18-INT-LRN) - 8+
Social (18-INT-CHA) - 7+

*Advantages*
Title 1 (Heir to Baronet)
Reputation 1

*Skills*

"Academy package"		(15 points)

Gunnery/mech (Phys.) - 3/3+
Piloting/mech (Phys.) - 3/3+
Small Arms (Phys.) - 1/5+
First Aid (Ment.) - 1/7+
Blade (Athl.) - 2/7+
Bureaucracy (Soc.) - 2/5+

Tactics (Ment.) - 2/6+ 	         (3 points)
Streetwise (Soc.) - 1/6+        (1 points)
Negotiation (Soc) - 1/6+        (1 points)

*Background*

Hasic grew up watching first his grandfather, then his father carefully negotiate their House's fortune into oblivion. It's financial back was finally broken appart on the rocky shoals of political life in the IS, surviving just long enough for Hasic to graduate from his acadamy. It was perhaps the most seminal lesson in his young life so far - "caution leads to distruction".

He grabbed old "god gave a turtle", the last remaining Mech in the family hanger, and fled for the frontier. There, with his deft touch, cool head, and devil may care approach to danger, he has made something of a reputation for himself as a freelance pilot. A reputation, which along with his easy charm and way with people, has aloowed him to keep body and mech together so far.


----------



## doghead (Mar 28, 2004)

Douane, the skill packages really speed things up. Thanks.


----------



## Douane (Mar 28, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> OK Shalimar, you convinced me. The Locust it is.





YAY!


----------



## Douane (Mar 28, 2004)

Doghead,

a few things things if you don't mind:

1. You should only have 20 skill points, not 24. (Probably would be best to downgrade two of the non academy skills to skill level 1.)

BTW, seeing that he's more an 'operator', have you thought about exchanging your values for LRN and CHA?

2. From your description I got the impression that Hasic's family is finished for good. Does he ever intend to go back and lay claim to that family title?

3. "Reputation": He's _really_ well known for something. What would that be in his case? (Being a deal-maker?)


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Mar 28, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Doghead,
> 
> a few things things if you don't mind:




Shoot.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> 1. You should only have 20 skill points, not 24. (Probably would be best to downgrade two of the non academy skills to skill level 1.)




24 skill points? Oh, those 24 skill points. Bonus points for being so cool? No? Well worth a try ... OK. Negotiation and Streetwise down to 1 each.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> BTW, seeing that he's more an 'operator', have you thought about exchanging your values for LRN and CHA?




Good point, I'll look at it when I do the corrections ... took your suggestion on this one.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> 2. From your description I got the impression that Hasic's family is finished for good. Does he ever intend to go back and lay claim to that family title?




I was thinking about this as I wrote it up. He's an Heir, but has no land grant. Perhaps his family was once landed, but lost it. So the family survives, but its fortune was distroyed, lost, squandered. I was going to take Knight, but thought that being a heir is a better hook.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> 3. "Reputation": He's _really_ well known for something. What would that be in his case? (Being a deal-maker?)




Probably Pilot. Thats what he is best at. Mech Pilot/Gunnery 3+. He only started learning the fine art of finding and making a deal in the last few years. Even more so after the skill point adjustment.

OK. Thanks for the once over. 

As to whether we play Merc or House, I'm not bothered. I can rewrite the background if need be. Its only an outline at the moment. And Urbanmech made a good point about House intrigue.

A final question. How big a spanner in the works would it be have Hasic be of asian decent, Kurita and Liao i suppose from Urbanmech's post.) Liao is especially appealing if they are destined to get a good kicking in the "4th Succession Wars". Just a thought.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Douane (Mar 28, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> I was thinking about this as I wrote it up. He's an Heir, but has no land grant. Perhaps his family was once landed, but lost it. So the family survives, but its fortune was distroyed, lost, squandered. I was going to take Knight, but thought that being a heir is a better hook.




Great! Already getting some devious ideas. 




			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Probably Pilot. Thats what he is best at. Mech Pilot/Gunnery 3+. He only started learning the fine art of finding and making a deal in the last few years. Even more so after the skill point adjustment.




The more I think about it, the clearer the picture gets.

Anyone who refuses to give up a Locust for better mech is bound to have a reputation of same kind. 


From the BT novel "D.R.T.":

"Would you ever consider piloting something else?" [...]

"Yes, I guess I would consider it but I'd have to call it the greatest waste of my life not to pilot a fast mech. You know what I mean?" [...] "Something with more speed than armor. That's the mech for me. I'd take an _Urbanmech_ if I thought that's what it would take to get back in the hot sest, but I'd trade you a _Marauder_ for a _Locust_ any day."

"Oh, really?"

"Well, maybe not." [...] "But I'd trade a _Shadowhawk_ for one. Even up."





			
				doghead said:
			
		

> A final question. How big a spanner in the works would it be have Hasic be of asian decent, Kurita and Liao i suppose from Urbanmech's post.) Liao is especially appealing if they are destined to get a good kicking in the "4th Succession Wars". Just a thought.




I don't see any problem with that, especially if we are going merc. (And nobody worry, there's plenty of intrigue in for them, too.  )

I would actually prefer Liao in that case, too. Always good for some storyhooks and gets around the clichéd "samurai" mentality of Kuritas. (Besides I already have some plans for Kurita.)


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Mar 28, 2004)

> I'd take an Urbanmech if I thought that's what it would take to get back in the hot seat, but I'd trade you a Marauder for a Locust any day."




How fast is the Marauder? If it can do 6/8, I'd consider keeping it. Otherwise I'm with this guy.

Feel free to get stuck into the background. I love surprises. Well, good surprises.

If the Kurita's are based off the Samurai, what Liao's shtick? Imperial China?

The way I saw it, once his families fortunes collapsed, he was pretty much on his own. His family went one way, he another. I'm was thinking about rolling up a younger brother. Lower Attributes, Higher Skills. He took a place with one of the larger families, perhaps. Anyway, Hasic's had to make his own way since, hence the Streetwise and Negotiation skills. Tactics seemed to be a bit of an ommission from the Acadmy's training, so I popped it in.

Have fun.

PS - just pulled up the Marauder. 4/6. Perhaps a stripped down one, cos it is the second coolest looking Mech around.


----------



## Douane (Mar 28, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> If the Kurita's are based off the Samurai, what Liao's shtick? Imperial China?




Almost. Just a little bit later. 

Communist China.

(But it's really place to live. Go ahead. Just ask one of the loyal Liao citizens.)




			
				doghead said:
			
		

> PS - just pulled up the Marauder. 4/6. Perhaps a stripped down one, cos it is the second coolest looking Mech around.




_Sigh! _ 

Don't I know it. 16 years of piloting one.

(16 years of enduring ridicule)



Folkert


----------



## doghead (Mar 28, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Communist China.
> 
> (But it's really place to live. Go ahead. Just ask one of the loyal Liao citizens.)




Cool. I love those Mao suits.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> _Sigh! _
> 
> Don't I know it. 16 years of piloting one.
> 
> (16 years of enduring ridicule)




Whats the story here? The marauder is the Iconic Mech of all mechs.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 28, 2004)

Character is on page 8.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2004)

Well, looking at all the stats, we are running pretty damn high on the technician ability, a very good thing, and a major selling factor, It means our mechs are gonna be at top readyness for every contract and very good salvage ability.  Even in the 3060s a merc unit with techs is very very rare.  We not only have a full time tech in Radiant, but also in UrbanMech's character with his technician score of 3.  McKenzie has the tech ability to repair her Wofhound but not much else, and Kevin has some repair experience as well, most likely with field repairs, a very good selling point.


----------



## Douane (Mar 28, 2004)

The matter of Radiant's tech might change a bit; we are discussing the possible options now.

However, should he go Aero instead, it would make you even more valuable. 


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 28, 2004)

Wow, an Aerospace fighter attached to a lance that is full of techs, that would put us in high demand, very high demand.  Hopefully high enough to afford to be able to afford a dropship so we can get where we are going  

I think it would make sense if we were part of a small merc unit that was looking to expand to comapny size, I mean independent pilots with their own mechs is a big deal and a lot of small units would jump at the chance to hire this many at once.  Or, conversely recruited by a guy thats forming a unit, as he would definitely jump at the chance to have A)Pilots with their own mechs, B)An Aerospace fighter, C) So many tech capable people as a unit that small probably couldn't afford a full time tech, and D) Said pilot/tech capable people all coming from the Top Mechwarrior academies in the IS, making them as close to ELite as wet behind the ears pilots can be.  A Merc Captian would certainly jump at the chance to put a lance together when he doesn't have to be the one to buy the mechs and then trust people not to lose them, especially if all the above criteria apply.


----------



## Douane (Mar 28, 2004)

In the interest of facilitating communication, I’m handing out some free skill levels in languages:

Shalimar: SI/English 2 (German native)

Doghead: SI/English 2 (Chinese native) 

Urbanmech:  SI/ … 2 [choose from French, German, Hindi, Russian] (English native)

Festy_Dog: to be decided

Radiant: to be decided


----------



## Urbanmech (Mar 28, 2004)

I think that SI/German 2 is the obvious choice.

We had better pick our missions carefully since we don't have anything heavier than my Wolverine and no jump capable mechs.  Though if we all combine fire on a target 3 large lasers will leave a mark.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 28, 2004)

Urbanmech said:
			
		

> I think that SI/German 2 is the obvious choice.
> 
> We had better pick our missions carefully since we don't have anything heavier than my Wolverine and no jump capable mechs.  Though if we all combine fire on a target 3 large lasers will leave a mark.




yeah, that's the problem with you grounded guys. You're just soooooooo slow *yawn*


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2004)

*Uh oh.*

Been poking through the Technical readouts for some of the other Mechs. There are 40 ton mechs with 4 times the firepower of the Locust.   

I don't think I should get too attached to this character   

the head of the dog


----------



## Douane (Mar 29, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Whats the story here? The marauder is the Iconic Mech of all mechs.




Two parts to this:

I started out with the stock marauder back then, mainly because of the look. (In the early days no variants were allowed in tournaments.) [Besides I _was_ a beginner, so better not try nothing too exotic like variants.  ]

Simply said, the stock Marauder doesn't really cut it. (And was all too often considered nothing more than a "loser(s) mech".)

When the rules changed and my favorite Marauder-D was finally allowed, it was too late, the damage had been already been done.

Somehow the Marauder had acquired a certain reputation. 


Because the exact german terms won't probably mean anything to you, let me try to describe it:

A silly car, possessed by rather simple and stupid people, who do their best to tinker and tune that car, mostly resulting in an even more silly more car. Then add extreme pride in their cars, an extreme measure of arrogance and the tendency to see everything in terms of "coolness".

Somehow this reputation had crept into the game and mech and player both were likened to the above description.

The most vexing thing about this was that I got that attitude from exactly those people who couldn't help but tell (in a rather loud voice) everyone about the new "super-cool" tricked-out 'mech design they'd just done which surpassed everything else. The small stuff like rules and common sense were just hindrances on their quest for the ultimate 'mech. (I still shudder at the dreaded "leg hatchets".  )


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 29, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Cool. I love those Mao suits.




Actually, it's some kind of traditional feudalistic communism. (Plus the usual "local realization might vary greatly".)

For example Hasic isn't going to inherit the title of _Baronet_, but of _Mandrinn_.


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2004)

> yeah, that's the problem with you grounded guys. You're just soooooooo slow *yawn*



I take it your an air-head then?  What type of  Aero-space fighter are you looking at?


----------



## Douane (Mar 29, 2004)

Not exactly.

But I'll leave it to Radiant to unveil the surprise.




Folkert


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2004)

Mandrinn. Traditional feudalistic communism. Cool. Just keeps getting better. I'm going to try my hand at a sketch. The Blade skill seems perfect. Now all I gotta do is learn to fly.

The best thing about tricked out machines is turning them into spare parts. I don't have much experience of Mechwarrior outside the PC game, which didn't have much customising as far as I remember. But in Car Wars, I did most of my best work with the basic turreted/front linked RR and mine/oil combination. Bog standard and reliable. Best things about fancy weapons is the price you can get for them.

Radiant has got a surprise. Humm. My money is on Zepplin pilot.


----------



## Douane (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes, the blade skill fits perfectly, because a sword is actually part of the uniform of the Capellean Armed Forces, something I totally forgot till I copied your PC into my master file.

Curved, shorter than a katana which only a select few are allowed to wear.


BTW, you had written something about a younger brother? If he is somewhere around 18 (+/-) I might have a good idea.


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2004)

Yeah, just over 18 was what I was thinking. But younger is doable. The family crisis (about 3-4 years ago? less?) would have hit him a little harder as he was still to enter, or was just starting Acadamy. I was thinking that he followed his father, who put him under the patronage of another, more successful family. Or something like that.

BTW. Whats the word? Ferrari? No seriously, I'll put it into a translator and see what comes out. Always good for a laugh. For example: Mech Warrior translated into Japanese and back gets you "Soldier of mechanical cable type".


----------



## Radiant (Mar 29, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Yeah, just over 18 was what I was thinking. But younger is doable. The family crisis (about 3-4 years ago? less?) would have hit him a little harder as he was still to enter, or was just starting Acadamy. I was thinking that he followed his father, who put him under the patronage of another, more successful family. Or something like that.
> 
> BTW. Whats the word? Ferrari? No seriously, I'll put it into a translator and see what comes out. Always good for a laugh. For example: Mech Warrior translated into Japanese and back gets you "Soldier of mechanical cable type".




can you tell me there you found that translator? Despite the fact that they barely work I could use one for single words and stuff.



> Radiant has got a surprise. Humm. My money is on Zepplin pilot.




damn he's got me


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> can you tell me there you found that translator? Despite the fact that they barely work I could use one for single words and stuff.





Babel Fish.

Its part of AltaVista. It can also do webpages, but not an "image" text obviously. Have fun.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Urbanmech (Mar 29, 2004)

> Not exactly.



Is he a LAM pilot?  That would be very cool, but very tough to repair and upkeep.  If not that then a Savannah Master or VTOL pilot.  Not much else is faster than a 3025 Locust.


----------



## Douane (Mar 29, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Yeah, just over 18 was what I was thinking. But younger is doable. The family crisis (about 3-4 years ago? less?) would have hit him a little harder as he was still to enter, or was just starting Acadamy. I was thinking that he followed his father, who put him under the patronage of another, more successful family. Or something like that.





Well, my idea was the following:

The cornerstone of the Confederation's defense and its Elite are the "Warrior Houses", each of them living, detached form normal society, in its own micrcosmos. Quasi-religious orders, candidates for them are usually chosen at the age of the 12.

Now if your brother showed great aptitude it would be a shame if he got caught in the downward spiral of misfortune along with his family without any doing of his own. Especially in the Capellan Confederation that can't afford to waste anything. So it might have been arranged (either by your family using its last available connections and favours or a Housemaster who was made aware of his exceptional talent) to induct him into one of the Houses, perhaps even a little bit later than 12. (Though probably before you left in disgrace.)

[It might take a bit of juggling with the respective ages, but I think it would be worth it.]


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 29, 2004)

Urbanmech said:
			
		

> Is he a LAM pilot?  That would be very cool, but very tough to repair and upkeep.  If not that then a Savannah Master or VTOL pilot.  Not much else is faster than a 3025 Locust.




I would really like to answer this, but I'm very, very busy fighting off Harmony Gold's thug squad right now!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2004)

Maybe its a dropship  

Either way, what else do we need to get this off the ground?


----------



## Radiant (Mar 29, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Either way, what else do we need to get this off the ground?




I think he still hasn't got my background
*hangs head in shame*
working on it right now...


----------



## Douane (Mar 29, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Maybe its a dropship




Actually I thought that petition for a _McKenna_ warship to be pretty convincing.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 29, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Either way, what else do we need to get this off the ground?




Not much, and don't worry, I think I'm more anxious to start this than anyone else.


----------



## Douane (Mar 29, 2004)

Because I had not previously qualified this, level 2 in SI/language gives you fluency in the language. (But nothing more, everyone can hear where you are from.  )



Here's the final decision on "background" skills:

4 bonus skill points for everyone, to be spent on Career/ ... or Special Interest/ ... skills.


In case you want to acquire additional languages, here's the list to choose from:

Davion: French, German, Hindi, Russian

Kurita: Swedenese, Arabic, English

Liao: English, Russian, Scottish Gaelic, Hindi, Arabic

Marik: Spanish, Greek, Romanian, Urdu

Steiner: Scottish Gaelic, Italian, Swedish, English


But remember, everyone's got to have a hobby (or make that his job)! 


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2004)

For McKenzie I'll run with
S/I: Inner-Sphere Politics 2 (6+)  [They pretty much consumed her childhood]
S/I: Kurita BattleMechs 1 (7+)  [Know thy Foe, knowledge picked up on Tamar]


----------



## Radiant (Mar 29, 2004)

great, that Babel Fish translates into japanese signs. I knew I should have learned them


----------



## Douane (Mar 29, 2004)

One more thing:

For everyone who attended an academy (well, everyone  ), decide whether you went through Officer Candidate School (except for Shalimar and Urbanmech who had no other choice).


----------



## Douane (Mar 29, 2004)

*Shalimar*,

how about SI/ House Steiner politics ?

The whole Inner Sphere is a bit broad spectrum (or the knowledge is extremely thin).


Folkert


----------



## Radiant (Mar 30, 2004)

just shot Douane an e-mail with stats and background so I hope we're good to go soon.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Shalimar*,
> 
> how about SI/ House Steiner politics ?
> 
> ...



Which ever, I just want it to show that she is somwhat knowledgeable about what the major politics things going on are.  Like knowing about upcoming nuptuials between the Davion/Steiners, I cant remember when Hanse and Melissa got together.  Steiner Politics would work.


----------



## doghead (Mar 30, 2004)

Starship. That would be cool. He takes us in, shoots us out, then coordinates fire support. "Death from above". And if I remember correctly, some of the ships looked pretty cool. Starship. Starship!

~I think that I have said "cool" more times on this thread than in my entire time as an Enworlder.~

Re Hasic: Douane. Do you know any sites with details on House Liao/the Cappellan Federation. It sounds like there are some things that I'll should know about, even if I am going to ignore them. Particularly as everyone else will assume them.

Re Brother: Feel free to play with ages. You can give him some sisters as well. I saw my brother as more of a political animal than Hasic. But capable with a emch. Like Hasic, he spent time learning to pilot "God gave a Turtle" as soon as he was old enough.

Does going to Military Academy imply some sort of obligation to join the Cappellan Federation forces, or is it more like finishing school for the elite. If the former, then maybe it would make more sense if he didn't finish due to the crisis. Otherwise, I'm going to have to think of a reason why he would abandon that responsibilty. To rescue his family? Not a problem, but it will take a bit more thinking. We can start without it, i think. Hasic willl just avoid the subject.

Off to consult the Google ...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2004)

Give me a second everyone and I can get you .PDFs of all of the House Books that will bring you up to speed on the Innersphere Houses up to the start date of the game.

House Liao, Capellan Confederation
http://www.classicbattletech.com/HouseBooks/HouseLiao-TextOnly.pdf

House Steiner, Lyran Commonwealth
http://www.classicbattletech.com/HouseBooks/HouseSteiner-TextOnly.pdf

House Davion, Federated Suns
http://www.classicbattletech.com/HouseBooks/HouseDavion-TextOnly.pdf

House Kurita, Draconis Combine
http://www.classicbattletech.com/HouseBooks/HouseKurita-TextOnly.pdf

House Marik, Free Worlds League
http://www.classicbattletech.com/HouseBooks/HouseMarikTextOnly.pdf


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Starship. That would be cool. He takes us in, shoots us out, then coordinates fire support. "Death from above". And if I remember correctly, some of the ships looked pretty cool. Starship. Starship!



I don't know if your thinking the same thing I am thinking.  There are 3 types of Ships:

Jumpship- A jumpship is the actual transportation.  A jumpship folds space moving itself and any attached dropships up to 30 light years in a single jump.  It takes a week or so to recharge between jumps depending on the type of sun the system has.  Jumpships are unarmed and considered sacred and as such are not attacked except by pirates, they are just too valuable because they are soo neccessary to inter-stellar civilization and so difficult to produce.

Dropship- A dropship is what is transported by jumpships, it carries people, Mechs, Aerospace Assets, or pretty much anything that needs transporting.  The dropship lands, opens its mech bays, and there you go the mechs walk out.  Some dropships are armed, the ones intended for combat, others which just transport merchants and their goods are only lightly armed.  Dropships don't hover over combat and fire down into it, that would be very expensive in terms of fuel.  They might land and act as fortresses though.

Aerospace fighters- Fighters are atmospheric but can also act in space, these are the dogfighters, they run 3 major types of missions, Capital ship duty, fighting other Aerospace Fighters, and attacking ground targets.

btw- DFA, death from above, is a battlemech maneuver, a mech with Jump Jets uses those jets to jump and land on top of another mech, putting its strong legs through the weak cockpit area of an opposing mech.


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Re Hasic: Douane. Do you know any sites with details on House Liao/the Cappellan Federation. It sounds like there are some things that I'll should know about, even if I am going to ignore them. Particularly as everyone else will assume them.




I will come up with something as soon as I have a bit of time on my hands.




			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Re Brother: Feel free to play with ages. You can give him some sisters as well. I saw my brother as more of a political animal than Hasic. But capable with a emch. Like Hasic, he spent time learning to pilot "God gave a Turtle" as soon as he was old enough.




Got you. Will drop the Warrior House then and think of something else.




			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Does going to Military Academy imply some sort of obligation to join the Cappellan Federation forces, or is it more like finishing school for the elite. If the former, then maybe it would make more sense if he didn't finish due to the crisis.




It most certainly does. 5 years in a line regiment, then 3 years in a reserve regiment. (The state invested a lot in your education!  )


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Give me a second everyone and I can get you .PDFs of all of the House Books that will bring you up to speed on the Innersphere Houses up to the start date of the game.
> 
> House Liao, Capellan Confederation
> http://www.classicbattletech.com/HouseBooks/HouseLiao-TextOnly.pdf
> ...





They actually finished them!

When I last looked upon this they had just one online (Steiner). But I never came back because I got them all in print (with the illustrations). 


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks Shalimar.

Will get onto it asap.

doghead


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I don't know if your thinking the same thing I am thinking.  [...]




Maybe Doghead got a glimpse at the warship section on chaosmarch.com. 


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, warships are barred from planetary bombardments by the Ares convention, and even so, they are soo rare back then not to mention innacurate even with a full crew and only a successor house and comstar could run one for any amount of time.


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Thanks Shalimar.
> 
> Will get onto it asap.
> 
> doghead





But beware! 

Read it like a history book. There some stuff in the housebooks that was later discarded, proven wrong or revealed as intentionally falsified. (Usually not the bits on the society, though.)


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Well, warships are barred from planetary bombardments by the Ares convention, and even so, they are soo rare back then not to mention innacurate even with a full crew and only a successor house and comstar could run one for any amount of time.




But the Ares Conventions are so easily ignored, aren't they?


And they are anything but inaccurate. They won't hit a moving mech, that's for sure, but why bother, if you can devastate the while countryside. Barring that, orbital pinpoint strikes are still very possible amd do-able.


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Mar 30, 2004)

Douane, if the Warrior House suits you better, go with it. I think that in need to give Hasic's background some thought. I'm not particularly possessive with backgrounds. The most interesting ones I've had are the result of the DM's (?) interpretation of an idea. A quick question. Where is the game going to be set? Or where will it start? How  "experienced" you see this group? Doing 8 years service would tend to suggest a more experienced character. Are the chargen guidelines intended to reflect a newbie, or someone with a half a dozen years under their belt? OK. Thats more than one, I know.

Shalimar. I knew that I had heard "death from above" before. I was thinking along the lines of a Jumpship which stays on orbit and coordinates activities. But thats probably more Traveller (private jumpships) than Battletech style. Could have been interesting. We could have called him "God".

"God, we have a problem."

the head of the dog


----------



## doghead (Mar 30, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Maybe Doghead got a glimpse at the warship section on chaosmarch.com.




Doghead did indeed. (3 double d's!)

Your caution re the House Book has been taken to heart. Nice touch that. Seeding the House books with disinformation. Was it deliberate?


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

*Doghead*,

no worries. I just interpret the holes in your background.  So if his brother is more of a politician that's what he is going to be. This certainly doesn't disrupt anything.

As for Hasic, I suggest that he left on his own sometime, simply because the Confederation never lets you go. "Thereafter liable for duty with the local home guard or militia for two months each year until 50."


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Your caution re the House Book has been taken to heart. Nice touch that. Seeding the House books with disinformation. Was it deliberate?




Only some of it. Like with any book of that magnitude errors managed to creep in, but it was later admitted that, as each book was written with a certain "slant", a certain percentage of "misguided/misunderstood" info was included along with some outright lies.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Where is the game going to be set? Or where will it start? How  "experienced" you see this group? Doing 8 years service would tend to suggest a more experienced character. Are the chargen guidelines intended to reflect a newbie, or someone with a half a dozen years under their belt?




Some very good questions!

My current plans include starting either Galatea (the "Mercenary Planet") or Solaris (the "Gameworld" [Mechduels]) with the get-to-know of the PCs and their subsequent recruiting.

Then were to? Probably Steiner space or Liao, being the two most interesting locations for mercenaries right now. (Davion would be the third choice.)


Re. Character creation: The system doesn't really account for differeing years of experience/service. (Some serve longer, but uneventful tours, others short but "exciting" ones.) It's meant to even these differences out. (One of the archetypes presented in the book is the "grizzled veteran", another the "young hotshot".)

The "real" growth only happens with gameplay, and even so it might take years for PCs to improve their main skills.


But this brings me to ...


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

*Do you feel lucky, mechwarrior? Do you?*


As last part of the (mechanic) character creation process, I offer each of you up to two rolls on my famous table "Vagaries of Life".

Adapted from 3rd Ed. MW's Lifepath system, this set of tables offers the unique chance to change your PC beyond the tyranny of point-based creation. Put your self in the hands of fate!

Get new skills, improve old ones, gain new friends or lose old limbs, everything is possible!


So, do you feel lucky?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2004)

Umm, can we see the tables first?  Know the possible benefits as well as the possible failings?


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

Seriously,

each of you may request up two rolls on these tables.

Roll yourself or tell me to roll the dice.

2D6 or 2d10, as you prefer. The higher the better! (Generally, on two 2D6 "good" results begin at 7, with 2d10 at 11.)

Each point of edge will allow you one reroll.


The type of table the resulting roll will be applied to, will be assigned by me according to your background.

What can it get you?

Each roll will determine an event from your past, fwith either negative or positive results (or both).

Positive results include skills levels gained in corresponding skills (either new or to improve an existing one), connections, better equipment, wealth, certain traits/advantages and, in extreme cases, attribute points (very rarely).

Negative effects include the above mentioned lost limbs (don't worry, you'll get a nice prosthesis ), enemies, obligations, addictions and other negative traits.


Is it worth it? 

I can't truly say. (And that is why nobody will ever be forced to take them.)

If you enjoy a bit of randomness, think a bout it.

If not, no harm done! 


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Umm, can we see the tables first?  Know the possible benefits as well as the possible failings?




Where would be the fun in that? 

Seriously, I've tried to give a general overview in my above post. As to the extent, the really good rolls might easily give 2 or three level skills (or improve existing ones) plus some other minor benefits. The really bad rolls might have you "sprout" an artificial lower leg or let you discover why exactly you keep bugging the medic for morphine.

The true limitation is that they exist only in a handwritten format, a 100 pages done over the course of a month with no internet access. 


*Shalimar*, I believe you once mentioned that you possess the MW "Guide to the Clans". Take a look at the liefpaths presented there (p. 28ff.) to get a general impression of where this going (though the system's wrong of course).



Any questions? Please post them!

Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2004)

Ok, I'm up for some for some randomness... it could be fun,and definitely will provide some story hooks, I tend to have weird luck with dice... I never, or very rarely hit a medium roll, its always a 20 or a 1, I only pray that its the former not the latter in this case.

I'll post up the results in the next post, and only the results so people can tell if the post gets edited or whatever.  Here's hoping for some money, McKenzie needs a new dropship


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2004)

Ok, I am going to go on a ride twice, hopefully, if I get a bad one, it will give me a good one that balances out.

(Yes, I am looking over the Mechwarrior guide to the Clans, so I am getting what you mean.)

Ok, here we go
First Roll
1D10  =  3
1D10  =  2
Result = 5

Using Edge to Re-roll
1D10  =  10
1D10  =  7
Result = 17

Second Roll
1D10  =  8
1D10  =  2
Result = 10


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

Just a small addition:

I most certainly don't do this to screw anyone over!

The way I handle it in RL is usually to let my players roll and, if they get a bad bad result (like limbs removed or anything drastic like that), to intone "Use the Edge, Luke!" 


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> 1D10  =  10
> 1D10  =  7
> Result = 17




Crucible! They say Theodore Kurita himself led the Legion of Vega on that day and who are you to argue? ( = _Combat Sense, Wealth, Choose two skills at level 1_)

Still, that Hermes II almost got you. Your right hand knows it, too, and continues to twitch uncontrollably when you are confronted with fire, though the skin transplants have long healed by now. ( = _Disabled_)




			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Second Roll
> 1D10  =  8
> 1D10  =  2
> Result = 10




Garrison Duty. BOR-ING! ( = _Choose one: Streetwise 1, Seduction 1 or Gambling 1_)


----------



## Urbanmech (Mar 30, 2004)

I got out my trusty 3rd Ed. Battletech boxed set dice and came up with a 8 and a 9.  If you would rather we use 2d10, a 18 and a 4 (use edge to reroll) 17.  Wow for once my dice really like me!  I wonder what is in store for me?  

I think I finally decided on a character name, Alexander Karner.  

Douane any idea on how we are going to run the mech fights?  Will it be free form or are you going to try to use something like Megamek?


----------



## Urbanmech (Mar 30, 2004)

Dreaded Double post!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2004)

McKenzie Steiner

Athletic (18-BLD-REF) 
Physical (18-REF-INT) 
Mental (18-INT-LRN) 
Social (18-INT-CHA)

(BLD) - 3
(REF) - 6
(INT) - 6
(LRN) - 4
(CHA) - 5

Athletic (+9)
Physical (6+)
Mental (8+)
Social (7+)

Bureaucracy 2 (5+)
Career/Soldier 1 (7+)
Gunnery 3 (3+)
First Aid 1 (7+)
Leadership 2 (5+)
Perception 1 (7+)
Piloting 3 (3+)
Protocol/ Lyran Commonwealth 2 (5+)
SI/Lyran Battlemechs 1 (7+)
SI/Lyran Commonwealth history 3 (5+)
S/I: Steiner Politics 2 (6+) [They pretty much consumed her childhood]
S/I: Kurita BattleMechs 1 (7+) [Know thy Foe, knowledge picked up on Tamar] 
Small Arms 1 (5+)
Stealth 1 (5+)
Technician Specialized (Wolfhound) 2 (6+)
Tactics 1 (7+) 

Advantages:
Combat Sense
3pt - Contact, The Character's aunt, Nondi Steiner
1pt - Contact, Hauptmann Michelle Cameron, Mckenzie's roommate on Tamar
Wealth
Well Connected: Draconis March

Languages:
German, Native
S/I 2 English


Life Path:
*Cruicible :*They say Theodore Kurita himself led the Legion of Vega on that day and who are you to argue?

Still, that Hermes II almost got you. Your right hand knows it, too, and continues to twitch uncontrollably when you are confronted with fire, though the skin transplants have long healed by now.
*Disabled*: Fire causes uncontrollable Twitches in the right hand

*Astounding!:*_ Given the extremely competitive nature of the Nagelring, it's a small wonder that you made such a lot of friends.
_


----------



## Radiant (Mar 30, 2004)

not that I don't think I deserve a warship but I went with a humble LAM instead. Just to stop all those fanatasies about devastated landscapes...

They say you're lucky in the morning and since this is the first time in month I got up before 9 I feel like trying my luck.

2d6 rolls:
6
6
=
12
somehow I don't feel like using edge
3
5
=
8
I'm in a good mood so I will risk edge.
6
3
=
9

12 and 9   Maybe they are right about that luck thing but I say it isn't worth rolling out of bed so early *yawn*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, I'm stuck for ideas for my char's background, so I'm reading through a couple of those House links that Shal put up for inspiration. (Very helpful, thanks Shal )


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

My recommendation:

Make him come from the Free Worlds League (House Marik).

Then I can call your mercenaries the "Inner Sphere All-stars".

 


Folkert


----------



## Radiant (Mar 30, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> My recommendation:
> 
> Make him come from the Free Worlds League (House Marik).
> 
> ...




by all means all those pretender states are so inferior that the differences between them hardly matter.

edit: sorry, reading the Draconis attitude in Shaliamrs link does that to  you


----------



## doghead (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey all

Been giving Hasic some thought. It seesm that the main sticking point is the "acadamy Training". If he did it, he would still be in House Liao's service. I don't see him bunking out, and the financial collapse of the House shouldn't affect that.

So, the alternative would be to time the collapse before he hit the Acadamy. His uncle fled the Conferation, his father stayed. Hasic was taken by his uncle (against his father's wishes, althought the young Hasic believed that it was the best course), his brother stayed with his father. Eventually, his father was able to reestablish sufficient patronage to have his brother sent to the Acadamy. Hasic never went. He travelled with his uncle. His uncle formed a small mercenary unit which survived long enough to see Hasic get blooded. After the distruction of his uncles unit, and death of his uncle, Hasic took the sole surviving Mech, "God gave a Turtle" and went freelance. While successful enough to keep mech and body together, Hasic has been looking for a more stable base from which to work.

Hasic knows that he would be considered politically unreliable by the Confederation these days. But still hopes one day to return and return his House to its rightful place.

Gen notes: Note the sleek machine he once was. Perhaps he's not the person he had hoped to be. Skills are more a result of necessity rather than choice. In that regard, it works out quite nicely, I suppose. I still have one skill point to spend. Not sure between Bureaucracy, Scrounge, Training. What would he have most likely picked up to survive.

Version II

Hasic

A2 - 30 points attributes, 20 points skills, 2 advantages,

*Attributes*

Build (BLD) - 3 			(3 points)
Reflexes (REF) - 6 		(6 points)
Intuition (INT) - 6 		(12 points)
Learning (LRN) - 4 		(4 points)
Charisma (CHA) - 5 		(5 points)

Athletic (18-BLD-REF) - 9+
Physical (18-REF-INT) - 6+
Mental (18-INT-LRN) - 8+
Social (18-INT-CHA) - 7+

*Advantages*

Title 1 (Heir to Baronet)
Reputation 1

*Skills*

"Mechwarrior Package"		(15 points)

_Athletic 9+_
Blade 1/8+				1 point
Unarmed Combat 2/7+
_Physical 6+_
Gunnery/mech 2/4+
Piloting/mech 2/4+
Small Arms 2/4+
_Mental 8+_
Survival 1/7+
Tactics 1/7+			1 points
Technician/Mech 1/7+
_Social 7+_
Leadership 1/6+
Negotiate 1/6+			1 point
Streetwise 1/6+			1 point

*Background*

To be finalised.


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

*Everyone*,

sorry for the delay!

I've got hit by some form of "Spring flu" and don't really feel too well. (Also might be a bit slow over the next days.)


Anyway, 

I'll get back to work on your events immediately and shoulde have them up soon.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

*Doghead*,

sounds like a really cool background.  (And some nice opportunities for story hooks.)


Regarding your PC, you have actually three points left! (The "Mechwarrior Package" gives skill levels worth 15 points for the price of *13* points.)

So you can vary a bit more, if you like.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 30, 2004)

*Urbanmech*,


_"18"_

Congratulations, you graduated top of your class. ( = _Perception 1, Protocol/FS 1, SI/FS History 1, Reputation, Contact (2), Wealth 1, Well-equipped 1_)

Everyone was happy for you, but none more than your kid sister who now knows that, regardless of her scores, a factory-new _Valkyrie_ is waiting for her after the academy, because you already got the Family Wolverine-K. ( = _Light Mech [Valkyrie]_)



_"17"_

War is hell, and the Swords of Light are its minions. (= _Promotion, Choose three skills at level 1_)

That PPC would have taken your Wolverine's head (and cockpit) right off, had Fortuna not intervened and made you stumble. ( = _Extra Edge 2_)


----------



## shurai (Mar 30, 2004)

A Battletech/Mechwarrior PbP?  Hell yes!  Are there still slots open?

If so, do you guys want another mech pilot?  You could use some big iron, looks like.  Maybe a long-range thumper, like a Warhammer or Marauder (heh) or perhaps some kind of LRM machine (like a Catapult or an Archer).  I've never much liked the longer autocannon, though.

I'm not sure about the character itself though; I've played a lot of Battletech but no Mechwarrior at all.  Heavy Gear & Jovian Chronicles were always more my speed.

-S


----------



## Douane (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi shurai!

Actually this will enforce a slight change of plans, but that's no problem at all. 

I'm doing this because I love BT/MW and will thus certainly turn no one interested in the game away; meaning: Yes, we have an open slot.


Welcome to the game! 


As for background, Shalimar has kindly posted links to pdfs detailing the five major players in the Inner Sphere of 3025 here.

I will see if I can find a general introduction to the Mecharrior universe, though.


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Mar 31, 2004)

Urbanmech. Nice rolls. You are the golden boy.

Hasic is already feeling a little battered and abused by Fate. I don't think that he is going to give it any more chances to kick him.

A mechanics question. I can put Hasic's Gunnery or Pilot up to 3/3+. How big an impact is that going to have on his survivability. I suspect that Pilot would be more significant, but am not sure. Could you let me know?

Oh, what the hell. He needs a little luck.
1d10 - 8, 1d10 - 10, *Result - 18.* Not going to use Edge. Not going to roll again.
1d10 - 7, 1d10 - 4, Result - 11. Reroll. 1d10 - 4, 1d10 - 7, *Result - 11.*


----------



## Urbanmech (Mar 31, 2004)

> You are the golden boy.




Yea I guess that is how I have turned out.  But my golden finish doesn't shine as bright as it used to.  Sometimes even the Davions can drop the banner of democracy and freedom.

Douane- Do the bonuses from background stack with our initial advantages?  Would having well-equipped twice give me it at a 2 rating?  Also as far as my SI skills how does SI/Star League History 2 and SI/Mech Manufacturers 1 sound?  Alex is quite bookish for a Mechwarrior.

Hey Shuri welcome to the game!  Now we have a demicompany (6 mechs) if you take a mech.  You are right we really could use some long range fire power.  Even a Dervish or Griffon would do the job, but anything heavier would be great.


----------



## Douane (Mar 31, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> A mechanics question. I can put Hasic's Gunnery or Pilot up to 3/3+. How big an impact is that going to have on his survivability. I suspect that Pilot would be more significant, but am not sure. Could you let me know?
> 
> Oh, what the hell. He needs a little luck.
> 1d10 - 8, 1d10 - 10, *Result - 18.* Not going to use Edge. Not going to roll again.
> 1d10 - 7, 1d10 - 4, Result - 11. Reroll. 1d10 - 4, 1d10 - 7, *Result - 11.*




*Doghead*,

usually the Gunnery/Mech skill is considered to be more important in tabletop Battletech, but in your case, considering your Locust and its traditional recon role, the piloting skill might be a better choice (besides fitting the concept better in my opinion). 
While it won't make you harder to hit in ordinary combat, it will be still very useful because I intend to make use of the full gamut of environment conditions BT and MW have to offer, ie. Zero-G, underwater, blizzards, arctic, urban, erupting vulcanoes, etc. Under many of these conditions the better piloting skill might make the difference between staying on your feet and going down (or worse). [Who really wants to fall into a patch of magma?]


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Mar 31, 2004)

Some more thoughts.

OK. Piloting/mech 3/3+ it is. 

Been doing a bit of quick reading of the House book. The warrior houses sound interesting. Hasic would have been keen to attend one. Some possiblities - his father said no. He went for a few years but it was during a homestay that "the crisis" happened (Hasic was about 14?). Hasics uncle always intended to get Hasic back to finish his training, but somehow events always conspired to push them in the other direction. 

So Hasic v1 is the man Hasic always imagined himself to be - the acadamy trained Warrior. It really was a sweet skill set. Oh well    Hasic's feeling about his history are a bit conflicted. He can't help but regret losing the opportunity to have become what he dreamed of being. But he also feels that in some ways, the adversities he has faced, and the life he has been forced to have lived (christ! he has almost started becoming good a scrounging!) cannot have but made him more capable in many ways. More prepared. But for what?

Regardless, I'll use bonus skill points on something like SI/Warrior Philosophy 2. If he did time with a Warrior House, it will be an extension of that, if not, what he has picked up over the years. 

Career? Does he have one? SI/Cappelan Politics 1.

Hobby. Gotta have one. Hang gliding? Active but serene in a way. Not an option? Caligraphy? A bit of a cliche. Humm.

Douane. As Hasic develops, I am more inclined to feel that he would not fight against the forces of The Confederation. While an outsider, he is a believer. Not sure how this would affect the game. 

If it came up, he would leave the unit rather than join battle against the forces of House Liao. At this end, I would have no problem pulling him out and generating a new character. I've always thought that the character should do what makes sense for the character. But I don't know how things stand at your end.

If fighting the forces of House Liao is likely, and you're not keen on the idea of changing characters, I'll draw up a new character. Again, at this end, its not a problem. It makes more sence than trying to a round character into a square hole.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2004)

Well seeing as others seem to be reaping the rewards of this random system, I thought I'd try my hand at it and go the 2d10 way:

Roll 1: 6, 10 = 16.
Roll 2: 10, 2 = 12.

Not too shabby if you ask me. 

Also Douane, I have an idea I'm pretty happy about for Kevin's background, once I've got a clearer picture of it I'll run it by you and see what you think. Probably need 12-24 hours to think about it.


----------



## Douane (Mar 31, 2004)

*Doghead*,

just sent you an email concerning Hasic.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 31, 2004)

*Festy_Dog*,

sounds sood! 


Let me know when you are comfortable with your background. Until then I won't assign your rolls so that they better fit your chosen background.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 31, 2004)

Urbanmech said:
			
		

> Yea I guess that is how I have turned out.  But my golden finish doesn't shine as bright as it used to.  Sometimes even the Davions can drop the banner of democracy and freedom.




Ahem! The "Davion Citizens for Integrity" society protests against this statement! 




			
				Urbanmech said:
			
		

> Douane- Do the bonuses from background stack with our initial advantages?  Would having well-equipped twice give me it at a 2 rating?  Also as far as my SI skills how does SI/Star League History 2 and SI/Mech Manufacturers 1 sound?  Alex is quite bookish for a Mechwarrior.




Yes, the advantages stack directly. Of course you can go back and "re-adjust" your chosen advantages to account for the bonuses gained from your background.


The skill selection sounds fine and there is really no better institution to acquire them than the NAIS.


Folkert


----------



## shurai (Mar 31, 2004)

*My Mechwarrior*

Well I think I do want the mechwarrior track; probably Academy even (mmm, tasty point-buy abuse!).

Here's a rough sketch of what I had in mind:

Jacob Lowry
A drifting mercenary

Jake doesn't really come from anyplace in particular, and so it fits that he doesn't really know where he's going.  His parents had some nondescript life in some nondescript part of the Sphere.  He was recognized for his natural aptitude and eventually joined a mechwarrior academy, eventually graduating with decent marks.  Always something of a wanderer, he didn't much care for the regimented military lifestyle, so he served his time and then left, taking a job as fire support in a mercenary unit.  At the moment, he doesn't really have any strong aspirations in life; in some ways even though he's almost thirty he's still trying to figure out what he really wants.  (Should I arrange his background so he's more free at the moment, like maybe his old merc group just broke up?)

I was having trouble cooking up the statistics for what I wanted for him, though.  I wanted 27 Attribute points, but there's no way to have both that and a Heavy mech.  What I'd really like is a slight modification to line B3: Attributes 27, Skills 16, a heavy mech (Warhammer), and 2 points of advantages.  I figure 25 tons of mech has to be worth a point of advantage, right?  : ]

-S

PS - I'll add some detail once I get a better handle on the various political things going on.


----------



## Douane (Apr 1, 2004)

shurai said:
			
		

> I was having trouble cooking up the statistics for what I wanted for him, though.  I wanted 27 Attribute points, but there's no way to have both that and a Heavy mech.  What I'd really like is a slight modification to line B3: Attributes 27, Skills 16, a heavy mech (Warhammer), and 2 points of advantages.  I figure 25 tons of mech has to be worth a point of advantage, right?  : ]
> 
> -S
> 
> PS - I'll add some detail once I get a better handle on the various political things going on.





*Shurai*,

I've no problems with your proposed alternate configuration.

Go ahead and design the unit's resident "heavy guy"! 


Folkert


----------



## shurai (Apr 1, 2004)

Jake's Statistics:

Physical Description:
About 5'10" and powerfully built, Jake usually wears a simple quasimilitary pilot suit (the kind with lots of zippered or velcroed pockets, and quite broken-in), boots, and a beat-up old yellow ballcap reading "VOX".  His dark hair he keeps relatively short, but it tends to be somewhat messy.  He's never sported a beard or mustache.  His hazel eyes aren't very exciting, but he does seem to have a piercing gaze.  His ordinary face usually doesn't give much of his feelings away, and some have called him quiet or thoughtful.  Most people are surprised by his uncanny reflexes, though he rarely needs or uses them (outside his mech, that is).

Origins:
He's from the Free Worlds League, one of the smaller, less-inhabited worlds.  His mother was a botanist, and his father worked as a manager in a smallish manufacturing facility.

Attributes: 27 points
BLD 4
REF 6
INT 5
LRN 4
CHA 3

Athletic 8+
Physical 7+
Mental 9+
Social 10+

Skills: 16 points (Academy Package + 1 point other + 4 points "basketweaving")
Gunnery/mech 3 (4+)
Piloting/mech 3 (4+)
Small Arms 2 (5+)
First Aid 2 (7+)
Unarmed Combat 1 (7+)
Survival 1 (8+)
Drive 1 (6+)
Harmonica 2 (7+)
Cooking 1 (8+)

Advantages:
Extra Edge
Extra Edge

I'd like to pilot a Warhammer, unless you all can suggest something more suitable for the long range/fire support role (remembering that versatility is relatively important for the unit the squad).

Edit:  I felt he needed something to take him away from his all-business skills list, so I gave him a little musical skill.  He'll own one that he always keeps with him, too.  I think he picked it up from his uncle, who played in the family band (not a professional money-making kind, his is the kind of family that was sort of musical in general).

Edit again: Took the four free skill points; re-added Drive.  Added detail regarding background.


----------



## Urbanmech (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Shurai, Douane was offering each character 4 free skill points to put into Special Interest (SI) skills or Career skills.  Sounds like your harmonica skill might fit into a SI category. 

Also once you pick a faction (on an ex-faction as most of us have) roll 2d10 and add them together and Douane will give you a life event.  You can do it up to 2 times and can use edge to reroll a low roll.

We have a pretty decent group so far.  Our mech force is pretty independent as far as ammo needs go, all we need is SRM 6, and Machine gun ammo.

Wolfhound 6/9
Locust 8/12
Centurion 4/6
Wolverine 5/8
Phoenix Hawk LAM 5/8/5
Warhammer 4/6

Pretty good as far as relative speeds go too.  The Locust and Wolfhound can range ahead or speed out for flanking manuvers.  The Wolverine and Phoenix Hawk (non Air Mech mode) can provide middle line mobility.  Finally the Centurion and Warhammer can hold the center of the battle line, trudging ahead blasting our enemies.  

Boy I'm excited!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, assuming we are all going to be recruited, there has to be a recruiter, so that would put us at 7 mechs, I would hope we would have an 8th to round out 2 lances, giving us a battle lance and a scout lance. Heck even running as a demi company of 7 would work out well.  I can really see us being used for recons and fast strike raids with what we have now, or as garrission for a world being raided by some pirates.

Wouldn't mind some Solaris action though.


----------



## Douane (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi everyone,

finally feeling a bit better. 


I'm going to address Doghead's, Radiant's and Festy's life events once I go offline here.

Then I hope to have small list of equipment available for those without special equipment advantages (That'll probably be tomorrow.).

After that it's clearing up any open questions, and then we are good to go! 


Sorry for the delay!

Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 1, 2004)

shurai said:
			
		

> I'd like to pilot a Warhammer, unless you all can suggest something more suitable for the long range/fire support role (remembering that versatility is relatively important for the unit the squad).





The rule for this game is to take the mech you like. 


Optimizing a lance is nice and good, but considering that you've never fought together before, it's not exactly necessary.

You will be grouped together not for any tactical considerations, but for the only important one: You have mechs and others haven't. 


Remember, this is the Inner Sphere of 3025. Technology sliding very slowly, but constantly back into the "Stone age". Many types of mechs aren't built anymore at all, others produced with a total of 4 (Goliath) or 6 (Cicada) per year in the whole IS. No one can afford to be picky, you have to do with what you got. 


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 1, 2004)

*Urbanmech*,

thanks for bringing the extra skills points up! 


And he's definetely right, Shurai, harmonica is a SI skill. No need to blow one of your few "primary" skill points on it. 

Oh, and thanks to Radiant and Shurai for bringing my goof up. "First Aid" is of course a mental skill, but it never made it onto the skill list, because it should the medtech skill you gain from the academy.   


Folkert


----------



## shurai (Apr 2, 2004)

*web page?*

I have a teensy bit o' web space to use; do we need it for anything?  It strikes me that keeping character bios up there would be good, to keep everything straight (although typically in these kinds of games everybody's got a few secrets).

Also, I think I'm just about finished with the character, pending any GM suggestions/edits as to where he's from.  Is the Free Worlds League okay?  The place kind of appealed to me, since it's easy to be from a relatively obscure place that way.

Feel free to roll on the 2d10 random stuff table for Jake, did you say we can have two rolls on that table if we wished?  I'll take 'em both in that case (using Edges as necessary, is that how it works?).

Everybody:  Glad to be playing with all of you!  I'm sure the game will be quite interesting.  : ]

-S

PS - I've been itchin' for some mecha gaming, and some gritty sci fi.  Battletech/Mechwarrior is great 'cuz you get both.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 2, 2004)

*waves a hello to shurai*

I can only post from the PC's on campus for the next week or so. If I don't respond it doesn't mean I've vanished, just need some time to get everything set up in my new place.


----------



## Douane (Apr 3, 2004)

[Sigh!]

One computer disaster later. 


Everyone,

I'm still here (or rather back again). No intention at all of letting this drop.

I'm redoing the material right now.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 3, 2004)

*Doghead*,


*"11"*

_Some things never change: The best deals are always made in dark back streets. _ 

Appraisal 1, Bureaucracy 1, Protocol/any 1, Protocol/any 1, Running 1, Scrounge 2, SI/any 2; Increase Negotiation to level 2, Increase Streetwise to level 2; Contact (1), Well-connected (1)



*"18"*

_The rest of your lance used to laugh at you because you always volunteered for the Night Recon missions. Now ... they don't. _

Perception 4; Night Vision, 'Sensor Mastery'


----------



## Douane (Apr 3, 2004)

*Radiant*


*"9"* (of 12)

_Spacers only rarely accept outsiders into their small circle but once it turned out that you are a natural, the ice was broken._

G-Tolerance


_Lacking money, you often had to work for your passages._

Career/Ship Crew 1, Gunnery/Space 1, Navigation 1, Piloting/Space 1


_But the humour of being called "Ship's Monkey" or "Space Monkey" completely eluded you. _ 

Acrobatics 3, 'Zero-G Mastery'



*"12"* (of 12)

_In 2396 the famous swordsmith Ieyoshi Hidetsu celebrated the begin of the reign of Robert Kurita, 4th Coordinator of the Draconis Combine, by forging a sword to symbolize the Might of the Dragon. Over the 600 years later the Kurita line and the Combine still stand strong and so does the "Steel Claw". 

It's last owner had willed the blade to the one 'most skilled in the ancient ways of the warrior' and you surprised everyone._

Unarmed 3; Increase Blade to level 4; Natural Aptitude (Blade), Unique Item


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 3, 2004)

Well aren't we all just a bunch of superwarriors?  

So, er uh, how many of us are Kuritan? I only ask so I can get a gauge of how badly McKenzie is going to be um, affected, by the make up of the rest of the unit. I think its Radiant and someone else, but I'm not sure.  She is a pretty rabid anti-Kuritan, with her history, its fairly understandable, her command was slaughtered by a Kurita raid, and she was very close to being sold as a slave/mistress to a Kuritan noble, not a happy thing.


----------



## Douane (Apr 3, 2004)

*Shalimar*,

while doing these, I came across a table I found far more suitable for McKenzie:  (But decide for yourself.) 


*"10"*

_Astounding! Given the extremely competitive nature of the Nagelring, it's a small wonder that you made such a lot of friends._

Career/Soldier 1, Perception 1, Protocol/ Lyran Commonwealth 2, SI/any 1, SI/Lyran Commonwealth history 3; Contact (1), Well-Connected (1)


----------



## Douane (Apr 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Well aren't we all just a bunch of superwarriors?




Well, yes.   


Frankly, I haven't seen such a row of good rolls for a long time.

Thus I will now spend now an Edge point myself and make all of you re-roll.   



[Of course, I cheated a bit. When I looked at the tables/events, I discarded those combos not really fitting. For example, a 17 on the Academy table would have sent McKenzie to the University to increase her bureaucracy skill.  ]


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 3, 2004)

that does make more sense for a Nagelring graduate then Boring Garrission duty on Tharkadd, I'll go with that one.

Any idea of when we will get this ball rowling on Galtea?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 3, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Well, yes.
> 
> 
> Frankly, I haven't seen such a row of good rolls for a long time.
> ...



Good thought, McKenzie wouldn't last a day in a university, too boring, not enough combat, and just too icky.


----------



## Douane (Apr 3, 2004)

A quick afterthought: Radiant really needs that Blade skill. Perhaps his chracter can this way make up for her Gunnery skill of 5+.


----------



## Douane (Apr 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So, er uh, how many of us are Kuritan? I only ask so I can get a gauge of how badly McKenzie is going to be um, affected, by the make up of the rest of the unit. I think its Radiant and someone else, but I'm not sure.  She is a pretty rabid anti-Kuritan, with her history, its fairly understandable, her command was slaughtered by a Kurita raid, and she was very close to being sold as a slave/mistress to a Kuritan noble, not a happy thing.




At the moment only one.

And she is really likeable and quiet. (And if you don't like her, she will just hack you apart with her Katana.)




Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 3, 2004)

just so long as she isn't a male chaeuvinist pig, being female she most likely had a hard time in the combine as well, the Combine not being big on equality.  it isinteresting seeing as they most likely could end up being roomates at points depending on accomadtions.


----------



## Douane (Apr 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Any idea of when we will get this ball rowling on Galtea?




Sorry, almost overlooked this in my posting orgy. 


Well,


just a bit of work on Festy's character,

a bit more background work with Shurai and perhaps life events

and the finishing touches for equipment (standard and well-equipped),


then we should be ready to start. 


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> just so long as she isn't a male chaeuvinist pig [..],




I sure hope not!   


Folkert


----------



## shurai (Apr 3, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> a bit more background work with Shurai and perhaps life events




Sure, what did you have in mind?  I think Jake is from Simpson's Desert in the Free Worlds League, to start with.  : ]

Also, I definitely would like to try the random life events table . . . I mean, sheesh, I'm going to feel a little left out if I don't at this point.  I don't want jake to be _that_ boring!


----------



## Douane (Apr 3, 2004)

Wow, that was quick!


My previous answer got swallowed in the board hick-up, so once again.

I'd actually just read back and realized/discovered that you already gave me your House and told me to go ahead with the events. Er ...   


So we got the House covered, onto the events. 

Will you be rolling yourself? (2d10, the higher the better [generally, sometimes the middle results are very good, too], use Edge points to re-roll low results)

And what should I be looking for on the tables? I have to admit that I have less grasp on your PC and his concept than I had on the others. (Like I knew that Shalimar's McKenzie would never actually visit the Uni to learn Bureaucracy (of all things!). )


And what I meant with "background work": I was mainly looking for some hooks on your PC. I think I've two or three good ones each on the other PCs, but Jake eluded me a bit. 


Folkert


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 3, 2004)

Douane, did you get the email I sent you?


----------



## shurai (Apr 3, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Will you be rolling yourself? (2d10, the higher the better [generally, sometimes the middle results are very good, too], use Edge points to re-roll low results)




I rolled using irony games' die roller thingy and got a 15 and a 14.  Not too surprising, considering I've got three Edges, heh.  So what's behind door number 2?



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> And what I meant with "background work": I was mainly looking for some hooks on your PC. I think I've two or three good ones each on the other PCs, but Jake eluded me a bit.




Well, truthfully I'm having trouble with it myself.  Jake's not what you'd call an interesting  character, in the usual sense.  There's nothing particularly wrenching or tragic about his past, and he's not pursuing some vendetta or dream.  Part of his texture as a personality is that he's not really sure what he wants in the long run, so in a way that's freedom for you as a GM because you can hook him however you like.  : ]

I think Jake was, well, not really a farmboy, but definitely a suburbanite growing up.  He took a test at school, and they said that instead of college he should become a mechwarrior, so he did.  His parents were happy about that, because it brought some prestige to an otherwise ordinary family, but they had a falling-out once Jake decided to leave the military.  Truth is, Jake's parents raised him too well:  Jake knew he wasn't really happy with the military lifestyle, and some of the things they'd ordered him to do  didn't sit right with his conscience, so he left, and screw the stability of a regular paycheck.

But his impulse, though well-founded, didn't point him towards anything, only away from what he knew would be a soldier's grave.  He's now a mercenary, since that's what happens to good mech pilots who don't really have a good direction in life.  He's been relatively successful, in that he's not dead, owns a Battlemech, and makes enough money to send some home now and again, but his relationship with his family has been cool ever since.

Think of Jake as the oatmeal of this group.  True, sometimes you want sushi, or curry, or corned beef and cabbage, and those are all great, but when you just got up and your stomach is complaining about how late you stayed up last night and how much fun you had, better reach for the oats.

-S

edit:  PS - don't forget to come up with callsigns for when we're on a mission!  Mine's a secret for now, heh heh.


----------



## Douane (Apr 3, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Douane, did you get the email I sent you?




Yes, I did. 


Reply is already in the works. (But I needed some sleep rather badly.  )


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Apr 3, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Doghead*,
> 
> *"11"* _Some things never change: The best deals are always made in dark back streets. _
> 
> ...




Wow. I was abit worried that the roll results would conflict with a character concept that had come together quite nicely. I suspect Douane's "invisible hand" may have had a ... well, hand in the serendipity here.

Hasic III below.

Key: LP = Life Path roll; bonus soft are the SI Career bonus skill points.

Not sure of the terminology for some of the skills to be decided. 

Initial Generation (1 point remaining)
Protocol/??? 1 - I want Hasic to have some ability to act in a manner suitable for his title - he remembers his old life. It sometimes feels like a story he was once loved, rather than something he did himself. But he remembers it nevertheless. 

Bonus skill points (4 bonus skill points)
Career/mercenary 2 (3 points)
SI/guitar 1 (1 point)

Life Path
Protocol/??? 1 - Hasic has dealt with enough patrons/employers/masters by now to understand how they liked to be approached and handled. The best thing about it is that it means he also knows how to wind them up.
Protocol/??? 1 - The street has its own ways of doing things, and "the man" can be as fussy as any stuffed shirt.
SI/??? 2 - Hasic has a fairly good understanding of the legal ins and outs of the laws pertaining to mercenaries. While he couldn't practice, he can usually tell when someone is trying to blow smoke up his waste outlet, or how much hot water a particular course of action will land him in.

I am a little unsure as to  what extent the latter overlap with Career/merc, if at all? 

PS: Just realised that the point spent on protocol leaves him unable to reach Pilot/mech 3. I could drop Blade or the Protocol but they feel rather intergral. Can I put the 2 points to a Pilot/mech increase in the near future? 

*Wei Hasic*

A2 - 30 points attributes, 20 points skills, 2 advantages,

*Attributes*

Build (BLD) - 3 			(3 points)
Reflexes (REF) - 6 		(6 points)
Intuition (INT) - 6 		(12 points)
Learning (LRN) - 4 		(4 points)
Charisma (CHA) - 5 		(5 points)

Athletic (18-BLD-REF) - 9+
Physical (18-REF-INT) - 6+
Mental (18-INT-LRN) - 8+
Social (18-INT-CHA) - 7+

*Advantages*

Contact 1				(LP#1)
Reputation 1
Night Vision			(LP#2)
Sensor Mastery			(LP#2)
Title 1 (Heir to Baronet)
Well Connected 1			(LP#1)

*Skills*

"Mechwarrior Package"		(13 points)

_Athletic 9+_
Blade 1/8+				(+1 point)
Running 1/8+			(LP #1)
Unarmed Combat 2/7+
_Physical 6+_
Gunnery/mech 2/4+
Piloting/mech 3/3+ (+3 points)
Small Arms 2/4+
_Mental 8+_
Appraisal 1/7+			(LP#1)
Bureaucracy 1/7+		(LP#1)
Career/mercenary 2/6+	(bonus soft)
Preception 4/4+			(LP#2)
Protocol/Underworld 1/7+		(LP#1)
Protocol/Military 1/7+		(LP#1)
Protocol/House 1/7+ (bonus soft)
SI/Capellan Sphere 2/6+			(LP#1)
Survival 1/7+
Tactics 1/7+			(+1 point)
Technician/Mech 1/7+
_Social 7+_
Leadership 1/6+
Negotiate 2/5+			(+1 point)(LP#1)
Scrounge 2/5+			(LP#1)
Streetwise 2/5+			(+1 point)(LP#1)

*Equipment*

Sword
Autopistol, three magazines and Ammo
Flac Vest
Military Communicator
Jumpsuit x2
Combat Fatigues (Urban Grey)

*Background*

To be added.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> just so long as she isn't a male chaeuvinist pig, being female she most likely had a hard time in the combine as well, the Combine not being big on equality.  it isinteresting seeing as they most likely could end up being roomates at points depending on accomadtions.




don`t worry, Yuriko is the silent type and would see it as a waste of time to tell anyone from outside the Combine how inferior he is. Especially because it is so obvious that evey child knows it.   
No really, she ain`t that bad, she will allways take what she saw of you herself above any Combine propaganda. At least once she gets to know you.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Well aren't we all just a bunch of superwarriors?
> 
> So, er uh, how many of us are Kuritan? I only ask so I can get a gauge of how badly McKenzie is going to be um, affected, by the make up of the rest of the unit. I think its Radiant and someone else, but I'm not sure. She is a pretty rabid anti-Kuritan, with her history, its fairly understandable, her command was slaughtered by a Kurita raid, and she was very close to being sold as a slave/mistress to a Kuritan noble, not a happy thing.




well isn`t that going to provide a great mood over dinner  




			
				Douane said:
			
		

> And she is really likeable and quiet. (And if you don't like her, she will just hack you apart with her Katana.)




 hey we`re not in KILL BILL here...

I`ll spent those two skill points you mentioned for a one point of Protocol and one in Stealth.


----------



## Urbanmech (Apr 3, 2004)

Looks like we have someone from every Great House.  Quite the diverse group.  Now we just need to meet and find a dropship and a job.  Need to find a Union or a pair of Leopards since there are 6 of us.

Thanks for all your hard work Douane and making sure this game gets off the ground!


----------



## Douane (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm not slacking off! 

Expect an email shortly concerning special equipment options since you are the most privileged amongst us. 


Folkert


----------



## shurai (Apr 3, 2004)

Douane, could I pretty-please have those random-events rolls resolved please?  They've been bugging me all day!  I got a 14 and a 15 for (obviously) the 2d10 table.  Let me know if I should add more character details.

-S


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 3, 2004)

My bet would be a run down union thats been in service for a couple hundred years but still works pretty well if it would be permanently with us, otherwise, it would just be who ever we could contract with, although most likely between all of our connections we could get a house to spring transport for a contract.

As a sidenote, McKenzie's Wolfhound is painted up red with the head painted to look like a fox, sort of like grinner, but instead f black, just red.  She named her mech Fox.


----------



## Douane (Apr 3, 2004)

*Festy_Dog*,

just got the email I sent you today bounced back; looks like my ISP is acting up. 


Sent it again, give me a holler if you don't receive anything from me.


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 3, 2004)

shurai said:
			
		

> Douane, could I pretty-please have those random-events rolls resolved please?  They've been bugging me all day!  I got a 14 and a 15 for (obviously) the 2d10 table.  Let me know if I should add more character details.
> 
> -S





Sorry!

They will be the next thing I do. 

[Edit: Just need a bit of time to tailor the 'fluff'.]


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 4, 2004)

*Shurai,


"14"*

_While exploring the outback on foot, you came across an old Star League Ruin. While the command center had been ransacked long before you got there, you managed to download some useful data from the terminals. _ 


[Sell the data for Wealth (2) or keep the data and learn a thing or two: Increase MedTec to level 3 or add any one Technician Subskill at level 2]

Climbing 2, Running 2, SI/any language 2, Tracking 2; Increase Survival to level 2



*"15"*

_Do you still remember Groveld III? And Sylva Stafford?

She had always told you to trust your instincts, odd or not. And when you finally did, it was she who walked her Rifleman directly in front of a Combine Atlas in the streets of Vashner Flats. 

The screams have stopped long ago, but the strange 'feelings' still remain._


Sixth Sense; Perception 2; four skills at level 1


----------



## Douane (Apr 4, 2004)

*Shurai*,

sorry! That took much longer than I had planned (and promised). 


Hope you like them nevertheless!

Folkert


----------



## shurai (Apr 4, 2004)

Douane-

Awesome, thanks.  They really seem to fit the character concept, too.  I didn't realize it until I read it, but I can totally imagine Jake going for week-long walks by himself out in the desert.  I'll work those new things into the character.  Where should we post the full workup?  In this thread?

Am I reading the thread correctly when I notice that you've worked up a lot of this process yourself?  How much of what we're doing is stock MW rules?

-S


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2004)

Kevin Mayne (call sign, 'Vault')

Appearance:
Kevin has grey-blue eyes, short dark brown hair, and seems fitter than most. He sports a small moustache and goatee, but they're red, which makes an interesting comparison with his hair. He is always wearing long pants unless the situation dictates otherwise, and his shirts are loose-fitting because he likes freedom of movement. He possesses a couple of tatoos, one an ancient celtic pattern going around his upper right arm. The other is a celtic cross on his left forearm. He bears a few knicks and scratches from his time in a military academy, but no significant scars. 

Attitude:
Kevin doesn't see himself as a leader. In fact he's quite happy taking a supporting role. He will obey orders without problem, but will offer ideas and advice if he thinks he has a better solution. He can be fiercely loyal towards those whom he considers comrades, and will always follow whomever he feels is acting in the best interests of the lance and their objectives. While he feels no real urge to lead, he does feel that he must prove himself as a mech pilot, which leads him to volunteering for more difficult roles in combat.

History:
Born in 3000, Kevin Mayne was put up for adoption by parents who couldn't afford a child at the time. Finding no immediate takers he spent his childhood years in an orphanage, and though unable to attend any of the costly nearby schools, managed to give himself a basic education with what little resources were available.

Not long after the civil war, a very wealthy elderly couple came by the orphange in search of a child to adopt. They had lost just about all the family they had during the civil war, children and grandchildren, and didn't want to have noone left. Kevin made a very good impression on them and after a couple of weeks going from orphange to orphange they returned and decided to adopt him. He eagerly took on their last name, as he lacked one up to that point.

The Maynes were a well-known family before the civil war, but during the war the family was split in two as different members joined either side. In the end everyone except the eldest two family members died. Their last surviving family member after the war, their first-born son, was executed as a traitor. He was one of Anton Murik's highest ranking officers. Though three of their children died heroically on the side of Janos Murik, it was the eldest son's death which was heard about the most. Their reputation was ruined but they still had considerable finances with which to live out the remainder of their lives. They decided to adopt a child, in the hope they'd grow up to restore the family name.

The Maynes spared no expense on Kevin's education, paying for him to attend the Allison Mechwarrior Institute, where he excelled amoungst his colleagues. While he was at the institute though the Mayne's were claimed by old age, the husband went first, and the wife not long after, leaving Kevin with a sizable inheritance. After graduating, he purchased a brand new CN9-A Centurion for himself, and an assortment of other high quality equipment.

His contract though was somewhat different than most others, and as part of a kind of good-will agreement he wasn't assigned to the Murik Militia but to the 21st Centuari Lancers. Kevin estimates that by providing the Lancers with well trained mech pilots the Free Worlds League had hoped to be on the Lancers' good side next time they offered them a contract. 

During his time with the Lancers he earned himself a reputation amoungst them a trustworthy guy with a mean trigger finger, but more importantly, as a very good medic. As a medic he was privy to many things, and with his respectable ability to keep these things secret when they needed to be, he earned the call sign 'Vault' in reference to most company members referring to him as a sealed vault of information. 

After his contract with the Lancers expired, he moved on to find another company, and found this one just as it was forming.

Mech: CN9-A Centurion
Named Tsunami, its painted a dull dark blue with randomnly scattered lighter blue stripes (it's a colour scheme in Mechwarrior 4, forgot what it's called).

Stats: A1

-Attributes (30)
Build (BLD) 4
Reflexes (REF) 6 
Intuition (INT) 6 
Learning (LRN) 4 
Charisma (CHA) 4 

-Characteristics
Athletic 8+
Physical 6+
Mental 8+
Social 8+

-Skills (20+4): 

Athletic Skills:
Unarmed Combat 1 (7+)

Mental Skills:
Technician/Mech 1 (7+)
Technician/Weapons 1 (7+)
Perception 2 (6+)
SI/Free Worlds League History 2 (6+)
Demolitions 2 (6+)
Medtech 4 (4+)

Physical Skills:
Quickdraw 2 (4+)
Stealth 1 (5+)
Gunnery/Mech 2 (4+)
Pilot/Mech 2 (4+)
Small Arms 3 (+3)

Social Skills:
Protocol/FWL 3 (5+)
Protocol/LC 1 (7+)
Negotiation 2 (6+)
Interrogation 1 (7+)
Seduction 1 (7+)


-Languages:
English (native)
Spanish 2
German 2

-Advantages (1):
Wealth 1
Well-Equipped 2
Contact 1
Edge 1


----------



## Radiant (Apr 4, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Do you still remember Groveld III? And Sylva Stafford?
> 
> ...



*

man looks like people will really like my home. 
*


----------



## Douane (Apr 4, 2004)

Festy_Dog,

there is a slight problem with your skills. (You can't take all of them.) 

Sent you an email concerning this.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 4, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> man looks like people will really like my home.





But at least they are to be feared (if not respected)!   


(Of course, our valiant battle reporter might have been mistaken. Perhaps Jake was working for the Combine and the Atlas belonged to the Davion Commander? It is a FS planet, after all.   )


BTW, just working on an email to you.

Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 4, 2004)

Good and bad news!


Good news: I've finally finished some semblance of an equipment list.

Bad news: You won't like it. 


Everyone (without the Well-Equipped advantage) spend the the enormous fortune of 200 Cb on equipment. 

Those of you with the W-E advantage will get a custom list from me.


MW Equipment:

- Weapons (Melee)

Axe			25 Cb
Blackjack 		5 Cb
Club			 - 
Knife			8 Cb
Mini Stunstick 50 Cb + Powerpack
Nunchaku		10 Cb
Polearm 		50 Cb
Staff			5 Cb
Stunstick 200 Cb + Powerpack
Sword			30  Cb
Vibroblade		100 Cb + Powerpack


- Weapons (Ranged)

Compound Bow	15 Cb
Crossbow		10 Cb
Crossbow, heavy	20 Cb
Longbow		10 Cb
Shortbow		20 Cb 
Shuriken		5 Cb

Auto Pistol	50 Cb / 2 Cb
Auto Pistol, Magnum	75 Cb / 4 Cb
Dart Gun (Taser) 40 Cb / 1 Cb
Flamer Pistol 50 Cb / 1 Cb
Holdout Needler 20 Cb
Holdout Pistol 20 Cb / 1 Cb
Laser Pistol 750 Cb + Powerpack
Lase Rifle 1250 Cb + Powerpack
Needler Pistol	50 Cb / 1 Cb
Needler Rifle 75 Cb / 2 Cb
Revolver		40 Cb / 1 Cb
Revolver, Magnum	60 Cb / 3 Cb
Rifle, automatic	80 Cb / 2 Cb
Rifle, Long	120 Cb / 3 Cb
Shotgun, 2B	30 Cb / 1 Cb
Shotgun, Combat 175 Cb / 2 Cb
Shotgun, Pump	40 Cb / 1 Cb
Sonic Stunner 100 Cb + Powerpack
Submachine Gun	80 Cb / 5 Cb
Tranq Gun 30 Cb / 1 Cb

- Grenades

Grenade, Standard	20 Cb
Grenade, Mini 	10 Cb
Grenade, Micro 	2 Cb


- Accessories

Barrelmount Flashlight	10 Cb
Laser Sight		25 Cb
Scope, nightvision 125 Cb
Scope, telescopic		30 Cb
Silencer			25 Cb


- Armor

Helmet, Flak		25 Cb
Jacket, Flak		100 Cb
Pants, Flak		75 Cb
Suit, Flak			150 Cb
Vest, Flak		50 Cb

Flak/Ablative Armor (Prices x6)
Camouflage Armor (Prices x1.25)

Combat Boots 48 Cb
Combat Helmet 200 Cb
Camouflage Fatigues	30 Cb
Dress Uniform		45 Cb
Jumpsuit			24 Cb


- Assorted other gear

Binoculars		25 Cb
Communicator, field	200 Cb
Communicator, military	50 Cb
Compad			150 Cb
Electronic Compass	30 Cb
Field Kit, Advanced		100 Cb
Field Kit, Basic		10 Cb
Lockpick Set 100 Cb
Medipatch		10 Cb
Medkit 			10 Cb
Medkit, Advanced 250 Cb
Microrecorder 100 Cb
Noteputer 500 Cb
Nightvison Goggles 300 Cb
Personal Computer 250 Cb
Pocket Transcriber 200 Cb
Power Pack 5 Cb
Preserving Sleeve 25 Cb
Telescan 100 Cb



Everyone gets for free:

2x Jumpsuit
1x Camouflage Fatigues


Yes, I know, the list is rather rudimentary. (But so is the stock MW list. This one is also further limited by only listing those items from the stock list you can actually purchase.)

If you are looking for something not listed, please tell me so. (Very probably most things don't even exist on the MW list, so I will have to come up with something.)

[EDIT: Just actualized the list and added all pieces deemed "commonly available", if only for comparison purposes.]

Please ask away with any questions!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 4, 2004)

Knife 8CB
Needler Pistol 50CB
Laser Sight 25CB
Needler Ammo 2CB
Camo military Fatigues free
Military Communicator 50CB
Basic Field kit 10CB
Jumpsuit x2 free
Combat Boots 50CB

5CB left over


----------



## Douane (Apr 4, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Needler Pistol 50CB
> Needler Ammo 2CB




 

Nasty girl!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 4, 2004)

Would have gone for a laser pistol, but none were listed, shrug.  Go with what you can get.  Besides, it was that or a slug thrower, and they are kinda anachronistic for a noble from a great house.


----------



## Douane (Apr 4, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Would have gone for a laser pistol, but none were listed, shrug.  Go with what you can get.




Yes, I've since re-adjusted my approach. Originally I didn't list them because they are somewhat unavailable simply because of the price. I have now corrected the table to show all "commonly available" gear.




			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Besides, it was that or a slug thrower, and they are kinda anachronistic for a noble from a great house.




You mean, like the Nambu automatic pistol Theodore Kurita still carries even when he has become _Kanrei_?


----------



## Douane (Apr 4, 2004)

Shalimar,

award yourself another 78 Cb. 

(I've just decided to give everyone those 2 jumpsuits and 1x fatigues for free, so nobody has to walk around naked [or only in a cooling vest] because he spent it all on other gear.)


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 4, 2004)

Everyone,

the Rogues gallery for "Days of the Jackal" can now be found here.


Folkert


----------



## Radiant (Apr 4, 2004)

Holdout Pistol 20 Cb / 1 Cb
Silencer		25 Cb

Communicator, military	50 Cb
Field Kit, Basic		10 Cb
Medipatch		      10 Cb
Medkit 			10 Cb

2x Jumpsuit
1x Camouflage Fatigues

hey that even leaves some money to buy breakfast  
I will post Yuriko in the rogues gallery later tonight.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2004)

Skills fixed and Kevin is now in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 4, 2004)

posted Yuriko. I changed her equipment again so the list above is wrong. 
I'm not sure how massive a flak suit is, I imagined it as normal clothes with flak piece sewn in but I admit I have no idea. Anyway, remembering the first novels I'm pretty sure wearing it inside a mech would be suicide.
I still need to make a few updates, the Phoenix Hawk still needs a name and the pics are missing but since my own pc isn't online right now I have to see how to get those up. 

btw do any of you have a pic of the phoenix hawk?


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how massive a flak suit is, I imagined it as normal clothes with flak piece sewn in but I admit I have no idea. Anyway, remembering the first novels I'm pretty sure wearing it inside a mech would be suicide.




Indeed, wearing anything but a cooling vest inside a mech would be rather bad.   

The flak suit is not really ballistic cloth, but somewhat heavier (and more encumbering). While you get full movement with it, it has a +2 penalty on athletic skills and +1 penalty on physical skills.   

(Vest +0/+0; Jacket +1/+1; Pants +1/0) 




			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> btw do any of you have a pic of the phoenix hawk?




Like this?


----------



## Radiant (Apr 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Indeed, wearing anything but a cooling vest inside a mech would be rather bad.
> 
> The flak suit is not really ballistic cloth, but somewhat heavier (and more encumbering). While you get full movement with it, it has a +2 penalty on athletic skills and +1 penalty on physical skills.
> 
> ...




thanks, I will drop the thing then. Now I have absolutly no idea what to spent my money on  

nice one that. I have enough in Hybirid and Fighter form but I  don't have one in the mech form around.

oh and yes: then do we start????
*puppy eye stare*


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> nice one that. I have enough in Hybirid and Fighter form but I  don't have one in the mech form around.




Then take this!


----------



## Urbanmech (Apr 5, 2004)

*points at picture* Better watch out or the Harmony Gold Police will be after you Douane!    

Radiant, the Phoenix Hawk in mech form looks like a Veritech mecha from Robotech in its humanoid form.  Or just picture the old Transformer Jetfire.  Unfortunately you don't get cool head lasers like either of those two do, just communication antenna.


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

Or this!


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> oh and yes: then do we start????
> *puppy eye stare*




Damn!

I don't have a scan of that incredible comic page where Cobra Commander kicks an insufferable cute puppy away. 


Honestly, though, I had been looking at Wednesday.

Tomorrow for the final pieces to come together and another day for various preparations.


Folkert


----------



## shurai (Apr 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Like this?




_Shurai's jaw drops through his post, right through the bottom of enworld, cracks though the web layer, and finally thumps to a stop somewhere between TCP/IP and ARP traffic._

Oh my lord, that is the _coolest_ Battletech paining I have _ever_ seen!  One of the gripes I always had with FASA was their dog-ugly art.

But back to business:  Do we get all the gear we need to pilot our 'mech for free?  Like a neurohelmet, cooling vest, etc?  I made a few assumptions about some prices, feel free to correct me if needed:

Jake's Gear: (200 Cb)
2x Jumpsuit (both worn out, one of them patched in a few places, probably used to be green.  Or maybe brown.  It's hard to tell.)
1x Camouflage Fatigues (relatively wrinkled due to unuse, he still keeps 'em as a memento of his basic training).
75 Cb Automatic Pistol (Magnum)
12 Cb three clips of ammunition
4 Cb Micro Grenades (2)
8 Cb Knife
30 Cb Harmonica (Diatonic Major, an Hohner if the brand is still available in 3025)
10 Cb Basic Field Kit
10 Cb Basic Med Kit
51 Cb Life Junk (underpants, a book or two, VOX baseball cap, some audio recordings, a deck of playing cards, a dog-eared field battlemech identification manual, various other miscellany)

-S

PS - Didn't you say on an earlier post that we'd get 500 Cb for starting funds (precluding Wealth, of course)?  Did you change your mind?  Not complaining or anything, I'm just curious.

Edit: Modified equipment list based on Douane's clarifications.


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

shurai said:
			
		

> _Shurai's jaw drops through his post, right through the bottom of enworld, cracks though the web layer, and finally thumps to a stop somewhere between TCP/IP and ARP traffic._
> 
> Oh my lord, that is the _coolest_ Battletech paining I have _ever_ seen!  One of the gripes I always had with FASA was their dog-ugly art.





It is really great, ain't it? 

I came across that totally by chance someday while surfing around and saved it in my BT folder, just because of the great look.


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

> But back to business:  Do we get all the gear we need to pilot our 'mech for free?  Like a neurohelmet, cooling vest, etc?  I made a few assumptions about some prices, feel free to correct me if needed: [...]
> 
> PS - Didn't you say on an earlier post that we'd get 500 Cb for starting funds (precluding Wealth, of course)?  Did you change your mind?  Not complaining or anything, I'm just curious.





EEK! That which I have feared most has occured. (Because I know the rules too well, I didn't give enough information for those who don't share that knowledge and cut corners. Damn!  )


Regarding starting equipment and money:

Everyone starts with 200 Cb in equipment and 500 Cb in cash, with the various advantages increasing the corresponding amount: Wealth for starting money, Well-Equipped for starting equipment.

Cash can be spent to buy things only after the start of the game.


Standard Mechwarrior gear (cooling vest and neurohelmet) is free. At least that's the way I rule it.


Folkert


----------



## shurai (Apr 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> It is really great, ain't it?
> 
> I came across that totally by chance someday while surfing around and saved it in my BT folder, just because of the great look.




Mine don't have to be  pink does it?


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

shurai said:
			
		

> Douane-
> 
> Awesome, thanks.  They really seem to fit the character concept, too.  I didn't realize it until I read it, but I can totally imagine Jake going for week-long walks by himself out in the desert.  I'll work those new things into the character.  Where should we post the full workup?  In this thread?





*Shurai*,

Just wanted to ask concerning the Sixth Sense. You are okay with that?


I was really wrecking my brain trying to find something fitting for Jake and couldn't get any good idea.

Then I re-read your description and and an idea hit me: I somehow connected that bit about "wandering without an aim" to a native american "vision quest". 

So I searched around, found that "Sixth Sense" result on a 15 and knew I was onto something.

(The seven tries to get the fluff to sound right, however, were less amusing.  )


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

shurai said:
			
		

> Mine don't have to be  pink does it?




Ahem. No comment!


----------



## shurai (Apr 5, 2004)

Play that fun-kay music, phoe-nix!


----------



## doghead (Apr 5, 2004)

MW Equipment: 

A quick question. Are Vibro swords carried as House swords (for want of a better word) or only conventional ones?


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

shurai said:
			
		

> Am I reading the thread correctly when I notice that you've worked up a lot of this process yourself?  How much of what we're doing is stock MW rules?




*Shurai*,

stock MW 2nd Ed. stopped with the combinations.


The bonus skill points I give because with so few available no one spends precious points on SI or Career skills.

My system for rewarding high skill levels and the experience system I use I've adapted from MW 1st Ed.

My "lifepath system" I've adapted from MW 3rd and its supplements. (Mainly the ideas, though, because the skill system is incompatible with MW 2nd Ed.)


So, yes, the result we use here was cobbled together by me. (Grew slowly over the years.) 


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> MW Equipment:
> 
> A quick question. Are Vibro swords carried as House swords (for want of a better word) or only conventional ones?




*Doghead*,

vibro blades are more like dagger-sized, a little bit larger actually.

(There are only a select few who actually use [and have access to] Vibro-Swords, or rather Vibro-Katanas, and you don't want to meet them.  )

So the House swords are conventional weapons. (I guess due to traditions this is not likely to change, not even with Clans.)


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Apr 5, 2004)

Ignore my last post - brain not functioning properly.

The second number is for ammo? ie Autopistol 50 Cb _2Cb_ - so 20 Cb gets you 10 rounds.

I've taken Protocol/Military for the contract side of things, /Underworld for the seedy side and /House for his origins. Dropped SI/guitar and upped Pilot/mech to 3/3+. Let me know if any of this doesn't work.

Otherwise, I think that he is done. Will move him over to the rg thread.

the head of the dog


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

*Doghead*,

my apologies for the delay in answering these (from Hasic III):

1. My guess would be that Career/Mercenary and SI/Mercenary Laws cover the same ground, with Career probably being the broader skill of both. (After all it has to do something.  ) If you want spent the SI differently, perhaps the "standard" SI/Capellan Confederation History might be useful/fitting?

2. Protocol: Employers won't really work. They are a rather fickle (and varied) bunch.  (Perhaps exchanging it for the missing point of piloting?)


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

Oops,

too slow! 

Looks like you already took care of that. 


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> The second number is for ammo? ie Autopistol 50 Cb _2Cb_ - so 20 Cb gets you 10 rounds.




The second number is indeed for ammo, but not per round. ( "Damn! I can't afford to shoot you. So I have to use the sword!"  ) It pays for a full load, in case of the autopistol: 10 rounds.


----------



## doghead (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah - I took a punt. I assumed that most employers would be military. But it occured to me that the Corporations might also do alot of hiring. Let me know if P/Corporate would be better suited.

Poor Hasic is pretty utilitarian. Not much flavour there - probably because he has spent all of his adult life fighting, and trying to keep the mech in a condition to continue to do so. Worked out nicely.


----------



## doghead (Apr 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> The second number is indeed for ammo, but not per round. ( "Damn! I can't afford to shoot you. So I have to use the sword!"  ) It pays for a full load, in case of the autopistol: 10 rounds.




OK. How much for a couple of spare magazines?


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Protocol/military is your best choice. (Of course there are situations where it won't help you, for example officers of the Draconis Combine are Kuritas first and only thenn military men.)

My guess would be that planetary governments are the next big employer.

And for corporations it would be a pretty big step to actually hire BattleMechs. It's like a statement: "Either we are in trouble or we are about to cause trouble." Conventional troops usually do the trick for them.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> OK. How much for a couple of spare magazines?




Err ...

how about a magazine gets thrown in for every 10 rounds you buy?   


Folkert


----------



## shurai (Apr 5, 2004)

Douane-

I just realized you asked me if I was cool with Jake getting Sixth Sense, and I didn't really answer.  It sounds interesting to me . . . a sixth sense would definitely contribute to his wanderlust.  What are the in-game effects?

-S


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

The main in-game effect is that Jake becomes very difficult to surprise, but there other side-effects possible, some sort of 'hunches' (though only rarely).

Like I said it my original post I see it a bit akin to a 'vision quest', so perhaps Jake imagines hearing a voice or seeing something out of the corner of this eye or he suddely remembers something long forgotten.


Luckily for the GM, these "hunches" are anything but clear warnings. And remember what they did for poor Sylva. 


Folkert


----------



## Radiant (Apr 5, 2004)

> Radiant, the Phoenix Hawk in mech form looks like a Veritech mecha from Robotech in its humanoid form. Or just picture the old Transformer Jetfire. Unfortunately you don't get cool head lasers like either of those two do, just communication antenna.




hey you didn't think I picked it 'cause of it's armament did you?
I'm just a fan of the Macross Valkyries


----------



## doghead (Apr 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Err ...
> 
> how about a magazine gets thrown in for every 10 rounds you buy?
> 
> Folkert




Prepacked disposable magazines. Could work. But would only take them if they are biodegradable, ... and probably not them. Such a waste to just throw away a good mag to save having to spend 2 minutes reloading it.

How about 20 Cb for 2 spare mags, a shoulder holster with 2 magazine "pockets" and 30 rounds of ammo. Err ... to much?

OK. Protocol/military. Sorted I think.

the head of the dog.


----------



## shurai (Apr 5, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Prepacked disposable magazines. Could work. But would only take them if they are biodegradable, ... and probably not them. Such a waste to just throw away a good mag to save having to spend 2 minutes reloading it.
> 
> How about 20 Cb for 2 spare mags, a shoulder holster with 2 magazine "pockets" and 30 rounds of ammo. Err ... to much?




Why not just take the free clips, and assume that 'gun' means 'gun and everything you need to use it, like a holster and cleaning kit'.  If you really don't want to throw yours away, give them to me.  I'll melt them down and make tiny metal figurines out of them, and then spend hours and hours painting each one to look like a tiny fantasy warrior, and we can make them fight during the off-hours between missions.

-S


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> How about 20 Cb for 2 spare mags, a shoulder holster with 2 magazine "pockets" and 30 rounds of ammo. Err ... to much?




Seems to be a bit too high. How about 15 Cb and you got yourself that stuff, including a nice custom-made shoulder holster?


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

shurai said:
			
		

> Why not just take the free clips, and assume that 'gun' means 'gun and everything you need to use it, like a holster and cleaning kit'.  If you really don't want to throw yours away, give them to me.  I'll melt them down and make tiny metal figurines out of them, and then spend hours and hours painting each one to look like a tiny fantasy warrior, and we can make them fight during the off-hours between missions.
> 
> -S





Sacrilege!

Real Mechwarriors spend all of their free time and money on "Ale and Whores" (TM), of course. (Some things never change!) 


Folkert


----------



## Radiant (Apr 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Sacrilege!
> 
> Real Mechwarriors spend all of their free time and money on "Ale and Whores" (TM), of course. (Some things never change!)
> 
> ...




does Yuriko have to do that too?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Sacrilege!
> 
> Real Mechwarriors spend all of their free time and money on "Ale and Whores" (TM), of course. (Some things never change!)
> 
> ...



How about McKenzie? :\   Do they have cute male whores too?


----------



## Douane (Apr 6, 2004)

All genders available! 


(This just reminds me of a passage from the novel "Close Quarters" where some of the female pilots of the Caballeros are about to visit a strip joint for a special "Ladies Night" event.  )

Folkert


----------



## shurai (Apr 6, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Sacrilege!




I know, my heretical run-on sentences have irritated even the most liberal Grammartron Clerics.  Trust me, they're worse than the Harmony Gold Copyright Nazis.

-S


----------



## doghead (Apr 6, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Seems to be a bit too high. How about 15 Cb and you got yourself that stuff, including a nice custom-made shoulder holster?




Done. And 5Cb left over. Thanks.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 6, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Done. And 5Cb left over. Thanks.




wow, I even waster 50 Cb on clothes 'cause I didn't know what to spent them on.


----------



## Douane (Apr 6, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> wow, I even waster 50 Cb on clothes 'cause I didn't know what to spent them on.




Yeah, those real-silk kimonos just don't come cheap! 


(Just replying to your email!)


----------



## Douane (Apr 6, 2004)

*Shurai*,

could you please post Jake in the Rogues Gallery when you are finished with him?


Folkert


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2004)

Kevin has equipment and is ready to go.


----------



## doghead (Apr 6, 2004)

I've just been reading through the Locust varients on chaos march site. I'm hoping I can pick the brains of those who know what they are talking about.

Notes:
- The 3M (MedLas, 2xLRM-5) has only Armour Factor 16! Pass.
- The 1S (MedLas, 2xSRM-2) has Armour Factor 48.
- I can't see the difference between the 1-V and 1-E (MedLas, 2xMG). Both have the same weapons, armour and equipment according to this TRO. But the listed battle values differ significantly. 1V (356). 1E (484). 
- The 3V (2xMedLas, 2xMG) drops its armour to 58 in return for an additional Med Laser. With Dam5, the pair of Med Lasers gives this model a bit more clout.

OK. Here's the (somewhat disjointed) thinking. None of the varients carry anything with a decent punch at a distance. So, load up on short range stuff and get in fast and hit legs, behinds, etc as hard as possible from up close. The 1S is my prefered weapon combination (think Gundam missile salvos!), but Armour Factor 48 sounds fairly thin, even for a Locust. The 3V actually has a relatively good hitting power with the twin Med Lasers. To what extent would replacing the MG's with Anti Missile Systems be useful/possible? Or just stick with max armour (64), Med Laser and twin MGs (1V or 1E)?

Thanks.

the head of the dog


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2004)

Actually, the Locust 1E is not a medium and 2 machine Guns, the Locust 1E is a  pair of Medium Lasers, and a pair of Small Lasers, it has 94% of max possible armor for its size, and enough heat sinks to run at max speed and fire all weapons and still not build up heat at all.


----------



## doghead (Apr 6, 2004)

Thought as much. They just duplicated the 1V TRO for the 1E. 

2xMedLas, 2xSmallLas, Armour Factor 60 sounds like a fairly good mix. Max Dam 16 at range 3, max Dam 10 at range 9. The MedLas, 2xSRM-2, Armour Factor 48 gives me max Dam 13 at range 9.

In the PC game I used to jam the Locust up behind the Heavy Mechs and take out their legs with linked MGs. But then, the Computer pilots were kinda dumb. How likely am I going to be to get within 3 of the opponents do you think?

I'm starting to think the 1E is the go.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2004)

Personally, since you said its an antiquated mech thats been in the family for awhile, and most likely been repaired a good bit, had to have parts replaced, etc, I would see if Douane wouldn't let you replace the 2 small lasers with a medium they are the same weight, but if not, its not bad, the small lasers are useful since the locust is very good about doing end runs and sneaking in behind with its highspeed, so yea, you can definitely do it in a locust, but, its not worth it shooting them in the legs, it wont kill them, hamstring them yes, but not kill, most likely you'll hit them in the rear armor which is a lot lighter then the frontal armor.


----------



## doghead (Apr 6, 2004)

The three MedLas seems like a fairly obvious variant. Initially I thought it was a problem with mounting a 1 ton weapon on the arms - but the missile variants have 1-2 ton weapons mounted in those locations. Perhaps its a heat thing. Which is not good - I always overheated my mechs 

Cheers.


----------



## Urbanmech (Apr 6, 2004)

One thing to remember about regular machine guns is that they are absolute hell on infantry.  Each one has the capability to kill 24 infantry out in the open, or 12 if they have some cover.  As a scout mech you will probably run into infantry in your scouting duties.  Granted the LCT-1V has WAY too much machine gun ammo, but most 3025 mechs mount a full ton instead of the more realistic 1/2 ton.  The all laser LCT-1E variant is nice but don't forget about the usefulness of a good old minigun vs nonmech foes.


----------



## Douane (Apr 6, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> [...]
> - I can't see the difference between the 1-V and 1-E (MedLas, 2xMG). Both have the same weapons, armour and equipment according to this TRO. But the listed battle values differ significantly. 1V (356). 1E (484).




Ahem! 

See 180 posts ago!





Folkert


----------



## shurai (Apr 6, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> How likely am I going to be to get within 3 of the opponents do you think?




Remember that in this game (unlike the PC game) there's physical attacks like punches, kicks, charges, and the infamous Death From Above, and the damage they do is related to your weight.  Lingering for even a turn within range of a heavier mech's running distance can be disastrous for a Locust.  Also, thanks to torso-twisting and initiative vagaries, the chances of you getting many good shots on a target's rear at close range without exposing yourself to serious danger are slim.

But that's okay, because Locusts are quite good getting away quickly, and blasting heavies isn't their job.  : ]  What you're _really_ good for is being a forward observer for Kevin, our resident ballistics pilot, whose LRM and AC/10 can arc over the hills and trees to pummel your targets for you.

Unfortunately, my Warhammer can't do any of that stuff, since I don't have any indirect-fire weapons.  I sense lots of time spent chasing after our faster team members in my future.  : ]

-S

PS - Douane, Jake is posted in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Douane (Apr 6, 2004)

*Shurai*,

thanks for posting Jake!


Folkert


----------



## Radiant (Apr 6, 2004)

well if someone plans to go behind enemy mechs we shouldn't forget that we pack a lot of speed so some uf us should be able to do it. And lets be honest, we don't stand a chance against an equal number of heavier mechs, so either we take them out one by one or we're toast.
Ok there's that Warhammer hidden up shurai's sleeve...
Still since we are not in the time of the clans or any of those Mechwarrior cames there Mechs come cheaper by the dozen we probably have to worry a lot more about other kinds of troops than we'd like.


----------



## shurai (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh yeah, I agree Radiant . . . tonnage is power, more or less.  But we're actually not that lightweight, if you think about it.  The Locust is the only 'mech under 40 tons, unless, uh . . .

A Phoenix Hawk LAM, a Locust, a Centurion, a Wolverine, a Warhammer, and a . . . what am I missing?

-S


----------



## Douane (Apr 6, 2004)

*Shurai*,

the sixth is Mckenzie's Wolfhound.


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2004)

The last mech is my Wolfhound, a 35 tonner with armor and firepower up to par for a medium, at 6/9 its as fast as a light that size should be anyway.


----------



## Douane (Apr 6, 2004)

*Everyone*,

thanks for posting your character!

I will go over them tonight/tomorrow and post any last questions/requests.


After that, there's only the mandatory assignment of House drinks  , then we are good to go.


I'm looking at Thursday for the launch. 


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Apr 7, 2004)

OK. In the absence of knowing any better - 1V. I prefer guns that make a lot of Noise anyway. 

I'll let Kevin do my shooting for me  .


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 7, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> I'll let Kevin do my shooting for me  .




You got yourself a deal there.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello.

I was looking over the ooc threads and noticed that this one still said recruiting. Now I have no experience with mechwarrior and at this many pages it's doubtful you're still recruiting. But I figured I had to ask. Who can give up the chance to play big mechs with even bigger guns  .

So, got room for a newb?


----------



## Douane (Apr 7, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> OK. In the absence of knowing any better - 1V. I prefer guns that make a lot of Noise anyway.
> 
> I'll let Kevin do my shooting for me  .





*Doghead*,

sorry, I had meant to weigh in on this, but falling asleep on my TRO didn't really help.

Urbanmech, Radiant and Shurai bring up some good points:
While Mechs are indeed the king of the battlefield, they are also incredible expensive to maintain, so people are looking for alternatives. Panzers might be useful in the open, but cities and wooded areas are prime territory for infantry.
MGs are the premiere Infantry killers of their (this) day. And while they don't have the greater range and require you to get up close to the target, within such areas this usuall constitutes no problem, because when you can see them, you are already close enough to shoot.

Heat almost never constitutes a problem for a locust, not even in a desert setting or in a vacuum.

As for getting close with the heavies, just don't overdo it.  The accepted doctrine of Mechcombat is to go the for heaviest mechs first, because they carry the greatest firepower, ignoring the lighter outriders or let your own lights deal with them. Now if that light does too much damage, many mechwarriors will (however reluctantly) disengage their primary target to "squash the gnat". The might work good for you if your own ally gets some good shots in on the distracted enemy, but if he manages to get few good shots in on your locust ... 

Now if you want some more firepower (very understandable), you might want to consider the 3V. Doubling you medium punch (at the effective cost of 8 points of armor) and keeping the MGs with enough ammo (50 each), this puts you a touch above other recons.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 7, 2004)

*Drakknyte32*,

everyone is welcome here, oldtimer or newcomer! (Provided that he/she has the patience to put up with me.  )

And, yes, we are still recruiting! 

[Just a word of warning, though: The game will not primarily focus on mech-to-mech combat.]


So, if you would like to give it a try,  you are more than welcome!

Folkert


P.S.: PC creation rules are on the first page, post 5 ff. Email me with any questions or post them here.


----------



## doghead (Apr 7, 2004)

doghead powered up his MechHanger application (all 116k of it) and came up with this.

Armour (as per LCT-1V): H/8, CT/10, CT(R)-2, LT/RT-8, LT/RT(R)-2, LA/RA-4, LL/RL-8.
Weapons: Medium Laser-RA, Medium Laser-LA, MG-CT + Ammo (100).

If I can have it, I'll take it. If it an invalid design, its the applications fault. 
If I can't, I'll take the 1V: Armour 64, Medium Laser and twin MG's. 

Its just a gut feeling, but I want the full wack of armour.

Callsign: _Rain_
Mech: Locust LCT-??  _god gave a turtle_


----------



## Douane (Apr 7, 2004)

*Doghead*,

these I can offer to you:

(based on Locust-1V): Medium Laser CT, Medium Laser LA, MG RA, (100) MG Ammo CT, armor 64

(based on Locust-3V): Medium Laser CT, Medium Laser CT, MG RA, (100) MG Ammo RT, armor 64


I think that the first version would be preferrable, because it doesn't store the Ammo all on its own in the RT, just begging for one critical hit that explodes them. 


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Apr 7, 2004)

Variant one. A raggeddy patchwork of a thing - all different coloured panels and pieces. It sounds perfect.

Thanks for all your patience.


----------



## Douane (Apr 7, 2004)

*Doghead*,

glad you like it! 

(I think this is the best way for a non-stock alternative: Starting out with a stock locust who probably suffered heavy damage at some time and its respective owner/pilot decided to rebuild him a bit differently.)


Folkert


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 8, 2004)

Yay! I'm in  . 

Here's what I have in mind for a character. I tried to come up with something that will let me roleplay well despite my lack of knowledge.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sometimes extrordinary things happen to ordinary people. This was the case for Alexander Hill.

Alex was a son of the Mayor in a small colony city. He was the second son and thus had no responsibilities. The city had very little of interest and Alex was too young to work so he spent much of his time bored and wandering around the countryside.

On one of his wanderings he came across a hidden cave. When he explored the cave he found something that would change his life forever. The cave was actually a secret research and construction lab for mechs. It had long since been abandoned but there was still a lot of stuff to see, including an almost fully functional assault mech and the central computers records.

Alex kept the lab a secret and began to visit it in all his spare time (and he had a lot). He spent hours upon hours reading the computer's records and from them he learned a lot about the construction and upkeep of various mechs. With the knowledge gained from the computer and hours of trial and error he managed to repair the mech and bring it back online. 

Alex continued to work on the mech and while he did he practiced with it. Between spending countless hours fiddling with the mech's controls and even longer playing the computers full-sensory training sims he learned how to be a mech pilot.

That happened years ago and since then Alex has only continued his training and practice. Now he's a young adult and is ready to take his mech out into the world and become a famous warrior. He spent his life's fortune buying a ticket onto a dropship and headed out to space, dreaming of the wealth and glory that would soon be his.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

There we go. The character is almost the exact opposite of most of your characters but that should just make things more interesting. He's young, naive, and optimistic. And he rides a big mech.

I think I understand the character creation rules. I'm going to try and make my character in a minute with a C3 setup. Suggestions are always welcome of course.

The mechs, on the other hand, I am completly lost at. All those numbers and words look like greek to me. If someone could give me a hand finding a good mech I would be greatful. I'm thinking an assault mech with good firepower and insane armor but not much else. If that is a bad combination for a new player than I'm open to other ideas.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 8, 2004)

I take it back, I don't know how to build a character. Here's what I came up with. Advice is desperately sought  .

Built with the C3 point arrangement (24 attribut, 20 skill, 1 advantage, Assault mech)

Build 2
Reflexes 5
Intuition 5
learning 5
Charisma 2

Athletic 11
Physical 8
Mental 8
Social 11

Technician(Mech) 3
Gunnery 2
Pilot 2
Computer 3

Extra Edge


----------



## Douane (Apr 8, 2004)

*Everyone*,

here's something I'd like you to ponder on (and give me a little feedback  ):


Obviously, the Fourth Succession War is the "Big One" for a 3025 BT setting. No more small-time raids, no more shifting the whole front around to prepare for an invasion of a single world, no more flea-bites.

There is simply no way around it. (Not that I'd want to!  )


But how to appoach it? What would you prefer?

1. Starting earlier (say the mid-twenties) with the war looming on the horizon? (Or rather 'not looming' [at least not for the PCs], since nobody really anticipated anything on this scale, even those aware of the upcoming union of LC and FS.) 
This 'era' has something of a calm and settled atmosphere, with all the Successor States maintaining (mostly) stable borders. [There is still a planet changing hands here and there, but this is a rare occurence.]

2. Or start with the war as the catalyst changing the face (and nature) of the Inner Sphere? The aftermath of the war sees a far more chaotic state of affairs for all the Successor States without exception. (The FWL is least affected by the war, but their inner turmoil hasn't lessened yet.) [Of course all of this greatly increases the need for mercenaries.  ]

3. Else?



Tying into this, the next question:

1. Would you rather have a longer period dedicated to the formation of 'your' mercenary unit, ie. trying to fill the ranks, getting to know each other [PCs and NPCs] (perhaps even forming friendships  ) and competing for contracts with other potential units (fair or unfair) ?

2. Or you would you rather have everyone thrown together (as in 'recruited'), provided a contract/mission by your 'organizer' and start from there?

3. Else?



Opinions, please! 

Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 8, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> I take it back, I don't know how to build a character. Here's what I came up with. Advice is desperately sought  .
> 
> Built with the C3 point arrangement (24 attribut, 20 skill, 1 advantage, Assault mech)
> 
> ...





Hi Drakknyte32!

Mechanics-wise the PC is perfectly allright.  (Except that you still have 2 skill points left.)


There is but one problem with him: He's not really good at what he does. (But that's the price for an Assault mech with this system.)

I'd suggest taking a slightly different route (While you would end up with lower tech skills, it includes some other useful skills.) 

Gunnery/mech 2
Piloting/mech 2
Small arms 1
Unarmed Combat 2
Survival 1
Technician/Mech 3
Computer 2


I would also consider lowering LRN by 1 for another point on REFL. While this would unfortunately lower your tech skill once again, but it would bring your piloting and gunnery skills to Inner Sphere standards. (At least for 'green' troops.  )


As for choosing a mech, one time-honored method (No Joke!) is to look at the pictures and take the one you like.

A listing of available mechs (including pictures) can be found here.


One warning: Some of the mechs listed don't really exist in my BT universe. (They were later added because others [which I liked far better] had to be pulled for legal reasons.)

From the Assault class these include:

Thug, Shogun, Annihilator, Imp, King Crab. (Though if you really take a fancy to one of them, I think we can work something out.  )


Absolutely unavailable are the Marauder II and the Banshee 3S.


Hope this helps a bit!

Folkert


----------



## shurai (Apr 8, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> As for choosing a mech, one time-honored method (No Joke!) is to look at the pictures and take the one you like.




That's how I picked mine.  : ]

Douane, on the questions you posed earlier today:

I'm not sure which I like the best in terms of time period, but I do think it would be more interesting if we could form our own mercenary squad at some point, either sooner or later.  If, that is, it turns out that we have enough of what a mercenary company needs to be independent (and I suspect we do).  In the beginning it might be easier for you to organize it so we're all contracted by the same employer at the same time.

-S


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 8, 2004)

Time honored tradition or no, I still like to know what exactly I'm piloting.

If someone could explain more to me about mechs in the game I'd appreciate it. Some of my main questions.

What is a ppc? I see them on a lot of mechs but I don't know what they are.
How does armor work? I was hoping I could get a mech with heavy enough armor that I could just kind of walk around and laugh at others puny attempts to harm me. Then I realized I have no idea if even an assault could stand up long to concentrated firepower.
How do weapon ranges/speed work? I assume my mech is going to be slow and thus need long range weapons but I don't know how either work.
How does ammunition and missiles work? I read something about missiles doing damage according to number in a volley but otherwise I'm lost.
How much does ammo cost? Do you have to be really careful and conserve ammo in battle?

A not mech related question. How do characters grow? do we gain levels? attribute points? what?

regarding skills. I kind of saw my character as self taught so some skills would be different from what you posted. Here's some more ideas
Unarmed combat would be 1 at most. He's never had to get in a real fight so he's kind of lost in that area.
Tech could be at 2. He knows how to fix a mech but mostly from old records and trial and error.
Gunnery could be at 3. He's spent a lot of time in a realistic simulation, he has plenty of practice with his mech's guns.
Survival works. He's spent days at a time wandering around the wasteland.
Small arms doesn't work but I'm trying to come up with a reason to make it work. maybe a different part of the sim or a firing range with equipment in the lab.
Computers could be at 1. They're pretty much all there is to do on the planet but he has become more and more preoccupied with the mech.
Not sure about other skills. What do you think a colonist on a barely habitable planet would know?

Could any of the above skills replace the ones you posted or are those some sort of skill set? It looks kind of like the ones on the first page. He would probably lean more towards mech combat than mental abilities. Unless we need someone with more mental abilities, In which case I'll try to make my character with them. 

I'd like to keep the assault mech but if I need to get a heavy instead than so be it. Or perhaps a plane.

I'll up my Refl to 6 next time I write up my character


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 8, 2004)

Erm, Shurai, its already been decided that we are indeed mercs, and that we are in the 3025 Era, but the year needs to be about 3028 or so to grant some of us our mechs.

As far as a mech for Draknyte, considering the description he gave, I would heavily suggest a Starleague-Era mech but there are a few drawbacks, like the fact that they would not be able to reproduce more ammo for certain weapons, like the Gauss rifle if you went with a Highlander which I still think would be a good choice for a mech, although after you ran out of ammo we would have to tear out the Gauss rifle and replace it with an AC 20, could make for a good character hook.

Other Suggestions would be an Atlas AS-7D, if you have to take an assault and your skills aren't up to that of a normal assault pilot (3,3) or so, then having the biggest meanest mech in existance can't hurt.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay I rearranged my skills so they fit the character slightly better. I think this works.

Gunnery/mech 3
Piloting/mech 2
Small arms 2
Unarmed Combat 1
Survival 1
Technician/Mech 2
Computer 2

And I rearranged my attributes a little so I should actually be able to hit in combat.

Build 2
Reflexes 6
Intuition 5
learning 4
Charisma 2

Athletic 10
Physical 7
Mental 9
Social 11

again suggestions are welcome for both of the above.

I've looked over the assault mechs and with what little I've gleaned about what each part does, and how cool the mech looks of course. The following are mechs I think I'd like, roughly in order of desire.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marauder II MAD-4A
Of course the one you said was completely off limits had to be the one I wanted the most  . The picture and design are just too cool.

King Crab KGC-0000
Another one that's not allowed but fits what I had in mind very well. The armor and weapon layout really attracted me and the design is pretty nice as well.

Atlas AS7-D
I don't really like the weapon loadout or design but the insane armor was just what I had in mind. I don't like this armor as much as the Crab's though.

Thug THG-10E
Yet another one that is not allowed. I really like the weapon layout and design.

BattleMaster BLR-1D
Another cool design and the weapon loadout is nice. I think I really want a ppc  . The armor is sufficient, if not as high as I had hoped.

Goliath GOL-1H
Unusual, but not bad, design. Well set out for long range attacks as well.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well there you have it. Every assault mech I wanted, and I have to choose one. Decisions decisions. :\ 

I guess I'll go with the Atlas. High armor was a priority and it has plenty of that, the weapons are also very powerful.

Of course if you decide I should have a marauder or crab instead I won't complain  

I don't want to finalize it until I know a bit more though. Especially on how weapons, attacks, and armor work in the game. It would also be nice to know how heat works, and ammo cost. I also want to know if I can personalize my mech and if I can, how. Sorry for all the questions but I don't want to choose a crappy mech just because I don't understand the rules.


Finally, can you roll on the life events table for me. 2 2d10 and I'll use both my extra edges. That should help me define my character.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 8, 2004)

Erm, Drak, how much do you actually know about Battletech?

Lets see, I'll start on Ammo, as you fire any non-energy weapon, you use up its ammo.  As you use up the ammo, you have less remaining in your battlemech, you can only fire a given ammo dependent weapon X times, where x is the amount of ammo.  There are tradeoffs, ammo weapons run cooler then energy weapons, but they can also run out, they also tend to weigh more then energy weapons, but that is balanced by the fact that depending on the weapon, they do more damage.  Being as we are mercs, we have no one to rely on to purchase supplies except ourselves, that means that every round of ammo you fire costs money to replace, and this is not chump change I am talking about.

Weapons Damage, well, each weapon does a certain amount of damage every time it hits, based on what weapon it is, this number never changes.  An Autocannon 20 does twenty damage no matter what when it hits its target, a medium laser does 5 damage, etc.  To hit a target, Duoane will roll 2D6, and then compare it to your Gunnery skill, which is currently 4+ with your latest incarnation of the character.  If the roll  of the dice meets or exceeds your Gunnery skill you hit. Specific things like cover, distance to target, how hot you are, how fast you are moving, how fast he is moving, all of these things modify the target number for your gunnery roll.  So if your standing still, but the target is running up to you, depending on how fast he is moving and how far away he is, your target number might be 8 or higher.

Armor, armor is simple, a mech has a given amount of armor based on what type it is.  The mech is divided up into sections, Head, R. Arm, L. Arm, R. Leg, L. Leg, Center Torso, L. Torso, R. Torso, and Center Torso Rear, L Torso Rear, and R Torso Rear.  Each section has x armor which is distributed based on the mech.  The Armor soaks up the damage from weapons hits until its destroyed, at which point the mech internal structure starts getting beaten up.  While the internal structure is getting pounded, your mechs weapons that are stored in that section could be damaged by hits as well and stop functioning.  Every mech has an amount of internal structure, and once the internal structure for a given part of the mech is destroyed, that part of the mech is gone, so an armor destroyed like that would fall off and stop working, a destroyed leg would mean that the mech is lying on the ground and Can't get up, a destroyed Head kills the pilot, and a destroyed Center Torso destroys the mech.  After a section is destroyed any further damage to it transfers inward from the arms to the side torsos, from the side torsos to the center torso.

Heat, a mech is run by a fusion reactor, so naturally it can get hot, most actions a mech takes produce heat.  Walking your mech produces a little bit, running it produces a bit more then walking it, firing jumpjets, if a mech has them, and almost no assaults do, produces an amount of heat proportional to how far you are jumping.  Firing weapons produces heat based on which weapon it is, the larger the weapon, the more heat, Energy weapons produce more then Ballistics, etc.  Firing a medium laser for example is 3 heat, Firing an AC20 produces 7, but thats because it is soo big.  Well, I have told  you how to build heat, now I will tell you how to get rid of it.  A mech comes with things to dissipate heat, called heatsinks, these heatsinks dissipate a certain amount of heat per turn, based on how many a given mech has.  An Atlas for instance has 20 heatsinks, and sinks 20 points of heat a turn.

Final note, if you get too hot due to constant firing of your weapons or having heatsinks destroyed, your mechs speed will slow down the hotter you get, also, its possible to shut your mech down making it immobile until your safety system says its ok to start the mech again, lastly, if you get too hot, your mech;s ammunition could pottentially explode, almost certainly crippling if not out right destroying the mech.  So long as you show some restraint in firing the Atlas's weapons it should not be a problem.  For example, your atlas could run and fire all of its short range weapons and not gain any net heat after your heat sinks cut in, or if firing at long range, only your LRM 20 would be worth firing since the other weapons are short range, and the LRM 20 will never, never, over heat you.  Just use common sense and its fine.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 8, 2004)

So, Duoane, are we still planning on getting started tomorrow, or is that on hold because of Drakk?  I am really wanting this thing to get off the ground, I really think it'll be lotsa fun, but I would suggest you put up a closed sign as far as rcruiting at this point, we seem a bit over full at 7.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 8, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So, Duoane, are we still planning on getting started tomorrow, or is that on hold because of Drakk?  I am really wanting this thing to get off the ground, I really think it'll be lotsa fun, but I would suggest you put up a closed sign as far as rcruiting at this point, we seem a bit over full at 7.




the lady has a point there 
 

@Drakknyte32: One really  important thing in Battletech ist that you can NEVER laugh then someone attempts to harm your mech regardless how much armor you have. First there is the chance of a critical hit in the torso or the good old head shot.You won't like either. And second as Shalimar explained armor is not used to roll a save or such but reduced layer by layer each time you get hit. And like ammo you will have to pay to replace it. 
Just in case no one explained the ppc to you yet if I get it transelted into english correctly it should be called particle projector cannon. As far as I remember the most powerfull of the energy weapons but a real pain then it comes to heat.


----------



## Douane (Apr 8, 2004)

*Shalimar + Radiant*,

thanks for taking over while I caught a good nap!    [ Especially with that extra-long basic BT post which saves me a good amount of time.  ]


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 8, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So, Duoane, are we still planning on getting started tomorrow, or is that on hold because of Drakk?





Yes, that's still my intent. 

(I see no difficulties introducing Drakknyte32 a tiny bit later and I kinda promised the date.    )

However, in order to do so, I would like some more input on my questions in post #276. Pretty please?





			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> [...] but the year needs to be about 3028 or so to grant some of us our mechs.



Don't worry, this would be taken care of. Otherwise I wouldn't have offered the option.



Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 8, 2004)

*Drakknyte32*,

could you please email me? (I can't access your email here!)


Thanks!

Folkert


----------



## doghead (Apr 8, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> There we go. The character is almost the exact opposite of most of your characters but that should just make things more interesting. He's young, naive, and optimistic. [colour=dark orange]And he rides a big mech.[/color]




   

"This is a wind-up right. You're not seriously suggesting recruiting a pilot whose sole experience is on simulators?"

"He has an Atlas."

"Ah. Right. Find him a bunk."

Earlier it was mentioned that Hasic can act as spotter and targeter for Kevin's mech. I haven't got that much experience with the game, but it sounds like some more of this might be a good idea. I think that both the Auto Cannon (AC) and Long Range Missiles (LRM) can fire indirectly. Which means that if _I_ can see it, _you_ can hit it even if you can't see it cos you're further back, behind cover etc (assuming that you are in range). Given we have a few light fast mechs, this could give you alot of shooting options without putting yourself up front. Which, if Alexander has never been there, he probably wouldn't want to starting there. An Atlas is going to be the centre of any party.

Douane, will get onto your questions asap.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 8, 2004)

And I have no experience with Battletech unfortunately. I joined this game so I could learn how to use a new system (and because I wanted to ride a big mech  )

So getting hit is bad regardless of armor, an atlas can just survive a little longer. Which means I should probably focus on long range firepower instead of armor. I'm perfectly fine being the mobile artillary of the group.

Ammo is limited, and costs a lot of money. Beam weapons make a lot of heat, so they can't be fired as often. I'll want long range, indirect fire weapons mostly but I'll need something close ranged in case they get up close and personal.

That just leaves a couple more questions. Does a ppc do indirect fire? And how do I customize my mech.


----------



## Douane (Apr 8, 2004)

*Drakknyte32*,

got it. Thanks! 

Better take the address down before some crawler gets it. 


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 8, 2004)

Just a small clarification:

I will make the King Crab or the Thug availalbe, if you want one of them.

(The Marauder II won't work, because it's not only a recent design but also exclusive property of one mercenary group that guards its secrets rather jealously.)


As for indirect fire, that only works with LRM (Long-Range Missiles). 


Customizing, eh? You just hit one of the peculiar spots of BT 3025.  

Mechs are rarely customized, because they come off automated assembly lines which make use of technology that is no longer understood by current science. Thus almost everyone uses stock designs. Most existent rebuilds are the result of extensive battle damage.


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 8, 2004)

I'd rather go with us being in the middle of the 4th Succession war and it heating up around us,  I think that would give us the biggest opportunity.

As far as the other, I'd rather have us recruited and then thrown together on a mission a couple days later, we could use the time spent in transit to get to know each other and to get organized, figure out lance assignments, whos in charge of what, etc.  All part of the Drama, it would also be interesting to have to learn about what everyone else's specialties are and exactly what they pilot enroute to a fight.  I imagine I'll get quite a few questions about the Wolfhound, seeing as how its one of the first few to roll of the factory line, and most likely no one has ever seen one.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

Douane, in response to your questions I'd prefer to go 2 for the first question (that means during the war right?) and 1 for the second.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 8, 2004)

I'd suggest against going King Crab, its very ammo Dependent, while it has awesome damage potential in the 2 AC20s, it has 10 shots between them, meaning you are gonna run out damn fast and then you'll be pretty useless.  It does haave an LRM system, but again, limited ammo, leaving you with a Large laser once you run out of ammo, even my wolfhound has a large laser.

The Idea behind assault mechs is that they lead the charge, they soak up the damage and punch the hole in the enemy lines to let the smaller mechs through.  If your going assault, your gonna be the main target of the opponents regardless, so you might as well set yourself up for that.  My best suggestion would be to go with the Atlas or to go with the Star League Highlander.  You could see if Duoane wouldn't let you switch he Gauss rifle for an AC20 (with triple ammo) considering that you said you spent time repairing the mech, it would make sense that in a major repair job that you would replace parts you can no longer get with something equivalent.  The Highlander is a very rare assault in that it actually has Jump jets, something no one would expect, they also make the Highlander much faster over rough terrain.


----------



## shurai (Apr 8, 2004)

*About Indirect Fire*
I believe only autocannon and missiles can do indirect fire; energy weapons like PPCs and Lasers obviously can't do that (because you can't make a laser bend over a hill, you see).  The other good reason to use indirect fire is that you get to use your forward observer's range for to-hit purposes, which is quite nice because it can make you _much_ more likely to hit.

*About PPCs*
You're right, Radiant, it's Particle Projector Cannon.  They work by using a mech's fusion reactor's electrical output to energize particles into ions and then electrostatically firing them out of a tube-shaped chamber.  PPCs are kind of an extreme weapon:  They deal a massive amount of damage, have a long effective range, and can operate indefinitely.  But they do have a minimum range, so you have to get lucky if you want to hit at point-blank distance.  They also have a teensy-weensy little heat problem . . . okay actually they run hotter than any other weapon in the game.  For instance I can only fire my Warhammer's two PPCs and run around at full speed for two turns before I start to feel the effects, and if I go for more than four or five I'm risking a shutdown or worse.

*About Missiles*
Missiles come in two (common) flavors:  Long-Range and Short-Range.  The only thing that hits further away than an LRM salvo is the AC/2, the lightest class of autocannon.  With both LRMs and SRMs, once you determine that you've hit your target, you make an unmodified roll of 2D6 and consult a chart to determine how many missiles hit (the mean and median is just over half that fired; for example  with an LRM-20 you're probably going to get about 12 missiles hitting the target on average).

With LRMs, you get one point of damage per missile, with SRMs you get two.  To save time, LRM damage is broken into 5-point 'clusters' (and a 'leftovers' cluster), with each cluster being applied to the target as a single hit.  Each SRM that hits is resolved like a single hit.  This means that with missiles, the chances are good that your target will take damage all over the mech, instead of concentrated in one place like a laser or autocannon blast.

Once the armor is lost in a location, each hit is a chance to cause critical damage (like shorting out a weapon, blowing up ammunition, breaking the elbow joint, etc).  Since each missile (or cluster of missiles in the case of the LRM) is a separate chance at achieving critical damage in the target, missiles are useful to finish off a target that's already got the 'juicy insides' exposed.

*More on Mech Combat*
Your piloting skill doesn't have a direct effect on combat; I don't know why not, but it's probably because mechs are so large (they can be upwards of forty feet tall) and their weapons so fast (lasers after all are speed-of-light) that dodging isn't really possible.  Piloting skill is instead used for avoiding falls (say, when your mech takes a lot of damage in one turn, or gets pushed, or kicked, or has one of its hips give out), and also I believe for making physical attacks like punching, kicking, charging, etc.  Since damage for physical attacks is calibrated by weight, having a heavy mech means you can really dish out the punishment (presuming you can catch anyone faster than you).

Just as an explanation, the game is played on hexes and moving forward or backward one hex or turning your mech's facing by one hex-side costs a single movement point.  Changing elevation and stomping through the woods, etc, costs more movement points.  This means that my Warhammer, if running (6 MP) can move at most six hexes in a turn, and that if I want to turn 180 degrees and run the other way, I can only move about three hexes total.

Other than that, it's all about the standard military ideas about tank combat:  Who's got the best position, who can concentrate their fire most effectively, who can screen well, and who can set the best ambush.

Oh yeah, real quick, you can't target a specific location on the 'mech unless the 'mech is shutdown, and even then it's really hard to hit the head.

-S

Shalimar-

Sorry, I think I misspoke myself . . . I meant that I'd rather try to start up our own independently-operating mercenary company, where we sort of offer our services as a group, rather than each of us sort of contracting individually withour employer.

But I think it's perfectly okay if our first job together is through some employer whose hired each of us individually, though.  Makes slamming us together more convenient for Douane after all.  : ]


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 8, 2004)

Shurai,

I actually meant we were hired by someone putting together a mercenary unit, or someone looking to expand their merc unit.  I doubt any employer would take the time to higher pilots individually, because they would not be effective, an employer would want an organized force that is capable of teamwork.  That or they would be hiring the mercs for the longterm, turning them into house troops, negating them being mercs.


----------



## shurai (Apr 8, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I doubt any employer would take the time to higher pilots individually, because they would not be effective, an employer would want an organized force that is capable of teamwork.




Ohh, now I see.  Yeah I agree with you in that case; I guess what I was really after was a degree of leadership; where we as the Player Characters are sort of in charge of our own cohesive unit.


----------



## Urbanmech (Apr 8, 2004)

I like option number 2 from the first set of choices Douane.  Having the 4th Succession War start gives us a lot of potential for jobs.  Depending on who hires us there are a wide variety of missions we can undertake.

I'd rather we start slowly rather than be thrown together, but since it is Thursday I'm sure you already have a plan.

Switching topics to assault mechs, one of my favorite mechs is the Stalker.  Very nice weapons load-out for both fire support and close range brawling.  2 LRM 10's, 2 Large Lasers, 4 Medium Lasers, 2 SRM 6's and 20 heat sinks.  The Atlas is nice but it really only has one weapon with a range over 270 meters (9 hexes).  Too bad Douane prohibited the Banshee 3S, it is a pretty rocking assault mech.

I don't know that selecting an assault mech to do indirect fire support is the best idea.  None of the assualt mechs pack as many missles as an Archer.  Most of the designs do much better at just blowing away what ever comes into their line of fire.  

One thing to remember Drakknyte is that just because you have all your weapons doesn't mean you have to fire them every round.  One of the things you will learn as you get the hang of the system is that a lot of 3025 mechs are designed with a 'heat curve' in mind.  At such and such a range I fire my PPC, when they get closer I switch to using my Medium Lasers and SRM 6's.  Not many 3025 mechs can fire every weapon (alpha strike) every turn and keep functioning for long.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 8, 2004)

My two cents about the whole who are we and then are we thing.

I have no idea what you planned so that's pretty hard to say. 
All depends if this is about us getting thrown into some huge war thing or smaller fights... (like those first Gray Death novels there a few mechs where the most dangrous force on a whole continent).
So what I guess what I want to say is: I have no idea.

@Drakknyte32: One thing you should consider between all the rule stuff is that Doune said that it will still mostly be a roleplaying game. Not sure if it was in a post or an email but I think he also mentioned that he will often handle battles more story and rpg like than sticking to the letters of the tabletop. I highly doubt we have to think about hexes. That would be a real mood killer anyway.
Guess what I want to say is since Doune stated that no one has to know the rules to play and that Battletech is one of the most diffucult tabletop systems I know my bet is that we won't have to worry too much about exact details.

Another word abpout ppcs and energy weapons in generaL:
I think they rule especialy for mercs and in the rpg there you can ammuntion problems far more often than in the tabletop. And having a punch like a ppc that never runs out of ammo is worth a lot.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 8, 2004)

Alright thanks for your help everyone. I think I understand more of the game now.

On note about my mech. I found it in an old, abondoned mech research facility. I didn't think it would be just any mech. Actually I had hoped the mech would be unique, it would heve made the character pretty interesting for a wet behind the ears kid to have a never before seen super mech. Very anime like  .

For that reason I'm leaning towards getting the thug right now. Since it's not commonly available it will work for a unique mech. 

I'm also thinking about the battlemaster 1D or 1G. Not unique but I like the weapon lineup on them a little more. A PPC for long range and a set of medium lasers for mid-long range. It can do a lot of damage and doesn't rely on ammunition so much.

If you do let me have a customized mech then I'd get the best of both worlds. A battlemaster without it's MG, SRM, or two Med. Lasers but with an extra PPC and a pair of double heat sinks. Good long and mid range firepower and heavily customized so at least somewhat unique in a world of stock mechs. If you really don't want me to then I guess I'll go with the thug.

I know you said that mech combat won't be a major part of the game but A mech helps define the character still. People just think of you differently if you pilot an atlas


----------



## Douane (Apr 8, 2004)

Darkknyte,

I'm just working on an Email with some more of BT info (including weapon data) so you can judge the mechs a bit better.


As for the Thug, it's not "not commonly available", it is almost totally unknown in the Inner Sphere by now. A mech of the Star League, its production facilities were totally destroyed and they went out of service hundreds of years ago. So, it is a kind of "unique mech". 


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 9, 2004)

The bitter truth:

Sorry, folks, but I have to delay the start a bit. 


With a sick GF "on my hands" (whom I have to drive to her parents this morning) my time to work on the opening has been cut short. This is also the reason why I made myself a bit scarce on the boards these past two days. 

It is now 2.30 AM over here and I will start the game this evening (and this is not just "kind of a promise").


My apologies for the disappointment, but, believe me, I would have liked things to go differently, too.


Folkert


----------



## shurai (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, shoot.  I hope your girlfriend gets well soon; take all the time you need to be there for her.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 9, 2004)

I second shurai's sentiments on your soul-sibling (try saying that 5 times fast)

I decided to rearrange my character to stick better with the anime feel. A shy, kinda weak kid that is insanely good in his mech, but not much good at anything else. This is what I got.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
D5 (21 stats, 16 skills, 3 advantages)

Build 1
Reflexes 6
Intuition 6
Learning 1
Charisma 1

Athletic (11)
Physical (6)
Mental (11)
Social (11)

Skills (MechWarrior Package, remaining 3 points boost gunnery up to 3)
Gunnery 3 (3+)
Pilot 2 (4+)
Small arms 2 (4+)
Unarmed 2 (9+)
Leadership 1 (10+)
Survival 1 (
Technician (Mech) 1

Advantage: Natural Aptitude (Gunnery)

Background with one difference.
when he started to use the mech he took to it like a fish out of water. He could move it like it was a second skin and could hit almost anything with the weapons. After years of practice he only got better at it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Can someone tell me if this is munchkin? No, seriosly, is it munchkin? I'm not used to creating characters so I'm not sure if this is unfairly overpowered. Or if that would be a good thing.

For a mech I'm going with the Thug. I've got a mech that nobody has ever seen before and it's an assault class. I've made the following modifications to it as per the guidelines in the letter.

Removed one SRM-4 and it's ammo to make room for an additional 48 points of armor. New armor is applied as follows.

Head 9
Center Torso 44
Center Torso (R) 12
R/L Torso 34
R/L Torso (R) 12
R/L Arm 35
R/L Leg 44

Still looking for a good name for it though. Any suggestions for a giant, metal childhood friend.

In reply to your letter.

I didn't mean I joined so I'd learn the BT and MW systems. I joined so I could learn a new system. I want to see how I do when I have no real knowledge of the game.

Sorry if I made it sound like I thought you were condescending in my mech post. I can fully understand choosing a mech just because of the picture. thats one of the 3 main reasons I took the Thug instead of the Atlas. I just wanted to make sure I ended up with a mech I could play (what if I'd liked the way the Charger looked  ). At any rate I do understand a lot more about them no and that is mostly because of the help of you "professionals"  .

Your reason for unarmed skill is a good one. I have it at two in my current arrangement. Although I hope my skill at shooting stuff will convince people I deserve it.

I think I understand how you hurt stuff now. The only question I have left about this is purely technical. How much exactly will movement (mine or theirs) affect the attack roll? 

For costomizing a mech. That's understandable and it won't really weaken my Mech much. I did use your armor-rule to increase my armor to really-high levels (see above). With my Gunnery I should be able to use my PPC's close up with out to much trouble.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh yea, could you roll on the lifepath for me. I'll take it twice and use my extra edge.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> I think I understand how you hurt stuff now. The only question I have left about this is purely technical. How much exactly will movement (mine or theirs) affect the attack roll?




Your movement and your enemy's movement affect your attack roll in different ways. In the case of your mech, the penalty depends on whether you walked, ran or stood still. The faster you move the bigger the penalty will be. In the case of your enemy, the penalty depends on how far they have moved rather than how they moved.

For example an Atlas, when running, moves five, while a Locust, when walking, moves eight. Lets say the Atlas is running at the Locust in order to fire at it, it'll have a penalty because it ran, and if the Locust moved its full walking distance of 8, it'll have another (big) penalty to hit a moving target.

The Locust on the other hand will have a far easier time, because it walked it doesn't get as big a penaly to hit, and because the Atlas could only move 5 the penalty for a moving target isn't as big either.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2004)

A few points for you Draknyyte.

1)Battle Tech is not anime, so there really isn't an anime feel for you to go for.  If you want him to be weak in other areas, thats fine but your still not the greatest mechwarrior in the unit, your a cut above the rest of the "Average Pilots" in the innersphere, but your far from being great or even close to the best.  The best pilots in the Battletech world are Morgan Kell, Danny Allard, people that have Gunnery and Piloting skills at such a high rank that to succeed, before modifiers for movement etc, all they need is a -2 so any positive roll would pretty much work for them.  That said, from what Duoane has said this will be mostly Roleplaying, so being so weak in other areas just to mae your Gunnery and Piloting a touch better then average doesn't seem quite wise.  The stuff put up by Duoane as far as stats was pretty balanced and very functional, otherwise people who are unskilled at stuff you specialized in are gonna be better at it then you.

2)Adding armor to the Thug.  Each mech chassis can only hold soo much armor, thats a fact of B-tech physics, by adding that armor, it goes way over that limit, at maximum, it can only take another 15 points of armor.  So 48 points of armor would cripple the mech.  If you are soo concerned with armor and heat, then just go with the Thug-11E model, assuming its ok with the Storyteller, it has maxed out armor, 2 PPCs, 2 SRM6s, and instead of single heatsinks, it has 18 Double Heatsinks, meaning each heatsink takes away 2 heat a round, so even if you run and fire every single weapon, your mech will never create more heat then it can dissipate.  Now, Double heatsinks are not something any of the rest of us have, but the Star League did, if the mech is a star league mech, it might be possible.


----------



## doghead (Apr 9, 2004)

Douane, sorry about the delay in getting on to this. Its been a  bit of a long couple of weeks and the brain isn't what it should be. 

Please don't sweat the delay at your end. Take whatever time you need. Friends and family come first. You're not going to hear any noise from over here over a few days. 



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> Obviously, the Fourth Succession War is the "Big One" for a 3025 BT setting. No more small-time raids, no more shifting the whole front around to prepare for an invasion of a single world, no more flea-bites.
> 
> There is simply no way around it. (Not that I'd want to!  )
> 
> But how to appoach it? What would you prefer?




Not really sure. Or put it another way, don't really mind. 



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> Tying into this, the next question:
> 
> 1. Would you rather have a longer period dedicated to the formation of 'your' mercenary unit, ie. trying to fill the ranks, getting to know each other [PCs and NPCs] (perhaps even forming friendships  ) and competing for contracts with other potential units (fair or unfair) ?
> 
> ...




Hasic has been drifting around, selling his services to other merc units, but without formally joining one.

From what I understand, the players are all fairly capable mechwarriors. If Hasic were to see the opportunity to bring them all together in as a unit, he would probably be tempted to try it. But the downside of this approach is that he would feel under no obligation to include everyone, or go through with it if it didn't seem right.

Having someone else do the recruiting does allow you to avoid this problem. Perhaps they too saw the opportunity to put together an "elite" unit from scratch. Using a "silent partner" as patron would allow you to set things up initially, but would give us a fair degree of autonomy as a group.

PS. Its getting pretty close to holiday time for this dog. I just thought I would remind you. If you want me to start later, I'm cool with that.

The other way would be to have had all of the characters working together over a period of time, either in the same unit, or in different units brought together for a particular campaign. During which time they agreed to form a new company at the end of the current contract.


----------



## doghead (Apr 9, 2004)

Drakknyte32.

My advice is listen to Shalimar's advice   I understand what you mean about the anime feel/image/style, but I think that the attribute and skill set you have isn't chuncky enough to reflect what you are trying to achieve. But there is no reason that you have to "insanely" good. 

In a lot of stories, the "accidental" hero initially gets by more on luck and bravado than actual skill. That comes later. The problem that you have is it is going to come _much later_ with LRN 1. Why not drop a point of Reflexes and put it to Learning? Leave the Build 1 as is. This will stiffen your Mental skills, and put you at about average for a IS warrior. Personally, I think that it fits your background better as well. Live fire combat is a very different experience to anything a simulator can provide. Just ask the clan warriors.

Another alternative is to drop the Nat Apt/gunnery and take 3 Edge. This would give you 4 in total, which in some ways better reflects the "dumb luck" of some of the anime characters.

Anyway, hope that it helps.


----------



## shurai (Apr 9, 2004)

Drakknyte32-

Here's a page you can tinker with if you're interested in some of the finer points of the to-hit roll:

http://www.magpage.com/~flynnmj/tcsi/mth.html

One piece of advice:  It may be in your best interest to stop worrying about how to optimize your mech and your character.  If you just let it go and take the stock mech, you'll have just as much fun as everybody else.  All of us have sub-optimal mechs, because according to the strictly mechanical parts of the mech construction and customization rules, much better 'mech designs are possible.  The game isn't about strict fairness or optimization, it's about having fun getting into character or enjoying a relatively rich tactical experience (which this game will probably not feature too much of, since it's largely roleplaying).

Also, about your Attributes, to clarify what Doghead was talking about, this is the rules post that explains why LRN 1 isn't possible with the skill choices you've made.  LRN defines the maximum starting skill your character can have.  That means that there's only one way a 21-point Attribute pool can produce Piloting/Gunnery at 4+ each:

BLD 1
REF 6
INT 5 (10)
LRN 3
CHA 1

But I wouldn't, because CHA 1 is just _awful_, especially in a game that features lots of roleplaying, like ours will.  You might want to consider REF 5 and CHA 2 instead.  It's perfectly okay for your character to have Piloting/Gunnery 5+, because he's just a kid and he's got no battlefield experience.  5+ is the standard skill level for Green mechwarriors, after all.  Just cook up a cool character concept and don't worry about trying to be particularly awesome at mech piloting & combat.  After all, your 'awesomeness' at mech combat already comes from the _huge beast_ you drive.  You'll have more fun that way, I promise, and thanks to Edges you can still have a good chance at hitting when it counts.  : ]

-S


----------



## Radiant (Apr 9, 2004)

getting tired so I won't participate in more rule discussions but as a last thought from me, I wouldN't take double heat sinks without thinking about it for a while cause I don't think there are any replacement parts left for them.
To the anime thing: Someone said before Battletech ain't anime, it is a litte too gritty and down to earth for that. But one thing is, if you have a mech you are a special. The things are relics from times with much higher technology and the reason they are all stock is that the few who can actualy produce new ones know so few about them that they don't dare to change a thing. 
And of course your double special if you actualy own an assault mech. 

Ich hoffe deiner Freundin gehts bald besser Douane, ist mal nen wirklich verständlicher grund warum die nicht posten willst.


----------



## Douane (Apr 9, 2004)

Our thanks for the kind words!

In recognition of your concern I've been given leave by the GF to "do that roleplaying stuff". 


First post will up this evening!

Folkert


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 9, 2004)

So I'm not only a munchkin. I'm a bad munchkin. That's just emberrasing  .

I think I'm going to try a different set up.
B3

Build 1
Reflexes 6
Intuition 6
Learning 6
Charisma 2

Athletic (11)
Physical (6)
Mental (6)
Social (10)

Gunnery/Mech 3 (3+)
Technician/Mech 2 (4+)
Pilot/Mech/ 2 (4+)
Computer 2 (4+)
Small Arms 1 (5+)
Survival 1 (5+)

Extra Edge

How is this? Dropped the natural aptitude and some of the skills to up my Learn. I'm not as good at fighting but I'm smart as well. Computers and repairs should give me something to do when I'm out of combat.

For my Mech I'm keeping the Thug but dropping the armor and leaving at stock form. One thing I'd like (If I'm allowed) is to add a security system to the mech and rearrange the controls so nobody but me can use it. This will make it so no one can try to take my mech just because I'm a beginner.

As for the anime. I realize that MechWarrior is not like anime. I was just using it to draw inspiration for my character. I was trying to make a counterpoint to all the hard-bitten veterans in the group.

Sorry to keep nagging but I'd still like 2 rolls on the lifepath. I'll probably use what I get there to flesh out my character more.


----------



## doghead (Apr 9, 2004)

Hows it going Drakknyte32. I know what its like when you can't get the character to fit the concept. I was poking around with ideas. Its doable, but pretty ruthless in cutting back to the basics.

C5 24 points attributes, 12 points skills, Assault Mech (80-100), 3 point advantages

BLD 1, REF 6, INT 6, LRN 4, CHA 1 (24 points).

SKILLS (12 Points)

- ATHS 11+
- PHYS 6+
Gunnery/mech 3 (3+)
Pilot/mech 2 (4+)
Small Arms 1 (5+)
- MENT 8+
Security Systems 1 (7+)
Tech/mech 1 (7+)
- SOC 10+

ADVANTAGES (3 points)

Natural Apptitude (gunnery) - Roll 3d6 and select the best 2.

I don't belive that the idea of CHA 1 is unplayable. But is it going to limit your ability to shine in an "achievement" sence. It does, however, provide plenty of opportunities to shine in a "characterisation" sense.

Personally, I would consider sacrificingthe 3 points of advantages, for the 20 skill point option.

anyway, cheers.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2004)

Draknyyte

All mechs have security systems, its standard.  To start a battlemech, You must pass a vocal analysis test given by the mech to insure you are one of its rightful users, after you are identified as a rightful user, it asks for your passcode, which is any phrase that your character would want, it gives the first part of the phrase and you finish it.  Only once that whole sequence is completed does it come online.

Additionally, all pilots have to use neuro-helmets to maintain the mechs balance, and those helmets are keyed into your brain patterns.  A failure in any area will lockdown a mech until Technicians and the mechs rightful owner show up to unlock it.

As far as altering the controls, all mechs have configurable controls, you can quickly reset which trigger fires which weapons, but along some rather broad lines, cockpits are pretty interchangeable on purpouse.  There is no need to worry that one of us will take the mech, you own it, just as we own ours, it would be akin to stealing someones car, it'd be illegal, not to mention at 3/4 you are definitely NOT a bad pilot.  Don't worry about it.


----------



## Douane (Apr 9, 2004)

Oops,

just sent you an email concerning mech and pilot. 


As for security, don't worry: Nobody can just take your mech. They are controlled by neurohelmets which read the pilot's brainwaves. If they are different from the standard set, frzzzz! 


I'll get to the life path rolls asap; I'd just waited to get a slightly better 'grip' on your PC and his concept. (Just ask Shurai who suffered the same fate!  )


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Apr 9, 2004)

Woops. Was writing the above as you posted up. 

The new one is more along the lines I would have persued. I think that with the 3+ and 4+'s on key skills, it makes you quite capable. From where I sit, it looks good. There was a discussion about Security Systems on another thread, but I can't remember exactly what the skill covers. It may allow you to set up your own.


----------



## Douane (Apr 9, 2004)

Everyone,

thanks for helping out!


BTW: *Doghead*, I've not forgotten.  Just wanted to give you something to return to, ie. the knowledge that the game has started indeed.  [And Wei can always come down some some sickness or the other, right?]


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorted. Ready when you are.

I found some star maps for each of the different periods. The Capellan Confederation really got its butt kicked.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2004)

I loved the scene at the wedding, Hanse unvails the war by having all the planets he is attacking engraved on gold plates that the dinner was served on, the Cappellans started running around throwing food to get all the plates so they could know what his plans were, lol.

Thats just one in a long line of embaressments for House Liao, everyone's favorite villians.


----------



## doghead (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm not sure that I want to hear this  

Perhaps its time to change history.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow that was fast.

I want to thank everyone for helping me come up with an idea that works well with an assault mech. It almost makes me feel bad that I'm planning on not using one now.

I've been looking over the mechs in the different catagories when I came across a heavy mech I want. The Maruader Mad-3D. When I saw the picture I really liked it. When I saw the weapon and armor loadout I really, really, *REALLY* liked it. If this isn't one of the forbidden mechs I would really like to use it. Unique or no It's just too cool.

If I do get the marauder then I will have a few  more points to spend elswhere. I was thinking of getting the A3 selection. Same skills and advantages of my above layout and I would be able to up my charisma and build to 3 each. Will this work?


----------



## Douane (Apr 9, 2004)

But of course not every of the engraved planets was a real target. Hanse is not called "the Fox" for nothing. 


Preliminary start report: Solaris the Gameworld, July 3028.

Any problems with that?


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 9, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> I'm not sure that I want to hear this
> 
> Perhaps its time to change history.




Remember, Doghead, the Capellans will have the last laugh on this.  (Sure, 30 years in the future but still ...)


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 9, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> I've been looking over the mechs in the different catagories when I came across a heavy mech I want. The Maruader Mad-3D. When I saw the picture I really liked it. When I saw the weapon and armor loadout I really, really, *REALLY* liked it. If this isn't one of the forbidden mechs I would really like to use it. Unique or no It's just too cool.
> 
> If I do get the marauder then I will have a few  more points to spend elswhere. I was thinking of getting the A3 selection. Same skills and advantages of my above layout and I would be able to up my charisma and build to 3 each. Will this work?




Drakknyte,

the Marauder 3D is perfectly allright! (Only its 'big brother' is a special case.)


But I'm going to have to tinker a bit with your background, as the 3D was only built post-Fall of the Star League:

Perhaps you found a battle-damaged remains of a Davion outpost on your planet, out in the wilderness and long forgotten and "nursed" the marauder back to health?


How does that sound?


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, Taking stock of what we have, we aren't that light of a unit, we are in a good position for anything from recon to raid to garrision, and only fully commited Planetary Assualts seem out of our reach, well, depending on the type of world, a back water world with just militia and maybe a lance, but a full company or battalion are out.  Even so, definitely not bad for a merc unit in 3025.

Marauder 3D, 75 tons, 3/4
Warhammer 6R, 70 tons, 4/4
Wolverine K, 55 tons, 3/4
Centurian A, 50 Tons,  4/4
Phoenix Haw LAM, 50 Tons, 5/4/4
Wolfhound, 35 Tons, 3/3
Locust, 20 tons, 4/3

Assuming someone brought us together into a merc unit, then they would lead it from the cockpitt of their mech giving us 2 full lances, hopefully another heavy, or with a lot of luck, an assault, which would break us up into 2 lances with them leading the main battle lance, and put the Centurian, Wolfhound, Locust and Phoenix hound together as the scout lance (a rather powerful scout lance I might add), with the 4 of us to argue about who is in charge.


----------



## doghead (Apr 9, 2004)

I just pulled up the 3062 map. The CC looks rather squeezed. Time to take a chuck out of the Federated Suns I think. 

Whats the story with the non-House planets in the center? They appear in the 3057 map. ie Terra Firma, the two Epsilons, Carver V, Outreach, Hsien. They are still there inthe 3062 map. There appear to be some non-House planets inside the Confederation. ie  Styk, Gan Sing, Sarna.

Actually, Hsien, or possible Wei appeal as homeworlds. Its the names really. Hsien is the name of Hasic's uncle, Wei their family name. Do you know where we can get info on them?


----------



## doghead (Apr 9, 2004)

What do the numbers mean? Locust 4/3? Pilot/Gunnery i assume (with Flyboy for the LAM).

It seems like a good collection to put together in order to use in number of different ways. Not necessarily all mechs at once. (If this is the case, can those not involved pilot the opponent mechs?) 

But it seems a little lightweight to take on a planet. If you dropped that lot on earth today, they would be hard pressed to hold a single city. Alot of firepower in one package, but without extensive ground and air support, they would eventually be taken down by weight of numbers. 

Why the assumption that the person bringing us together is a mech pilot?


----------



## Douane (Apr 9, 2004)

*Doghead*,

most of them are part of the 'Chaos March', called this because they are remnants of the Federated Commonwealth's 'Sarna March'. Originally part of the Capellan Confederation, they had been taken in the Fourth War.

3057 Sun-Tzu Liao, enlightened Ruler on the Celestial Throne, attacked these worlds with the support of Thomas Marik to take them back. When the Federated Commonwealth split in two and the Lyran half made a separate peace with Marik (and after Marik had re-conquered those worlds lost in the 4th war) he pulled his mercenary troops out. Without them Sun-Tzu lacked the strength to take the remaining worlds by military might. On some of them revolutions were incited (mostly pro-capellan), some went independent and others were still fought over (often by Commonwealth troops who refused the orders of their High Command to leave their charges).

Notable exceptions:

Northwind: ancestral home of the mercenary Northwind Highlanders was reclaimed by them and declared independant.

Outreach: independent home of Wolf's Dragoons and the new "Mercenary World". Had Sun-Tzu tried to conquer this world the assigned forces would have been shredded without any gain and it would have gained him the extreme ill-will of the Dragoons, at this time still be best source on information on the Clans. (Not to mention their incredible fighting prowess, backed by clan technology.)


----------



## Douane (Apr 9, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Actually, Hsien, or possible Wei appeal as homeworlds. Its the names really. Hsien is the name of Hasic's uncle, Wei their family name. Do you know where we can get info on them?




*Wei*

Population: 2,920,000,000
Percentage and Level of Native Life: 10% Reptile

Description:
The planet Wei started as an agricultural world, supplying worlds around it with the necessities of life. It was also an important source of ores and minerals including iron, gold, copper and titanium. What it became was a repository for nerve gas agents for the Star League and then the Capellan Confederation. Certain plants were discovered to produce chemical compounds that, when combined, produced deadly nerve agents. 
Wei has one very large continent, Province, which covers almost 33 percent of the planet's surface. It is centered in the equatorial region and extends from the northern hemisphere southeast to the southern hemisphere. It is in the southern reaches of Province that the poison-producing plants are grown. The planetary capital, Vandannis City, is located in Vandannis Valley, a very large valley in the center of the continent.

Here the infamous Wei gas (its military designation: UrbStryc-A) was manufactured in a secret base located at Bonganville. Wei gas was designed to kill immediately and for easy cleanup. During the Fourth Succession War, Davion forces found out about this gas the hard way. Even those secure in their tanks or BattleMechs found that the gas trapped in air filters would evaporate due to the heat, then release itself as minute particles into the air circulation system. In the end, Wei gas cost the invaders two full battalions of troops. 


*Hsien* has only one family of noble rank, the Montongs.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2004)

The assumption that the person bringing us together is a mech pilot is easy.  If the guy was an Aerospace fighter, he would build an aerospace unit, and hire the unit out for that.  Mech pilots have little to no respect for a non mech pilot, thats the way it works, either the guy is a mech pilot, or aerospace(and that doesn't really make sense), or the guy is just a PBI(Poor Bloody Infantry).  Mech pilots are just that elitist.  The other reason is if the guy didn't have a mech, everyone we would all think the guy is dispossesed, and that is a major stigma, no one would hire on to be under a man who cannot even look after his own mech, if he can't afford a new one, then he quite simply cannot afford to keep a mech unit supplied with the basics, let alone expendables like ammo and dropship transport which is rather pricey.

There are some pretty ingrained truths in this era of Battle-tech, heck, throughout all of battle-tech, the fact that no mechwarrior respects a non-mech warrior is one of them, which is why a non-mechpilot is very very unlikely to be able to hire so many experienced pilots.


----------



## Douane (Apr 9, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> [...] *respect* [...] to hire so many *experienced pilots*.




Uh-Oh,

you won't like my opening.   


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2004)

A girls got to work I guess, but still, he should pick himself up a mech, or he's gonna be a laughingstock


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 9, 2004)

A3 (30 stats, 16 skills, 1 advantage)

Build 4
Reflexes 6
Intuition 6
Learning 6
Charisma 2

Athletic (8)
Physical (6)
Mental (6)
Social (10)

Gunnery/Mech 4 (2+)
Pilot/Mech/ 2 (4+)
Technician/Mech 1 (5+)
Small Arms 1 (5+)
Survival 1 (5+)

Extra Edge


Mech: Marauder Mad-3D "Hunter"

Ryan Dale grew up on a colony world. One day while out exploring he came across a Davion outpost. The outpost had long since been abondoned but there were still a few valuable things there. Most noticably a very beat up Marauder Mad-3D.

Ryan started to try and fix the mech and discovered something very useful. He was naturally good at fixing mechs. Despite his talent it still took several years to scrounge up all the necessary equipment and put it on the mech. In the end it was worth it however. He had a fully functional 75 ton walking death machine to call his own. Now if only he knew how to use it.

Ryan began to practice with his mech and discovered something even more useful. He was exceptionally good at piloting mechs. After a bit of fiddling with the controls he was using the mech like a second skin.

He named the mech "Hunter" and spent all his spare time training with it. There were no other mechs to fight on his home planet but he got some decent training hunting his planet's desert runners, a species of flightless birds (think Ostrich, only faster). The runners didn't fight back but they were small and fast so they made good target practice. Ryan also spent a lot of time playing mech simulations on the outposts equipment. He soon became a very good, if unexperienced, mech pilot.

Ryan is now a young adult and is ready to do something with his life. He spent his life's savings getting a ticket offworld with his mech and is looking for work as a mercenary.

------------------------------------------------------------------

The semi-final draft for my character. Good stats all around. Decent skills. A heavy mech with a focus on lomg-range beam weapons.

There are still few things to rearrange.

1: Skills. I decided to raise my gunnery at the sacrifice of computers and a bit of Tech. Does this seem like a bad Idea?

2: Equipment. Right now I'm thinking a revolver with 10 ammo and a ComPad. Are there any better ideas for what I should get as equipment? And what is a ComPad anyway? I'm assuming it's like a laptop.

3: LifePath rolls. Still waiting for them, and I'll use both my extra edges on them.

Edit: Since I do want him kind of shy I dropped Cha by 1 and put it in Bld.

Edit: I had too many skill points. Fixed this. Now I have too few skill points.

Edit: Decided I did want to be really good at shooting so I upped my gunnery another rank.


----------



## doghead (Apr 9, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> The assumption that the person bringing us together is a mech pilot is easy.  If the guy was an Aerospace fighter, he would build an aerospace unit, and hire the unit out for that.  Mech pilots have little to no respect for a non mech pilot, thats the way it works, either the guy is a mech pilot, or aerospace(and that doesn't really make sense), or the guy is just a PBI(Poor Bloody Infantry).  Mech pilots are just that elitist.  The other reason is if the guy didn't have a mech, everyone we would all think the guy is dispossesed, and that is a major stigma, no one would hire on to be under a man who cannot even look after his own mech, if he can't afford a new one, then he quite simply cannot afford to keep a mech unit supplied with the basics, let alone expendables like ammo and dropship transport which is rather pricey.
> 
> There are some pretty ingrained truths in this era of Battle-tech, heck, throughout all of battle-tech, the fact that no mechwarrior respects a non-mech warrior is one of them, which is why a non-mechpilot is very very unlikely to be able to hire so many experienced pilots.




Or a noble, or a corp, or more likely, the front man for one. Its a neat way of building your own force while keeping it at arms length. Or perhaps it just a simple business venture. Affording one would probably not be the issue - not wanting to put themselves at the sharp end would more likely be the reason.

I realise that I don't have all that much exposure to the Battletech world, but in a setting of that size, there are bound to be exceptions to any rule. And if a grunt with a mech can do it and make money, why wouldn't someone better connected and funded do it too?


----------



## doghead (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh yeah, I keep forgetting to ask. Who puts together all the background in Battletech? It seems quite detailed. Is it the result of actual gameplay/convention activities/and online version. One of the sites I found lists worlds as 'unclaimed' or some such. On one world there was Mech Factory run by some guy using his own designs. 

Or does someone just sit down and think it up.


----------



## Douane (Apr 10, 2004)

The "Days of the Jackal"  have begun!


Some explanations:

Solaris City: Capital of Solaris the Gameworld. It is divided into 6 main parts, the international part (home to the spaceport and the comstar station), Black Hills (Davion), Cathay (Liao), Kobe (Kurita), Montenegro (Marik) and Silesia (Steiner). Usual recommendation for visitors: "Stay in your own area!"

Mech Cooperative: The underdogs of the "Solaris Duelling Circuit", cooperatives are basically bands of independent mechwarriors. They don't possess nearly as much clout as the established stables, but they are "free men". (As opposed to the neo-feudalistic 'stables' who offer better conditions to their mechwarriors, but often keep them in iron-clad contracts. However, their respective power and influence usually ensures that cooperatives don't play big roles in the championship tournaments.)


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 10, 2004)

Erm, I thought we were all on Galtea?


----------



## Douane (Apr 10, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I keep forgetting to ask. Who puts together all the background in Battletech? It seems quite detailed. Is it the result of actual gameplay/convention activities/and online version. One of the sites I found lists worlds as 'unclaimed' or some such. On one world there was Mech Factory run by some guy using his own designs.
> 
> Or does someone just sit down and think it up.





I guess this is all up to the BT line developer.

The setting used to be advanced via the novels, with extra support in the form of sourcebooks bringing in more details, different views, etc.

I think that recently the outcome of a big convention battle found its way directly into the canon material.

Unfortunately, some "secrets" (ie. storylines) seem to have died with the respective developers.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 10, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Erm, I thought we were all on Galtea?




Guess, you haven't heard?  A massive outbreak of the virulent Kentares fever occured on Galatea.


Seriously, I have debated using either Galatea or Solaris as a starting point. Unfortunately, Galatea doesn't offer much opportunites for anything but "go there, get recruited". In addition to this, Justin Xiang-Allard's recent exploits on Solaris made the gameworld into a hotspot of all kinds of activities, including the recruiting of mercenaries.


----------



## Douane (Apr 10, 2004)

If it poses a problem, it can be reworked.


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 10, 2004)

Not a problem at all, I was just curious.  You will introduce us when we are suppoused to start posting though, right?  Some kind of meeting for interested pilots or something?


----------



## Douane (Apr 10, 2004)

Shalimar,

basically everyone can start doing _things_ now. If nobody wants to do anything special, we will proceed to stage 2. (Which takes place after all the wannabes, cheaters, outright liars and incompetent losers have been filtered out.  )


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 10, 2004)

Just a clarification:

The third post is nothing more but an explanation why one would even consider visiting the Dark Knights compound (standard simulator runs are rather pricey and heavily overbooked + they claim they can simulate everymech in existence), clothed in the thoughts of John Doe, mechwarrior supreme.


----------



## Douane (Apr 10, 2004)

*Drakknyte32*,

your lifepath events:


"12"

_There wasn’t really much to do for a young man of your age back home. So you went hunting whenever you could sneak off the farm._

Career/Farmer 2, Drive 2, Perception 1, Scrounge 1, Sneak 1, SI/Agriculture 1; Increase Small Arms to level 2



"18"

_Those guys at the spaceport thought it would a good idea to "fleece the farmer boy" in a nice game of poker. If they had only known!_

Gambling 2, Streetwise 1; 2 skills at level 1; Extra Edge 1, Wealth (2)


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 10, 2004)

Ryan Dale

A3 (30 stats, 16 skills, 1 advantage)

Build 4
Reflexes 6
Intuition 6
Learning 6
Charisma 2

Athletic (8)
Physical (6)
Mental (6)
Social (10)

Gunnery/Mech 4 (2+)
Pilot/Mech/ 2 (4+)
Small Arms 2 (4+)
Career/Farmer 2 (4+)
Drive 2 (4+)
Gambling 2 (4+)
Technician/Mech 1 (5+)
Survival 1 (5+)
Perception 1 (5+)
Sneak 1 (5+)
SI/Agriculture 1 (5+)
Tactics 1 (5+)
Unarmed 1 (7+)
Scrounge 1 (9+)
Streetwise 1 (9+)

Extra Edge (2)
Wealth (2)

Equipment.
Revolver, Magnum (60)
10 Ammo (30)
Laser Sight (25)
Field Kit, Basic (10)
2 Jumpsuits (0)
2 Camo Fatigues (30)

Starting Wealth
50,045 CB

Mech: Marauder Mad-3D "Hunter"


Appearance, Attitude, and History: 
Ryan looks like he's in his late teens or early twenties. He has a 
mass of wild dark brown hair that looks like it has never seen a 
comb. His body is in very good shape and it shows even through the 
combat fatigues he is never seen without.

Outside his mech Ryan often acts like a little child. He is very 
shy around large numbers of people and is completely lost in a big 
city. Inside his mech or when hunting, however, it is a very 
different story. Ryan becomes very calm and expressionless. He 
performs his tasks with deadly seriousness and to the best of his 
abilities.

Ryan Dale grew up on a colony world. He was the son of a farmer but 
spent most of his time hunting, whether his father wanted him to or 
not. One day while out hunting he came across a Davion outpost. The 
outpost had long since been abondoned but there were still a few 
valuable things there. Most noticably a very beat up Marauder 
Mad-3D.

Ryan started to try and fix the mech and discovered something very 
useful. He was naturally good at fixing mechs. Despite his talent 
it still took several years to scrounge up all the necessary 
equipment and put it on the mech. In the end it was worth it 
however. He had a fully functional 75 ton walking death machine to 
call his own. Now if only he knew how to use it.
Ryan began to practice with his mech and discovered something even 
more useful. He was exceptionally good at piloting mechs. After a 
bit of fiddling with the controls he was using the mech like a 
second skin.

He named the mech "Hunter" and spent all his spare time training 
with it. There were no other mechs to fight on his home planet but 
he got some decent training hunting his planet's desert runners, a 
species of flightless birds (think Ostrich, only faster). The 
runners didn't fight back but they were small and fast so they made 
good target practice. Ryan also spent a lot of time playing mech 
simulations on the outpost's equipment. He soon became a very good, 
if unexperienced, mech pilot.

Ryan is now a young adult and is ready to do something with his 
life. He won a free trip to Solaris (and a large wad of cash) 
gambling with the captain of one of the infrequent jumpships that 
came to the planet. Now he's in his first big city, and ready to 
begin his true calling as a warrior.

------------------------------------------------------------------

The (hopefully) final draft of my character. If someone can look it 
over and give it the okay I'll be ready to start playing.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 10, 2004)

A couple of questions for when I start the game.

Is it illegal to carry firearms?
Where can I store my mech and stuff when not in use?


----------



## Douane (Apr 10, 2004)

Drakknyte,

the character looks good. 

One recommendation, though: Perhaps you should exchange one your level 1 skills for Unarmed Combat 1 or Blade 1 to have something to rely on, once it gets "up close and personal".

Could you please change "3 Extra Edges" to "Extra Edge (2)"? (Every PC has a basic edge of 1; that way I know that you have Edge 3 total.)


The Rogues Gallery for your PC is here. 


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 10, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> A couple of questions for when I start the game.
> 
> 1. Is it illegal to carry firearms?
> 2. Where can I store my mech and stuff when not in use?




1. Yes. But it is generally not enforced. (Of course this depends a bit on where you plan to go.) The (international) Solaris Police Department has next to none jurisdiction in the House sectors. The House sectors police' interprets the law based on your affiliation.

And while carrying weapons might be frowned upon, it also adds to the "exotic" nature of Solaris which, after all, lives by the 'Mech Championships. So Mechwarriors who participate in the Games are given more leeway. (And once you get to the top, you don't have to worry about those pesky laws anymore.)


2. All sectors (house and international) have Mech Bays where one can rent a berth for your precious multi-ton machine of destruction. Security is generally part of the deal. Prices vary according to your affiliation (in the house sectors).


Folkert


----------



## Radiant (Apr 10, 2004)

yippie!!!
*takes out his bathing stuff and dives into the ingame thread*


----------



## Radiant (Apr 10, 2004)

you know I think Mechwarrior begins with an M like Misfits


----------



## Douane (Apr 10, 2004)

Well, perhaps "Mr. Unknown" referred to 'Warriors' in a more general, perhaps even bushido-like sense. 

Though his use of "FLUM" probably precludes any inner connection to such nonsense. 


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 10, 2004)

I assume he is talking abour LAMs, since he mentioned raining parts, and because of SUK II but I have never heard the term before.  Speaking of the Lams as he did hopefully precludes him being a Kurita dog, well at least I can hope.


----------



## Douane (Apr 10, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I assume he is talking abour LAMs, since he mentioned raining parts, and because of SUK II but I have never heard the term before.  Speaking of the Lams as he did hopefully precludes him being a Kurita dog, well at least I can hope.




Shalimar,

you are right, of course. He is.

That remark was meant as a slight 'jab' at Radiant.  FLUM (Flug-Mech = Flying Mech) is the German term for LAM.


Folkert


----------



## Radiant (Apr 10, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Shalimar,
> 
> you are right, of course. He is.
> 
> ...




obviously the man is a fool. But considering he could most likely not grow up in the Combine it is hardly his fault.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 10, 2004)

Right unarmed, I knew I was forgetting something. Replaced computers with it.

My character has been placed in the rogues gallery. I'm going to attempt my first IC post now.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 11, 2004)

Another important question. Can a mech walk/run backwards? My main strategy right now is keeping a distance and using my PPC's at max range. Also too keep moving so I'm a harder target and hope my gunnery is high enough to hit anyways.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes, mechs are able to walk backwards, but they are not able to run.  Drakk, a big point on piloting a Heavy mech, especially a Marauder, its got a whole lot of armor, fighting in mechs as heavy as that is pretty much an endurance match, the job of the Heavies like that are to lead the charge, to get in close, relying only on your PPCs is not what the mech is for, it has medium and large lasers as well for when you get closer.  You'll never be able to move fast enough to have a great chance at evading fire, smaller mechs can get in on you, and as fast as mediums and lights can go, its impossible to stay ranged, so you are better off engaging at long range with PPcs as you approach and then hitting with your closer weapons when they get in range since they are nowhere near as hot as the PPCs.

I think we may have given you the wrong idea about mechs Drak, heavy and Assault mechs can take insane amounts of punishment and carry large arsenals.  While no mech can really laugh off all enemy fire, a light mech with medium lasers and machine guns, or even some medium mechs are no real threat, in the time it would take one to truly injure you, you would have blasted it into scrap.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 11, 2004)

yep, Shalimar is right again and since I think I was the one who told you about the fact that you can never simply shrug of fire I should say something here too. It's true that armor is reduced layer by layer and there are no save rolls or such but on the other hand that does mean that there is no chance that you fail a save and it doesn't work. So if your opponent is not incredibly lucky with headshots (and even then it takes more than one) he actualy has to chew of all your armor before he can damage your mech. And no amount of destroyed armor reduces your own effictivness in the slightest so whoever is currently trying to hurt you will have to survive the insane amount of return fire you can dish outl.


----------



## Mike D F (Apr 12, 2004)

Umm...I was just curious, if this isn't off the ground quite yet, if I could join in.  I've been a fan of Battletech for a while.  My playing opportunies, however have been sparse.  And I've been unsuccesful in getting any chances for the mechwarrior half at all.  So, as I said, if it's not too full already, and not too late, I'd like to have a go.

Thanks either way.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 12, 2004)

So a Marauder should try for close combat then. Alright I'll do that. 

Still it seems kind of strange that a marauder is considered a close range mech. The 2 PPC's mean I could do a lot of damage at long range and don't have to worry about ammo. The 20 heat sinks mean I could fire both PPC's and walk each round without much penalty. And my high gunnery means I have an almost decent chance to hit a slow mech at long range or a fast one at medium. 

But then that's from the viewpoint of someone who has never fought a real battle before. I'm sure I'll learn better once I've fought a couple of times.


----------



## shurai (Apr 12, 2004)

Drakknyte32-

Just remember that the battlefield is a complicated place.  : ]  Your Marauder has an array of different weapons because it's a flexible 'mech capable of handling many different situations.  Your mech's heavy armor is good for letting you _often_ engage at closer distance, but the best idea is to always work in the context of the battlefield as it is.  : ]

-S

PS - Minimum range works like this:  +1 to the to-hit target at minimum range and +1 for each hex closer in.  So a PPC (min range 3, short range 1-6) would get +1 at 3 hexes, and +0 at four or more hexes.  As you can see, the ideal engagement distance for it is 4 to 6 hexes, but 2 is doable and 3 is pretty good, too.  So, go ahead and charge unless there's a good reason not to.  : ]


----------



## Mike D F (Apr 12, 2004)

It's not so much that the 3D Marauder is close range as it not being totally a long range machine.  At shorter distances, your to-hit numbers improve, based on your armament.  Unless your guns have a minimum range.  For the PPCs, 4-6 hexes is best.  3 hexes gets you a plus 1 (Plus is bad.  Both Battletech and Mechwarrior are roll under systems.).  2 hexes or 7-12 both get you a plus 2.  Being adjacent nets a plus 3, and from 13-18 a plus 4.  So, even at point blank range, PPCs are still better than at long.  This is usually the case with most weapons save LRMs. (At point blank range, they get a plus 6.  When anything over 12 can't hit at all, and it's usually added to a 4 to start off with without taking into account either machines' movement....)

Plus you have the other weapons.  A large laser and a pair of mediums are quite respectable.  A large laser is actually a longish ranged weapons, but firing it in concert with your particle guns will rapidly shoot your heat through the stratosphere and quickly degrade performance.

So, the 3D's arnament are good at most ranges.  So closing is okay.  Hanging back, though is also okay.  In many cases, it is even preferable.  Many mechs use short ranged weapons as their main guns.(The standard Hunchback for instance has _no_ weapon with a range greater than 9.)  It's good to have better to hit numbers, but it's even better to be where they can't hit you at all, especially in the case where they're trying to hit you with a 20 class Autocannon (_The_ absolute most vicious gun in the game.), as in the Hunchback; or a quartet of medium lasers, an SRM 6, and a pair of machine guns, as in the BattleMaster.  Though a Battlemaster packs a single PPC for long range, the 10 damage is better than the 36 it can potentially nail you with in close distances.  And having that split among 6 guns means he has a chance to hit you with at least _something_, as proposed to a single sniper weapon that is all or nothing.

So it's often based on your opposition.

Another determinant for what range to engage the enemy is physical attacks.  Usually, heavy is better, as damage is based mainly on weight.  The Marauder's kick at 15 damage, is _devastating_.  However, it has thinly armored legs.  So if a comparably sized mech kicks back, it can quickly become overwhelmed.  Even worse for punch damage.  Usually, a 75 tonner will get two 8 point 1 in 6 chances of hitting the head of your opponent.  But the Marauder has no hands.  This halves the damage, to a fairly crummy four.

So, at close range, the chances of physical confrontation increases, which is, for the Marauder, a very mixed bag.  In BattleTech, almost nothing is cut and dried.

So, just some things to think about.


----------



## shurai (Apr 13, 2004)

Mike D F said:
			
		

> In BattleTech, almost nothing is cut and dried.




That's one of the things I like most about the game:  It really is a rich tactical experience.

I don't know if you've read this admittedly lengthy thread all the way through, but you should know though that this particular campaign is probably going to be more RP than mech combat.  That said, Douane should let you know one way or another soon.  : ]


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Actually I did read the whole thing through. It was good practice speed reading.

I noticed the part about more role-playing than mech combat and I understand it. I'm just trying to get a feel for the rules and the mech rules are the most complicated. I'm sure as we continue I'll have a lot a questions about the setting and skillls too.


----------



## shurai (Apr 13, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Actually I did read the whole thing through. It was good practice speed reading.




Heh, sorry!  I should've mentioned that I was addressing Mike D F at the time; my apologies.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 13, 2004)

> Heh, sorry! I should've mentioned that I was addressing Mike D F at the time; my apologies.




Oh.


----------



## Mike D F (Apr 13, 2004)

shurai said:
			
		

> That's one of the things I like most about the game:  It really is a rich tactical experience.
> 
> I don't know if you've read this admittedly lengthy thread all the way through, but you should know though that this particular campaign is probably going to be more RP than mech combat.  That said, Douane should let you know one way or another soon.  : ]




Oh, I've read it through.  I just can't help expounding at length about subjects near and dear to the cockles of my heart.  I like to think of myself as a helpful robin, chewing up and partially digesting prized earthworms of knowledge, helpfully regurgitating down the throats of all the young fledglings looking out from the nest of ignorance.

Ah, such a lovely visual.


----------



## Douane (Apr 13, 2004)

Everyone,

I'm back! 

Looks like the boards have finally stopped constantly logging me out and hanging up with my posts.


Just posted a bit of an update and hope to post some more in a few hours.


Folkert


----------



## Mike D F (Apr 13, 2004)

I think you probabally missed my message, but I was hoping that there was room for possibly one more.

Thanks.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 13, 2004)

*Subject to Douane's (and others) suggestions...*

Hi all - I'd spoken to Douane a while ago and received the okay from him to join in. I could use some criticism or confirmation or alternate suggestions for the character, whichever is appropriate.

I'm thinking of a Phoenix Hawk for my mech. 

Life Path Rolls (2d6): 7 and 7

****************
Malcolm Zhang, 27 year old Male.
Capellan Federation.

Malcolm is the only progeny of Ainsley Scrimgeour and Maj. Zhang Peitong (now divorced) He has a slight, if taut, frame and is somewhat shorter than average. He has brown eyes, and the medium brown hair common to many of mixed-Chinese ethinicity.

Until recently Malcolm was an effective, if unremarkable, mid-level bureaucrat working in the service of House Liao. When circumstances…changed, he left his post and left his homeworld with his father’s old mech, hoping for success in a new career – the one he’d wanted from the beginning.

*Updated Character posted below*


----------



## Mike D F (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, got a reply in E-Mail from Douane, who has apparently been having problems getting onto the board.  So barring equipment and my event roles, I present Samuel "Ironside" Harrison, a hardened veteran.  And I do mean _hardened_ .

Samuel "Ironside" Harrison

B1: 27 pts. attributes, 24 points skills, 2 pt. advantages, light BattleMech

Attributes

Build: 4 (8+)
Reflexes: 5 (7+)
Intuition: 6 (6+)
Learning: 4 (8+)
Charisma: 2 (10+)

Charactaristics

Athletic: 9+
Physical: 7+
Mental: 8+
Social: 10+

Advantages

Natural Aptitude: Tactics

Skills

Gunnery/BattleMech: 4 (3+)
Piloting/BattleMech: 3 (4+)
Small Arms: 2 (5+)
Medtech: 1 (7+)
Survival: 2 (6+)
Unarmed Combat: 1 (8+)
Perception: 1 (7+)
Tactics: 2 (6+)
Training: 1 (9+)
Career: Cabinatery 1 (7+)
SI: Rock & Roll Music 2 (6+)

Edge: 1

Equipment: Not yet assigned

BattleMech: JVN-10F Fire Javelin


	Born in the Taurian Concordant, this Periphery native is in his early 40s.  Stockily built, his most identifiable features are his wide array of bionics.  His left arm, leg, and glowing red eye are all cybernetic replacements.  In addition, much of his ribcage is a plastic and metal sheath,  most of his teeth are replacements, and his skull sports several metal plates.  His body, especially his left side is extensively scarred, with both burns and ragged shrapnel pits and furrows.  His military cut short hair is greying to a salt and pepper, as is his bushy mustache.  His remaining eye is green, set in what could have been a fairly ordinary face.  He talks in a gravelly rasping growl, the result of damage to his throat.

	His clothing tends to vary, sometimes using his old uniforms, sometimes civilian.  Most often, he wears the camo fatigues and black beret he wore out in the field from his days in the Taurian Military, occasionally switching to the blue tunic with silver trim and black trousers that used to be his standard uniform.  In all cases, unit and other insignia have all been remove, save for his Hyades Heart, a medal awarded to those who make great sacrifices on the Concordant's behalf.  He usually wears a single army boot, figuring a second for his steel left foot unneccessary.

	His personality tends toward the cynical and bitter.  He is irritable and caustic.  However, he tends knows what he's doing with two decades of service under his belt and is willing to share his hard earned knowledge.  He does display a sense of humor, and occasionally he'll let out a glimpse of the much better man he used to be.  He usually has some sort of candy in his mouth.  He claims it's to get rid of the metallic aftertaste he usually has in the back of his mouth.  This is likely psychosomatic.

	Born on a world of middling importance in the Taurian Concordant, Samuel lived a fairly normal life as the son of a carpenter.  In his late teens, however, he received word that he inherited a BattleMech from a very distant relative.  Interested in serving his nation, and with the use of a rare and valuable Awesome assault 'Mech, he attended an Academy and graduated into the TDF.  With an inherent capacity for second guessing opponents' actions and sense of humor he was well liked.  He married and Astech at a young age, renaming his machine the "Lucy in the Sky" 
in her honor.  He had a daughter, and life continued as he built an illustrious career of service.

	That all came crashing to a halt a few years back.  The Davions raided the world he was stationed on.  His lance was hit by flanking force of a company's worth of fast light and mediums.  He attained several kills, but his machine was eventually worn down.  He ejected just before it was destroyed.  He landed unharmed and thanked his luck.  Then an LRM went off to his left.  He was far enough away to survive, but was torn apart by the blast.  The Davion force was driven off, and he recieved medical help soon enough to save his life but was horribly scarred and required an extensive array of bionics.  Neither he nor his wife coped well to the changes, and amidst his rising bitterness and emerging drinking problem they messilly divorced.

	His problems increased and affected his proffessional life.  Also, with his Awesome destroyed, he was using only a light, so his superiors were less inclined to tolerance.  What friends he had left were able to get him medically discharged rather than dishonourably so.  He eventually made his way to Solaris VII and cleaned up his alcoholism.  The Dark Knight offer looks just to be just what he needs.

	His 'Mech, the "Lucy in the Sky II", is a Fire Javelin, the medium laser toting variant on the SRM boat in service with the Federated Suns.  He seethes at the downgrade from his Awesome .  He still hasn't entirely adjustd.  His new 'Mech is nearly twice as fast, has jumpjets, and has no where near the armor or armament he's used to.  It is painted brown with tan highlights, featuring "noseart" depicting a pretty young woman, his ex-wife as she looked when they first met.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

As a general Note, with the inclusion of these 2 Players we are up to 9 players.


----------



## shurai (Apr 15, 2004)

Douane-

Whenever you're ready to post the plotty things that are going on, you can feel free to do so as far as I'm concerned; aside from checking the crowd out some more and trying a simulator, Jake probably doesn't have anything to do.

Not that he isn't enjoying the exchange between the Terminator and Shalimar's character.  : ]

-S

PS - _Nine?_  Sheesh, if somebody is willing to DM we could almost have _two_ Mechwarrior/Battletech games.

PPS - Wait a minute . . . nine mechwarriors, to match the nine Black Riders . . . heh heh, I know Douane's plot!  "Um, master Sauron sir?  There's these nine gigantic walking machine-things that belch fire and spray shards of metal everywhere, and they're at the black gate.  Actually, the Nazgul Lord tells me they're . . . through the gate.  Melted it, apparently.  No, bigger than a troll.  No, bigger.  Yes, that big . . . no, Saruman says he's got nothing to do with it.  Well, _you_ ask him, you're Mr. Fancy Pants with that bowling ball thing over there."

PPPS - I officially suggest that our campaign be renamed "The Fellowship of the Jackal", or possibly "The Jackalillion, or There and Blow Up Eregion and Back Again, a Phoenix Hawk's Holiday".

PPPPS - Oh yeah, I actually had something to ask about:  Should we post OOC requests/comments in this thread or the in-character thread?  I take it requests for rulings and the like should go in the IC thread?


----------



## Mike D F (Apr 15, 2004)

I'd just like to say a couple things.  Yes, I know my guy's kind of a jerk.  He does have a 2 charisma, so it's not being an a-hole, it's _roleplaying_.  

But more seriously he's that guy.  You know the one.  He's in every war movie.  He's a gruff blowhard.  He generally rags on the (often wet behind the ears) rookie, and dispenses advice.  He has a southern accent.  He constantly chomps on a cigar.  But, his tough exterior hides a heart of gold once you get to know him.  Everyone calls him Gunny.

Him.

He's like that, but I figured the cigars would be overdoing it, and he's more bitter.  (In war movies, someone that maimed can't keep fighting anymore.)   And his mockery is mostly a psychological defense mechanism.  He is more than snide comments and sarcasm, we just haven't gotten that far yet.

All that said, if you think I'm overdoing it, say so, and I'll take it down a notch.  I, the player, aren't like that.   I don't mean to disparage your characters.

I dunno, maybe I'm being too wishy washy.  As I said, being a jerk doesn't come easily.  I'm kind of a door mat, really.

PS:  One interesting note for the long time BattleTech fans.  My original version of the character started out as _that_ guy years back.  You know.  He leads a mercenary unit.  They're all elite, and have the best 'Mechs from all the states.  They frequently outwit and outfight clanners, and are more tactically brilliant than the fox.  We all have one, and the merc unit that goes with them.

PPS:  Ond Shu Rie.  Wot do you mean by tehminahtah.  Do you see me postingg in ah rihdihculuss ahhhccent?

PPPS: One thing we both do apparently have in common.  We both seem to be long winded.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 15, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> As a general Note, with the inclusion of these 2 Players we are up to 9 players.




*nods*
ah well I'm not the one who has to run it.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

Mike D F said:
			
		

> I'd just like to say a couple things. Yes, I know my guy's kind of a jerk. He does have a 2 charisma, so it's not being an a-hole, it's _roleplaying_.
> 
> But more seriously he's that guy. You know the one. He's in every war movie. He's a gruff blowhard. He generally rags on the (often wet behind the ears) rookie, and dispenses advice. He has a southern accent. He constantly chomps on a cigar. But, his tough exterior hides a heart of gold once you get to know him. Everyone calls him Gunny.



Is there a reason he is doing this?  By 'this', I mean provoking McKenzie to kill him.  He just eavesdrops on a group of people, walks up to them, insults them, when he is told to go away, he threatens them, and then when he is told to go away again more firmly by strangers, under the threat of force he starts a fight, not to mention the fact that he butted in line, and is harrasing strangers.  McKenzie really is about to shoot, despite what it'll do to the game, and the fact that I have no interest in the fall-out to the game of her shooting him.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

Mike, since killing another PC is the last thing I would ever want to do, I am forewarnin you, if Ironsides next in game post does not include him walking away from her, my immediate reply will be:

"3" followed by the sounds of multiple flechette slivers being fired from her pistol.

I am warning you of it now since I don't want it to be anything but clear, and I don't want to kill or severely injure a character outright, and since he is standing there flat footed with his arms wide egging her on, with her skill, she will not miss from this range even if I have to spend an edge.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 15, 2004)

Mike D F said:
			
		

> I'd just like to say a couple things.  Yes, I know my guy's kind of a jerk.  He does have a 2 charisma, so it's not being an a-hole, it's _roleplaying_.




I just posted something really long about this but hey who am I to spoil the fun in a good fight.


----------



## Douane (Apr 15, 2004)

Shalimar,

I'll try to intervene as soon as possible! (Provided, the fr*kking boards let me do so, of course.)


Folkert


----------



## Radiant (Apr 15, 2004)

just decided that Yuriko missed the part there Mc said the she is a Steiner by name. I'm not sure she didn't whiper that aniway.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> just decided that Yuriko missed the part there Mc said the she is a Steiner by name. I'm not sure she didn't whiper that aniway.



She whispered everything but the "1...2..." the counting was for everyone, the whispered stuff was for Mike alone.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 15, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She whispered everything but the "1...2..." the counting was for everyone, the whispered stuff was for Mike alone.




see, even better


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

I will point out the fact that, I, the player, if put in this exact situation on present day earth, would be able to get off on self defense even though I don't have any kind of political influence at all.  The guy was acting threatningly, he threatened her companion, he was told to leave repeatedly, and then she gave him a warning count.  Once I got down to the police station and explained it all out, and everyone around us are certainly witnesses to all of this, I would most likely have my gun impounded for awhile, but I'd get off scott free and eventually get it back.  McKenzie, has a whole hell of a lot of political clout from Nondi, and she could most likely clear up any problems with the above by giving her name and saying that she had already been kidnapped once, and didn't want it repeated (threatening a member no matter how distant of a royal family is a big no no), and on the off Chance that doesn't work, direct influence use from getting a message to the steiner consulate would pretty much put a halt on the wheels of justice, if for some strange reason someone decided to press it.


----------



## Douane (Apr 15, 2004)

*Mike*,

I don't think that "He does have a 2 charisma, so it's not being an a-hole, it's roleplaying." really works. Having a Charisma of 2 does not mandate annoying people just because.


Please remember that the PCs will have to work together to some degree. Nobody has to like everyone (anything but that), but somehow a functioning company (or at least some semblance of one.)


Folkert


----------



## Radiant (Apr 15, 2004)

you know, then someone points a gun at me I imagine the last thing I worry about is if he can get away with it. I would only worry about the whole it can make. But then I'm no war veteran or such...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Please remember that the PCs will have to work together to some degree. Nobody has to like everyone (anything but that), but somehow a functioning company (or at least some semblance of one.)
> 
> 
> Folkert



Thats just it, at this point there is almost nothing, short of Ironsides jumping in the way of a hail of bullets aimed at McKenzie that will get her to work with him.  Having to draw down and be mentally and physically ready to kill someone, in what you feel is self-defense, is a major thing, if she is ready to kill him to protect herself, then she would never want to be within 80 feet of him again, let alone trusting him.

If you want to slip in something about him getting shot to protect her, go ahead, but I am quite serious McKenzie would go elsewhere if he was in the same merc unit, she'd rejoin the LCAf, or prefferably go join up with the Kell Hounds.  Hopefully we can come up with something, but for the immediate future, he needs to leave her prescence immediately, and then we can think of making amends somehow.


----------



## Douane (Apr 15, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> McKenzie, has a whole hell of a lot of political clout from Nondi, and she could most likely clear up any problems with the above by giving her name and saying that she had already been kidnapped once, and didn't want it repeated (threatening a member no matter how distant of a royal family is a big no no), and on the off Chance that doesn't work, direct influence use from getting a message to the steiner consulate would pretty much put a halt on the wheels of justice, if for some strange reason someone decided to press it.




Please remember that McKenzie is in Montenegro where the name of the Steiners has no pull at all.

While she bring some influence to bear, given proper time, no one is going to stand in awe just because of her name.


----------



## Mike D F (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh, man.

This is just an unmitigated disaster.

I'm not a super experienced roleplayer, and figured the gruff veteran with a heart of gold underneath it was an archetype I could grasp well enough to use as a foundation.  That 2 charisma sentence was a lame joke, not an excuse.  I just hope to be believed about that.  I honestly feel crappy about the whole thing, and that post was basically an airing of my misgivings about a character I wasn't quite used to.

So, way I figure it, I screwed up somewhere.  Likely went to far.  My sense of humor tends to fall flat on its face, and it's fairly obvious now that such was definately the case here.

So, once again, apologies.

Second, I suppose I have two choices.  The two of us hash it out, or the fight is interrupted by some new character I'll have to think up.

But, first, I'll try to explain things from my point of view so the two of us can try for the compromise.

Okay, first Sam butts in.  I figured he'd been semi-close in line but just hadn't piped up to the conversation.

He makes a jab about the Lyran tendency towards heavy machinary, and in the original version, the social general syndrome.  He also taunts the rookie.  I definately overdid this one.

Shalimar posts regarding the rarity of the Wolfhound, and I rework that part of the post.

Mac fires back.  I thought it was funny.  I apparently thought both characters were less serious than Shalimar did.  Another misjudgement on my part.  I read it as friendly competition, rather than out and out hatred.

Ryan expresses indignation, and indicates his gun.

Huh?

So, I post the reply to Mac.  This is mostly self deprecatory, making fun of Harrison himself, with one exception, the standard curmegeonly, I'm old, don't sass me.  Finally, I figure that it can be settled in the sims, and such is offered up.

Then I reply to Ryan, offering a half-ass apology, and the advice that it's generally frowned upon to blow someone's brains out in public.  He then passes the peace pipe, in the form of the candy he has to chew on.

Mac tosses more insults, then threatens to Ironsides, and says since she's important she can get away with shooting him in the streets like a peasant dog.

I....I don't know what the hell I was thinking with the next post.  I didn't think the shooting thing was serious.  IC, I doubted someone'd commit murder for impugning a BattleMech class, and that it could be done in broad daylight and gotten away with.  I really shouldn't have posted that egging on though.

I go do things, and come back to the computer to find that it _was_ serious with Mac's next post.

I toss back a rather snarky, likely horrifically insulting, attempt at a wake up call.  I just, the situation confuses the hell out of me.  I just can't fathom the situation as worth killing over.  I was irritated at being threatened twice.

While I'm typing that, Yuriko tries to mediate, but it was posted while I typed my reply, so I missed it.

That's my read on the situation, and what was in my head.

If you disagree, tell me where, and we can try to compromise.  If doing so proves to be impossible, I'll chalk the whole thing up to a succession of errors on my part and try again.

Just, shoot, I'm really sorry.  

Either way, it's going to be toned way down.

My apologies, to all involved, but especially Douane, who let me in at the last second, and then nearly flushing the whole thing while he dealt with technical problems.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

From McKenzie's point of view this is what happened, a big menacing obviously partially cybernetic guy just walks into her private conversation and starts making fun of the armed forces or possibly her family, can't exactly tell which.  He then starts insulting someone that she is talking to, and when the guy he insults puts his hand on his gun to say "go away" he tells the guy he'll shove the gun in his mouth.  Now from McKenzie's point of view, the guy is quite obviously a bully, and acting very agressive, so she can't be sure if he'll do something.  She tells him again to go away and leave them alone.  He doesn't and starts being even more belligerent, so she draws her weapon to make it 100% clear that she wants the guy away from her.  She even gives a count down showing that she doesn't want to hurt him, just wants to be left alone, but that she will defend herself.

I guess I see the situation differently being a girl, but when a big guy who is a stranger walks up to you and starts insulting things you care about and threatening people and refuses to leave when asked, well, at that point drawing a weapon in self-defense to get him to back away is not un-called for.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Please remember that McKenzie is in Montenegro where the name of the Steiners has no pull at all.
> 
> While she bring some influence to bear, given proper time, no one is going to stand in awe just because of her name.



Not the point I was trying to make, she didn't do anything wrong, and while a cop could hassal a person for doing what she did, it was all in self-defense, so any charges that could be brought against would almost definitely be very minor, along the lines of misdemeanors.I don't think that a cop would hassal a woman who pulled a weapon in self-defense with that many witnesses around is my point.


----------



## Mike D F (Apr 15, 2004)

I kind of get where you're coming from.

But everyone doing the whole let's go for the gun thing...I think of weapons as a last resort to a threat, not for a couple petty insults.  But I guess I can see it.  And the threat IS made was in response to Ryan getting ready to draw his gun.  I've always seen brandishing a weapon as more serious than an display of bravado.

So, how do you wish me to fix it?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

I honestly don't know that it is fixable, for a woman to be afraid enough, even if she doesn't show it, to actually draw a weapon on someone and be willing to kill them to protect herself is a big deal, we don't tend to get over things quickly, and no matter what you say, I doubt it'll be alright.

For now just leave her alone, is my best suggestion, and hope that when we do end up on contract with each other she finds out after its too late for her to get of the dropship, and transferring to another dropship on the jumpship will be too expensive.


----------



## Douane (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks, Mike!


Having re-read the thing twice now, I have to say that the fault lies clearly with me for not being there to defuse the situation. Sorry for my failure!


I also want to apologize to everyone for snapping out here in the thread and the tone of my posts. In light of some recent private events I've been way over-agitated and should have made sure to treat this matter with the proper calm. Sorry!


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Apr 15, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> [...] while a cop could hassal a person for doing what she did, it was all in self-defense, so any charges that could be brought against would almost definitely be very minor, along the lines of misdemeanors.I don't think that a cop would hassal a woman who pulled a weapon in self-defense with that many witnesses around is my point.




But does Mckenzie really have so many witnesses?


I think Marik police, operating on Marik soil, "interviewing" Marik citizens might come to a different conclusion:

"Loyal Marik citizen, did you see that Steiner scum shot an unarmed man without a warning here in Montenegro?"



In addition I think there are some degrees to "Self-defence". Drawing a gun is one thing, actually shooting someone a very different.


----------



## Douane (Apr 15, 2004)

Mike,

you mentioned an "alcohol problem" in your background. Perhaps it is not yet totally overcome, and Sam is still struggling with it? 


Folkert


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

She didn't shoot him, but even if she had, I still believe she wouldn't have seen a trial,  she told him repeatedly to leave her alone, she warned him that she would shoot him if he didn't leave, and then she gave a count, she in no way wanted to shoot him, it was clear self-defense.  She did have a few witnesses in the Dark knight and the other characters, but I quite honestly believe it would have been justifiable homicide, she shouldn't to bring any influence to bare was my thought.  I don't particularly like stereotypes, but some of them die hard, a pair of women and a young boy like Jake being threatened by big bad cybrog periphery guy would go a pretty good way.


----------



## Douane (Apr 15, 2004)

Shalimar,

I think we have to agree on disagreeing on what constitutes "justifiable self-defense". 

Frankly said, I myself have been raised and also trained later on to see things rather differently on what justifies actually shooting someone.


Folkert


----------



## shurai (Apr 15, 2004)

Arg, I see what you mean about the site being a bit finicky there Douane.  I'm hanging on editing my character's attempt to help.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

Different countries different laws I guess, if she had shot him in the US, she probably would have gotten off, maybe not in other countries, but certainly in the US, it would have been better if she had fired a warning shot at his feet first, but if push came to shove and she honestly thought it was her life in danger, she wouldn't be convicted.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 15, 2004)

Well let's just not shoot him so we don't have to find out what the laws are like  .

Mike D F. 
Ryan was serious when his hand went to his gun, but only because he thought you might be dangerous and looking for a fight. That's why he relaxed so readily when you didn't start anything. Neither he nor I really mind the threats or insults too much.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 16, 2004)

To be clear, it wasn't about being insulted at all, she was scared that he might actually attack her, so she was trying to get him to leave by pointing the gun since he had refused to leave when warned a couple of times when violence was implied.  Drawing the gun made it no longer an implied warning, but a direct warning that could not be misinterpretted.


----------



## Douane (Apr 16, 2004)

No worries, I understand. 

The guy, however, not knowing anything about McKenzie's personal history, just wonders how, considering her academy training and subsequent service in the Armed Forces, she could get so easily scared [at least to his standard].


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 16, 2004)

From the way Ironsides sounds very intimidating even to an Academy vet, he is obviusly a warrior, and all of his prosthesis certainly make him even more intimidating since robot limbs can be more powerful then normal limbs, not to mention the Sam is a pretty big guy from my understanding.  With equal training, a guy who is bigger and stronger (not to mention the robotic limbs), will beat the hell out of a girl even a trained one.  Thats the way life works, its  not fair, but its it is.


----------



## Mike D F (Apr 16, 2004)

Apologies again.  Douane, did you get the E-Mail reply yesterday containing my stats thus far?  I believe it had my event rolls.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 16, 2004)

cry me a river! Will this never end?
Mike is taking his turn in the "I screwed up" corner. So what, we've all been there once or twice. 
And if the characters hate each other now that will at least make interesting traveling comapnions.

Now about the whole could she have shot him or not thing. I think the discussion is totally pointless cause the laws in different cantries vary so drastically that we can throw in points all day.
Douane is right, around here you draw a gun your screwed. You actually shoot someone with it you're double screwed. But lets be a honest a women who shoots in self defense would get a trial but she would get a year at probation at most.
Since it is legal to carry a gun in the US I doupt there are much problems with using it in self-defense. My guess is that is why it is legal to carry them at all. Bla bla bla, see I could go on like that for another thousand words and that is without asking one of the law students that run around here all the time...

But I say it is reasonable that a women would feel threatened by a guy like that. Let's face it thugs allways think they can get away with anyhing with women. Even if she is good at self defense the mere chance of the guy getting his sad excuse for courage together is much bigger and once a mellee starts you can be as good as you want , there is allways a good chance of getting hurt.

As a last ad a female friend of mine has recently been attacked with a knife and barely surivived so if anyone here feels like throwing in unqualified comments about stuff like that please do it somethere else or warn me up front so I can leave. I'm a bit picky about the subject right now.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 16, 2004)

> He tips his hat. "Ma'am. Good luck, kid."




well now I allready started to call Ryan a kid too but I just thought that I have no idea how old Yuriko really is. She is fresh out of the academy with a year as a drifer at the most.


----------



## Douane (Apr 16, 2004)

Radiant,

I would make her around 22 or so. Travel times are rather long in BT. 


Folkert


----------



## Radiant (Apr 18, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Radiant,
> 
> I would make her around 22 or so. Travel times are rather long in BT.
> 
> ...




allright, 22 it is then. 
So, something going on?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2004)

Are you ok Duoane, I know you said you were having some problems, hope you are alright.


----------



## shurai (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, I second that.  I hope everything's going well for you, Douane.

On a different track:  Check out this Java Battletech game that I found.  The UI needs _serious_ work, but it looks relatively complete.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2004)

It is very complete, it has all level 1-3 stock mechs, not to mention the Variants of the Clan mechs as well.  Its a nifty thing to use, but I have horrendous luck with it.  Other poeple have great luck, me, I have never gotten head shotted so much, although I guess that is my opponent's good luck.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 21, 2004)

Just thought I'd let you know - got an email from Douane yesterday, and he said things were settling down


----------



## Douane (Apr 22, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Are you ok Duoane, I know you said you were having some problems, hope you are alright.




Thanks for the inquiry, Shalimar! 

Yes, I am okay. 


My apology to all of you for leaving without a word about my absence, but I was called away from here rather abruptly on most urgent family matters.

I returned yesterday and worked on my email backlog; unfortunately my tries to post here last night were in vain (probably caused by the current slowdown problems of the boards).


The game is still on, I have not the slightest intent on cancelling it! 


I have to clear my head of the past few days and get back into the right spirit, but I hope to have a proper update for the IC thread this evening (6 AM here).


Sorry!

Folkert


----------



## Mike D F (Apr 22, 2004)

Got my event rolls from Douane, so here's the finished character.  There are a couple changes from my events.



> "17"
> 
> The Sarge had survived several border raids so he made sure you were tough enough for anything out there. Who knew that you would need it so badly one day?
> 
> ...




In addition, bionic eyes were rarer back then, so I have to decide whether it survived instead, or to go with the patch.

*Samuel "Ironside" Harrison*

B1: 27 pts. attributes, 24 points skills, 2 pt. advantages, light BattleMech

Attributes

Build: 4 (8+)
Reflexes: 5 (7+)
Intuition: 6 (6+)
Learning: 4 (8+)
Charisma: 2 (10+)

Charactaristics

Athletic: 9+
Physical: 7+
Mental: 8+
Social: 10+

Advantages

Natural Aptitude: Tactics
Toughness

Disadvantages

Transit Disorientation Syndrome
Lost Limbs: Samuel will suffer a +1 modifier to some skill check involving his left arm and leg, including gunnery for weapons on his 'mech's left side, and a -1 initiative penalty.

Skills

Gunnery/BattleMech: 4 (3+)
Piloting/BattleMech: 3 (4+)
Small Arms: 2 (5+)
Medtech: 1 (7+)
Survival: 2 (6+)
Unarmed Combat: 2 (7+)
Perception: 1 (7+)
Tactics: 2 (6+)
Training: 1 (9+)
Protocol/TC: 2 (8+)
Throwing Weapons: 1 (6+)
Career: Cabinatery: 1 (7+)
SI: Rock & Roll Music: 2 (6+)
SI/History of the TC: 2 (6+)
SI/Border Tales: 3 (5+)

Edge: 1

Equipment:

Pump Shotgun, with 10 reloads and barrel mounted flashlight. ($60)
Holdout Pistol, with 5 reloads, ($25)
2 MiniGrenades ($20)
3 MicroGrenades ($6)
Combat *boot*   ($24)
Dress Uniform ($45)
2 Jumpsuits ($0)
Camoflage Fatigues ($0)
Medkit ($10)
Basic Field Kit ($10)


BattleMech: JVN-10F Fire Javelin


Born in the Taurian Concordant, this Periphery native is in his early 40s. Stockily built, his most identifiable features are his wide array of bionics. His left arm, leg, and glowing red eye are all cybernetic replacements. In addition, much of his ribcage is a plastic and metal sheath, most of his teeth are replacements, and his skull sports several metal plates. His body, especially his left side is extensively scarred, with both burns and ragged shrapnel pits and furrows. His military cut short hair is greying to a salt and pepper, as is his bushy mustache. His remaining eye is green, set in what could have been a fairly ordinary face. He talks in a gravelly rasping growl, the result of damage to his throat.

His clothing tends to vary, sometimes using his old uniforms, sometimes civilian. Most often, he wears the camo fatigues and black beret he wore out in the field from his days in the Taurian Military, occasionally switching to the blue tunic with silver trim and black trousers that used to be his standard uniform. In all cases, unit and other insignia have all been remove, save for his Hyades Heart, a medal awarded to those who make great sacrifices on the Concordant's behalf. He usually wears a single army boot, figuring a second for his steel left foot unneccessary.

His personality tends toward the cynical and bitter. He is irritable and caustic. However, he tends knows what he's doing with two decades of service under his belt and is willing to share his hard earned knowledge. He does display a sense of humor, and occasionally he'll let out a glimpse of the much better man he used to be. He usually has some sort of candy in his mouth. He claims it's to get rid of the metallic aftertaste he usually has in the back of his mouth. This is likely psychosomatic.

Born on a world of middling importance in the Taurian Concordant, Samuel lived a fairly normal life as the son of a carpenter. In his late teens, however, he received word that he inherited a BattleMech from a very distant relative. Interested in serving his nation, and with the use of a rare and valuable Awesome assault 'Mech, he attended an Academy, training under a particularly demanding sarjeant and graduated into the TDF. With an inherent capacity for second guessing opponents' actions and sense of humor he was well liked. He married and Astech at a young age, renaming his machine the "Lucy in the Sky" in her honor. He had a daughter, and life continued as he built an illustrious career of service, fairly average save for a minor jump accident that left him stranded for a short time, and induced an enduring dislike for hyperspace travel.

That all came crashing to a halt a few years back. The Davions raided the world he was stationed on. His lance was hit by flanking force of a company's worth of fast light and mediums. He attained several kills, but his machine was eventually worn down. He ejected just before it was destroyed. He landed unharmed and thanked his luck. Then an LRM went off to his left. He was far enough away to survive, but was torn apart by the blast. The Davion force was driven off, and he recieved medical help soon enough to save his life but was horribly scarred and required an extensive array of bionics. Neither he nor his wife coped well to the changes, and amidst his rising bitterness and emerging drinking problem they messilly divorced.

His problems increased and affected his proffessional life. Also, with his Awesome destroyed, he was using only a light, so his superiors were less inclined to tolerance. What friends he had left were able to get him medically discharged rather than dishonourably so. He eventually made his way to Solaris VII and cleaned up his alcoholism. The Dark Knight offer looks just to be just what he needs.

His 'Mech, the "Lucy in the Sky II", is a Fire Javelin, the medium laser toting variant on the SRM boat in service with the Federated Suns. He seethes at the downgrade from his Awesome . He still hasn't entirely adjustd. His new 'Mech is nearly twice as fast, has jumpjets, and has no where near the armor or armament he's used to. It is painted brown with tan stripes, featuring "noseart" depicting a pretty young woman, his ex-wife as she looked when they first met.


----------



## Douane (Apr 22, 2004)

A quick question for everyone:

"insider" knowledge not shared by everyone - Should I handle this via email or in specifically addressed posts?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 22, 2004)

My vote's for emailing it. Curiosity would likely get the better of me if it was posted, not that I'd ever conciously let it influence my character's actions.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2004)

email preferred.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Apr 22, 2004)

If there is room this old Mechwarrior/Battletech player would like to join.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 22, 2004)

Email is fine by me. You'll have to let me know on the boards that you sent one though. I don't check it very often.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 22, 2004)

email referred here as well.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 23, 2004)

going with the flow so I say e-mail


----------



## shurai (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah, email works for me too.

Also, I don't know how other folks feel about it, but I'm more or less ready to move on to the 'back room' or even on to the drop ship (or whatever you've got planned) unless you've got something else for us to do before then.


----------



## Mike D F (Apr 24, 2004)

Ditto.

Also, Douane, I just checked the IC thread.  Is this backstage area before we go into the sims, or is it after, and it is assuming that we've already successfully completed them?


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Apr 25, 2004)

Well it would seem by the lack of response the game must be full, can i be considered as an alternate then??


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 26, 2004)

Realized I hadn't posted an updated version of Malcolm, after Receiving Douane's suggestions a while back.

3 Build (BLD) 
5 Reflexes (REF)
6 Intuition (INT) 
5 Learning (LRN) 
5 Charisma (CHA) 
Athletic (18-3-5) 10
Physical (18-5-6) 7
Mental (18-5-6) 7
Social (18-6-5) 7
Languages: 
Chinese (Native)
Scots Gaelic 2
English 2
Skills:
Mechwarrior Package:
Gunnery/mech 2 (5+)
Piloting/mech 2 (5+)
Small Arms 2 (5+)
Unarmed Combat 2 (8+)
Leadership 1 (6+)
Survival 1 (6+)
Technician/Mech 1 (6+) 
Administration 1(6+)
Bureaucracy 1 (6+) 
Climbing 1(9+) (Life Path)
First Aid 2 (5+) (Life Path)
Interrogation 1 (6+) (Life Path)
Negotiation 1 (6+)
Perception 1(6+)
Protocol: Liao 2 (5+) (Extra rank from Life Path)
Running 2 (8+) (Life Path)
SI/Liao History 2 (5+) (Life Path)
SI/Northwind Highlanders History 1 (6+) (Background)
SI/Liao Politics 2 (5+) (Background)
SI/Bagpipes 1(6+) (Life Path)
Tactics 1(6+)
Advantages: Extra Edge(1), Contact (2), Wealth (1), Well-equipped (1)
Equipment: 
Noteputer 
Highland Bagpipes, 
Communicator, military 
Medkit 
2x Jumpsuit
1x Camouflage Fatigues
1x Business Suit and Tie 
Auto Pistol, Magnum  
4x Magazines 
Knife 
Mini Stunstick 
3 PowerPacks 
Silencer 
Suit, Flak 
Helmet, Flak 
Combat Boots 

 4678 Cb


----------



## Mike D F (Apr 26, 2004)

Scots gaellic and bagpipes?   Hmmm....

This guy have anything to do with the Northwind Highlanders?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 26, 2004)

Wynter Wolf said:
			
		

> Well it would seem by the lack of response the game must be full, can i be considered as an alternate then??




Sorry about that. Yeah, the game has been shown a LOT of interest, and Douane has had a fair bit of internet trouble lately while trying to juggle a fair few PC's, so I'm sure he could get back to you on this once he's fully caught up.


----------



## Douane (Apr 26, 2004)

*Wynter Wolf*,

sorry for that! 

(As Festy said, I've still to catch up with a lot of things because of some RL family stuff in addition to my computer/internet/boards troubles [tried several times to post here yesterday without success and opening this thread just took over 20 minutes].)


As it stands now, we've 9 players and I'm afraid this is the maximum I can handle (hopefully!).  I was also going to suggest the alternate thing, so I think this would be the best solution for the moment. 

(Could you please send me a short email to folkert.siedler@t-online.de or post your email address so that I could notify you when a spot opens? I tried to get your email from your profile yesterday, but this function seems to be disabled.)


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## doghead (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey all.

Looks like you've been having fun. See you all soon.

doghead


----------



## Urbanmech (Apr 30, 2004)

email would be prefered.  Sorry I haven't been around the last week, I've been out of the country.  I'll try to catch up.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 3, 2004)

I won't have internet access for the next three days - sorry.  Malcolm will gladly participate in the testing.  He'll give his absolute best effort, even using a little less caution than he normally might.   This is his first lead on a merc job, and doesn't expect it to pan out, but he wants to get as much out of the experience as possible, figuring it can only help in future interviews.

Ian


----------



## shurai (May 3, 2004)

how big is a company again?  Is it four lances, so sixteen mechs?

-S


----------



## Douane (May 3, 2004)

Sorry!


Above the lance level, it is generally "3 in 1":

4 mechs in a lance [Infantry: 4 squads in a platoon/lance; Aero: 2 fighters in a lance]

3 lances in a company

3 companies in a battalion

3 battallions in a regiment

(and in the glorious days of the Star League: 3 regiments in a division)


----------



## shurai (May 3, 2004)

you don't have to apologize; I could've easily looked it up if I'd given it a bit more work!

--S


----------



## Douane (May 8, 2004)

Thanks for everyone's patience!


Finally out of hospital. (Well, actually already in the afternoon.)

Will update the IC thread as soon as possible.


Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 8, 2004)

I'm back, after a longer than expected absence.

Edit:  Gak! You were in hospital?  Everything okay now?


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 8, 2004)

Hospital!? Well as long as you're ok. 

Never knew you were in hospital, just thought it was more net trouble.


----------



## doghead (May 8, 2004)

Hey Douane

Hospital. Can't think of anything useful to say other than you have my best wishes.

the head of the dog


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 8, 2004)

As long as your feeling better now. 

But yeah, I never realized you were in the hospital.


----------



## shurai (May 9, 2004)

Douane, I'm unpleasantly surprised that you were in the hospital, but I'm glad you're out and I really hope you're feeling better!

-S

PS - At what point does it become annoying rather than supportive when yet another person expresses concern over your misfortune and hope for its resolution?  Since in the first case it is negative for me because I don't like being annoying, and in the second case it is good for you because everybody likes support when they're in a rough spot, I took the risk and joined the chorus.  : ]


----------



## Douane (May 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone!


I was only in for barely four days so it wasn't too long. While I had asked Nadine to post here to notify you of the delay, she felt a bit too awkward to do so. (But she faitfully printed out all of your replies on the IC thread and brought them.  )

[Unfortunately, things might be slower for the next time because of having to type one-handed for the time being writing now takes a bit longer.]


Folkert


P.S: *Shurai*, there is certainly nothing annoying to it at all! (But thanks for your concern!)


----------



## shurai (May 18, 2004)

Folks-

Well, seeing as this game hasn't had any activity (art & music at the table aside) for over a week, this probably won't matter much, but here it is.  I'm leaving for nine days' vacation, from Thursday the 20th through the 29th.  During that time I should have internet access from time to time, so I should keep up with the postage.  Just thought I'd let you all know.

-S


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2004)

I'm off too. From Thursday 20th til Thursday next week. I probably won't have any access to speak of.

Festy. I feel your pain.

Goodluck.

doghead


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 19, 2004)

Take care you two, I'll keep bumping the game as long as it takes. 



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Festy. I feel your pain.
> 
> Goodluck.




Many thx.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2004)

As I promised, here's a bump.


----------



## doghead (May 28, 2004)

Nice bump. 

I think its a vampire - took out Twelve without anyone even seeing it. Obfuscate seems a good possibilty, perhaps a little Celerity with a touch of Potence. My kind of beasty. One the other hand, perhaps its on of those Assamites. A sneaky beasty.


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2004)

not that it matters anymore but I'm killing my thread subscriptions for this game. It's as dead as it gets and reading pumps ain't exactly the most usefull or fun way to pass your time.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Nice bump.
> 
> I think its a vampire - took out Twelve without anyone even seeing it. Obfuscate seems a good possibilty, perhaps a little Celerity with a touch of Potence. My kind of beasty. One the other hand, perhaps its on of those Assamites. A sneaky beasty.




lol, the Masquerade continues into the era of mechs... interesting idea. 




			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> not that it matters anymore but I'm killing my thread subscriptions for this game. It's as dead as it gets and reading pumps ain't exactly the most usefull or fun way to pass your time.




That's fair, I know the game can't be sustained by bumps alone, just that these bumps have more to them than just 'bump'. Just trying to make the time spent loading the page less of a waste if people ever check.

I'm going to email Douane, see if I can get an something on the chance of this continuing.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 28, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I'm going to email Douane, see if I can get an something on the chance of this continuing.



Got an email from Douane this morning - not sure how much he wants me to go into, but he's been through a pretty rough time.  That said, this from his email: 
" I will try to get a new post up this evening to restart the game..."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 28, 2004)

dp.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2004)

Okaly dokaly then, I'll put a hold on the email in light of this news, good news indeed to hear from him, but it's pretty worrying that he's had such a difficult time. 

Talk about the worst time for Radiant to unsubscribe.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 28, 2004)

Well I'm still here, for some reason I get the feeling that this game isn't going to die. Hope life gets better for Douane soon


----------



## doghead (May 29, 2004)

The game looks pretty dead. Had it been another GM, I'd probably have followed Radiant's path. But I've been in another game with Douane for a while. He doesn't strike me as the type to just walk away without saying anything. I suspect that 'a pretty rough time' might be somewhat of an understatement. Its good to hear that he is hopes to get things going soon, but I'm willing to wait if he needs the time to get well.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 29, 2004)

I'm also happy to wait, so there's no pressure on him to return if he's not feeling up to it. I'm happy to continue bumping the IC thread so it doesn't disappear.


----------



## shurai (Jun 7, 2004)

*bump*

Also, I'm still in the game.  Just thought I'd share.


----------



## doghead (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey all,

I've been feeling kind of at sixes and sevens recently. As a result I have decided its time to do some steamlining and formally cut out of any games that are not active at the moment. This game is one of them.

Douane, I hope that things get better for you, and I wish everyone of you a great game. 

the head of the dog.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 19, 2004)

Heh, a bump for bump's sake.


----------



## shurai (Jul 11, 2004)

Douane-

Any word on when we'll be starting up again?

-Shurai


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm under the impression it could be a while, though I think I'll email him soon just to see how he is.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 12, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I'm under the impression it could be a while, though I think I'll email him soon just to see how he is.



Give him my best. I emailed im a few weeks ago, but didn't get a reply - I hope he's doing better.

Ian


----------

